# OCTOBER testers, trick-or-treat, POAS! Love & support thread (77 Testers, 7 BFPs!)



## KrissyB

https://www.colorprintingcentral.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/october-month-halloween.png

Welcome ladies - new friends and familiar faces alike!! Here's the continuing thread for all of the love, support, and squinting needs while TTC. Lots of :dust: all around for tons of :bfp:s this month! Here's hoping for a lot of pregnancy themed halloween costumes!
And for all those who got the :witch: instead, feel free to stay with us on the November thread

*TESTERS*
KrissyB
Baby.Love12
Blondie_x
deductivemom
macydarling
stinntor000
DandJ
KatieSweet
Lynny77
sppmom
emma4g63
AugustBride6
Buffyx
n.miller
Dreamer2013
Bug222
oceania
MaybBaby
LillyFleur
atleastthree
MrsLux
55comet555
bluefish1980
Kiki1993
canadabear
cdelmar
KatO79
trying4babies
echo
Puppy Power
kitty1987
alchemy
lucy1
fleurdelis000
Leti
Movinmama
Babylove100
smiley4442
Blooms4210
jessiecat
Court28
bubb1es
MamaBunny2
jessthemess
dove830
rachieroo
vanessamegan
.hopeful.one.
caringo
Cherryb89
Canadianmom4
2ndtimeAbz
heff1604
Cupoftea3
Candycane02
AMartens
everton04
tankel
Sarah_16x
Mrs.Ping
Phoeniix
kelley828
BoobsMcGee22
NadiaSweety
starryjune
QueenQueso
Abbey08
sausages
j_d_mommy
tharya

https://www.embracinghome.com/babyshower-images/little-pumpkin.gif* BFPs!! *https://www.embracinghome.com/babyshower-images/little-pumpkin.gif
lolawnek
Waiting4BabyS
magicbubble
Ruz
MomOfAPrince
jumpingo
Keyval

*STALKERS*
hunni12
Praying4BB
mrsz24
Eidson23

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_AulhSyq5od4/Rxf3wIekPBI/AAAAAAAAByY/ZzSXXUvGCyM/s400/Hummie-Candy-Corn-BorderPre.jpg
​


----------



## Baby.Love12

Ill join since im pretty sure I am out this month tested yesterday 10 dpo and nothing.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Baby - Although you definitely still have time to get your :bfp: this month! FXed you don't make it to October :dust:


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi ladies I'd like to join too. I'm CD1 today, and usually ovulate between CD13 and CD15.

Fingers crossed we get our bfps this month.


----------



## deductivemom

I'd like to be added too. I am actually still 10dpo in my current cycle, but I don't want to jinx this month by getting cocky and thinking I won't need to test in October :) Plus, I tend to lose touch for a bit during the couple weeks leading up to O and I want to be sure to add myself early this month. 

Assuming everything stays on its usual course (which it never does, naturally) I expect AF in a few days (hoping she stays away, though!), then O around September 24 and begin testing early October. If I'm not lucky, I may even be testing twice in October. Figures the wicked witch would find a way to get me twice during Halloween mont!


----------



## macydarling

May I please join? :flower:

We will be NTNP this cycle. The plan is to BD every other day-ish and no early testing.


----------



## stinntor000

Hi Ladies,
I too would like to join. We have been trying for over a yr to no avail. I believe I ovulated yesterday, so I am on the 2 week wait.


----------



## DandJ

I'm testing within the first few days of October. Hoping for good news for our anniversary [-o&lt;


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Blondie, Deductive, Macy, Stinn, and D!

Deductive - I've got my FXed that you're never officially make it to the testers list and that you'll get your :bfp: in September. But I fully understand about the jinxing so I'll add you on all the same 

D - That would be an amazing anniversary gift!! FXed for you too :dust:

Stinn - are you temping and/or using OPKs to confirm your ovulation?


----------



## stinntor000

I have been using the opk to determine ovulation. This time around though, I had lots of watery cm for two days and yesterday it was egg white cm. We DTD on all days, so I am hoping for a bfp in a few weeks.


----------



## hunni12

Ntnp this cycle but i will be here for support


----------



## jumpingo

i'm in! 

this month is my last chance before we have to prevent for 4 months, so i'm really hoping for a bfp this month:bodyb:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Hunni and Jump!

Hunni - Do you want me to add you to the testers list anyway?

Jump - FXed extra tight for you then! :dust: Why do you need to start preventing after this month?

Stinn - Sounds like your timing was great! Fxed


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> Welcome Hunni and Jump!
> 
> Hunni - Do you want me to add you to the testers list anyway?
> 
> Jump - FXed extra tight for you then! :dust: Why do you need to start preventing after this month?

thanks!

my brother is getting married early september next year and i would feel awful if i was too pregnant or the baby was too small to fly. my brother would totally understand (though his wife-to-be would probably sulk about her bridal party numbers getting "ruined":roll::haha:) but i don't think *i* would forgive myself for letting it happen, even though my husband and i really want a baby...:wacko:


----------



## DandJ

Jumpingo- That's kind of you to put TTC on hold for now for that reason! I wouldn't care :lol: Actually, my friend told me not to get pregnant now since DH is a groomsman in her wedding in June. I was honestly taken aback of how she would say that! If we got pregnant this month, the baby WOULD be due in June. Ha.


----------



## jumpingo

DandJ said:


> Jumpingo- That's kind of you to put TTC on hold for now for that reason! I wouldn't care :lol: Actually, my friend told me not to get pregnant now since DH is a groomsman in her wedding in June. I was honestly taken aback of how she would say that! If we got pregnant this month, the baby WOULD be due in June. Ha.

wait, YOU aren't in the wedding (right??) so what difference does it make?? 

wow, i would be so insulted if someone said that to me!

it's not so much whether i'm in the wedding or not, but to miss the whole thing, i would feel so awful and cry when all the photos came out and i wasn't in them. living abroad makes those kinds of things even more of a "thing" though, i think. i miss ALL the family vacations and, even harder, is the random nights out to dinner with my parents, etc. so i don't think of it as "doing it for my brother" but more like being super selfish and wanting to make sure *i* get to go!:blush:


----------



## KrissyB

Jump - That is awesome of you :) And if it was a sibling, I could completely understand and would feel the same way....

But D - I can't imagine a FRIEND expecting you to put a major life on hold for them! And to actually say it to your face (where as Jump made her own choice) - just crazy!


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> But D - I can't imagine a FRIEND expecting you to put a major life on hold for them! And to actually say it to your face (where as Jump made her own choice) - just crazy!

exactly! i can't imagine telling my other brother's wife (who was not in my wedding, but my brother was) that she can't get pregnant because of my wedding, that she's not even in! 

if my future sister-in-law knew we were trying to get pregnant, i wouldn't put it past her to have strong feelings about me being pregnant or having some baby weight on their wedding day, but i would hope she would know better and keep her mouth shut about those feelings!:trouble: she already threw a little tantrum at my wedding because she wasn't included in a particular family photo (she was in a bunch, and they aren't even actually married yet so she should have realized it's normal that she would not be in ALL of them!) but luckily i didn't find out about it until a day after the wedding. 

so yeah, we'll see what happens but i would prefer to avoid drama:roll:


----------



## DandJ

jumpingo said:


> DandJ said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo- That's kind of you to put TTC on hold for now for that reason! I wouldn't care :lol: Actually, my friend told me not to get pregnant now since DH is a groomsman in her wedding in June. I was honestly taken aback of how she would say that! If we got pregnant this month, the baby WOULD be due in June. Ha.
> 
> wait, YOU aren't in the wedding (right??) so what difference does it make??
> 
> wow, i would be so insulted if someone said that to me!
> 
> it's not so much whether i'm in the wedding or not, but to miss the whole thing, i would feel so awful and cry when all the photos came out and i wasn't in them. living abroad makes those kinds of things even more of a "thing" though, i think. i miss ALL the family vacations and, even harder, is the random nights out to dinner with my parents, etc. so i don't think of it as "doing it for my brother" but more like being super selfish and wanting to make sure *i* get to go!:blush:Click to expand...

Correct, I'm not in the wedding. She thinks if I give birth in June then DH won't be able to be in the wedding. I can't predict the future (wish I could!) but yeah, totally caught me offguard!

Ohhh, I don't blame you for not wanting to be part of the wedding! I can't imagine being away from my family being in a completely different country :hugs: I'm sure being in Tokyo is pretty amazing though!

@Krissy; I know, right? A friend I barely even see, nonetheless. Oy. :dohh:


----------



## DandJ

Jumpingo, I think my friend is a Bridezilla :haha: No right minded person in the normal state would say that (I sure hope not!)

I'm sure some brides would rather not have a close family member pregnant at their wedding in fear making it all about the expectant mom but atleast keep their mouth shut, yanno? 

:lol: @ your future SIL throwing a tantrum for not being in all YOUR photos. It is YOUR wedding day afterall, she will have her opportunity soon!


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi girls! :wave: 
AF got me today :shrug: so I'm moving on to October!


----------



## KatieSweet

DandJ said:


> Jumpingo, I think my friend is a Bridezilla :haha: No right minded person in the normal state would say that (I sure hope not!)

First word I thought of. How self-centered of her, honestly!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Wow thats crazy. I am in a wedding in march and my friend said it was no big deal if I am preggo. Heres hoping.


----------



## DandJ

Bump! This thread needs some hunka hunka lovin' <3


----------



## jumpingo

DandJ said:


> Bump! This thread needs some hunka hunka lovin' <3

already done!:winkwink:

CD8 here.

SMEPing since CD6 and waiting for my OPKs to arrive.:coffee:


----------



## DandJ

Do you SMEP every day or every other day?

CD10, doing SMEP every other day until I get crosshairs on FF. Took a $store OPK last night, very faint which is expected. Only using them as a reference to see the progression of the line getting darker. 

Been sleeping crappy this whole week which is not good for someone who is temping!


----------



## jumpingo

i'm planning to SMEP every other day - aiming for even days now after my husband was frisky on CD6:haha: 

i have been feeling sick-ish the last couple days, which is weird because the only nights in the last week i've gotten decent sleep has been the last two.:huh: every other day this cycle i've had to check the sleep deprived box because i'm not getting a solid 3 hours before temping.:dohh: circles galore!:roll:

i've never used OPKs before, and i bought a 50 pack, so i'll probably start POAS as soon as they get here:haha: hoping they get here at least by monday (CD13) because i am anticipating ovulation around CD15-17. 

doing anything else this cycle? i have actually toyed with the idea of softcups, and will probably get a pineapple, though in the last 2 cycles i couldn't tell when i was 1DPO for sure and by 3DPO, it seemed too late.:shrug:


----------



## DandJ

Nice! Guess we're doing even days too then :haha:

Same with me, but I haven't been sick... just been... "off". Monday I was feeling sad and sulky for no reason! I think maybe the weather is affecting me, been overcast all week. Yep, my poor chart will have a lot of open circles too... why must temping be so hard/strict?? :(

Will you be taking the OPK's at the same time every day? Hope the OPKs help for you!!

As for this cycle: I am using SoftCups for sure, guaranteed the swimmers stay up there and also I don't like the leakage :sick: I will also be eating the pineapple core when I O'd, but I completely agree with you - FF gives you crosshairs after like 3 high temps, so yeah, when are you supposed to know to eat the core?

I'm just pulling at strings here to increase our chances :lol:


----------



## KrissyB

LOL I think this thread always is pretty quiet at the beginning of the month. Not that many people ready for October yet, and those who are are mostly with the :witch:

For the pineapple core... I think I'd wait until I saw a +OPK, then a start it on the first day of a high temp after that. I think it's important not to take it too early so I don't think I'd want to just go by OPKs alone.


----------



## DandJ

I kind of like it when it's quiet... not so much to read through :haha:

Yeah, I don't use OPKs alone, I track using temp and CM; hopefully I can get decent sleep to record accurate temps [-o&lt;


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! I'm in for October. I'm cd8 now so just twiddling my thumbs until cd17 when I usually ovulate. Going to get a bd in tonight. My hubby has to travel for work next week so he should come back just in time! Can't wait to get into this cycle!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Lynny - and awesome that the timing works well for ya! FXed


----------



## dove830

Stalking for now....still waiting to O.....


----------



## jumpingo

lynny, our cycles are the same:thumbup:

it's friday here and i'm 9DPO and should O between CD15-17. i have great luck becoming cycle buddies or friends with people and then they get their BFP, so i think this might be your month!!


----------



## Blondie_x

Hey ladies, not much going on here. I'm cd6 today, waiting to ovulate around cd13-cd15. 

Do any of you do anything to increase your cm? I usually get ewcm for a few days each cycle but some cycles it's been back to creamy by the time I ovulate which is a little annoying.


----------



## jumpingo

Blondie_x said:


> Hey ladies, not much going on here. I'm cd6 today, waiting to ovulate around cd13-cd15.
> 
> Do any of you do anything to increase your cm? I usually get ewcm for a few days each cycle but some cycles it's been back to creamy by the time I ovulate which is a little annoying.

i feel like mine is like that too. i get ewcm a couple times each cycle but it doesn't really seem to line up with O. is arousal fluid not enough?:dohh:

unrelated, i am trying to lose a bit of weight (if i don't get pregnant this month we'll take a break until february, so i will be 1 month closer to my goal if i start now, i figure:roll:) so am drinking WAY more water than usual, so hopefully that helps a bit!:shrug:

am curious what other people do though...!


----------



## Lynny77

Jumpingo ha I wish! It took me 10 months to get preggo so I'm not very optimistic! But it's nice to have a cycle buddy!

As for ewcm last month I noticed it a day before a positive opk. Sometimes I'll get this easy glob a couple days before. Always before O though. It's like a warning signal lol.


----------



## DandJ

Drinking lots of water helps with more ewcm ;)


----------



## macydarling

Im currently throwing a tantrum. DH has to go away for a training class for a possible promotion for work and will be gone Tues-Thurs night. CD 12-14. Grr! Guess this whole cycle is worthless then! Boo.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Im currently throwing a tantrum. DH has to go away for a training class for a possible promotion for work and will be gone Tues-Thurs night. CD 12-14. Grr! Guess this whole cycle is worthless then! Boo.

no way to squeeze in a tuesday morning romp???:blush:

sperm can survive at least a couple days, so i would say even if you manage monday night, there's still a chance, right?:shrug:


----------



## Ruz

Today I am cycle day 1. This will be ttc cycle no 5. Can you share your bd plan ? I was thinking like every other day leading up to ovulation then every day for a couple of days... Somebody wanna share their plan ? :) 

Hoping october will be our month :) I am very optimistic and excited :)


----------



## Ruz

And if you could please add me to the list :) thankz :)


----------



## jumpingo

Ruz said:


> Today I am cycle day 1. This will be ttc cycle no 5. Can you share your bd plan ? I was thinking like every other day leading up to ovulation then every day for a couple of days... Somebody wanna share their plan ? :)
> 
> Hoping october will be our month :) I am very optimistic and excited :)

i'm trying SMEP:winkwink:

sex every other day starting at CD8. then start OPKs on CD10 and when you get a positive, you have sex the day of the positive and 2 more days after that, then take a day off, then have sex the next day. so, pretty much same as your plan, in the end:thumbup:

we started on CD6 :blush: and now i'm just waiting for my OPKs to arrive. very impatiently, i might add. i Oed at CD15 and CD17 the last 2 cycles, so am hoping they get here soon, as i'm 9DPO today.:coffee:


----------



## DandJ

Pretty much the same as jumpingo, but I feel like if you have sex every other day even a few days after O, it should be a no-fail plan but that's my theory! I am BDing every other day started yesterday. 

Also going to do the pineapple core too :thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

I dont think we will be able to squeeze in any BD Tuesday because we both have to leave quite early for work. I am just going to try and be relaxed and just BD when we can instead of turning into a crazy person as per usual. I am supposed to be NTNP this cycle anyway. Should have known I wouldnt stick to it!


----------



## Lynny77

This month is "get it when I can" lol. cd9 today. We bd'd last night and will again on Sunday when I get home. He leaves Monday for training so I'll make sure I squeeze it in before he leaves. He comes back Friday and I should be just about to drop the egg so it'll be go go go!


----------



## jumpingo

sorry to hear all the husbands schedules are not cooperating with "the" schedule!:dohh: but stranger things have happened! "get it when you can" made me laugh - love it!!!


----------



## macydarling

Dang husbands. Cant make a baby with em, cant make a baby without em! Lol. Im glad this is a GIWYC (get it when you can ;) ) cycle for others too! I am definitely decided now not to use opks this month but I am going to get some preseed. Cant hurt!


----------



## DandJ

DH will be away during my last week of the 2WW, so that would be a great time to find out we're pregnant for our wedding anniversary :D


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - how long did your LP end up being last month and how long are your cycles usually? Maybe if you squeeze one in as soon as he gets back you'll still have time! Especially considering how late you O'ed last month! 

Welcome Ruz! I've added you to the list :)



macydarling said:


> Cant make a baby with em, cant make a baby without em!

^ This is hysterical :rofl:


----------



## sppmom

Hi ladies... 

Can I join? The dumb witch came to visit today.... 
Sigh... Why was it so much easier with the first pregnancy? Lol


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome spp - And I fully agree. I hear a lot of women say that if the first was easy the second will be hard, and vice versa. My first one was on the first try - and so far we're on cycle #7 with a slew of complications for ttc#2


----------



## sppmom

Thanks Krissy for the warm welcome!.. 

Yes our first one was also an one shot deal. I soon realized that I was very fortunate so I'm I'm in no ways bragging.. But I was hoping it would be just as easy... 

Im really happy that there is a support group like this one.. I have a feeling this is going to be a long(er) journey :)


----------



## emma4g63

Can I join ?? Or am I early ?? I'm on cycle day cycles range from 33-40 normally at the 37-40 though - first month of trying and no idea when ovulated but hoping for a bfp- On Holiday now until 1st October but due on 26th sep


----------



## deductivemom

Okay, looks like I will definitely be on this thread in October :( I did get my BFP but unfortunately it was a second chemical. Got confirmation from the midwife yesterday. On to a new cycle, and (God willing) this will be the month for us.

I am seeing the doc in a few weeks to discuss possible progesterone supplementation, but does anyone have other suggestions to help with recurrent chemical pregnancies? I have been taking a B complex vitamin and an Omega-3 supplement, but this month I am definitely adding a specific B6 supplement and am thinking about baby aspirin as well (I sent an email to my doctor to ask if the aspirin is okay, but I don't know if they will actually reply). I'm also going back on Vitamin C, which I had stopped last month because I ran out and didn't think it was doing anything (but after this experience I'm not so sure). Does anyone have experience with those or other suggestions? 

Oh, and if I'm on schedule I expect O around Sept 26 but after a chemical really anything could happen. I'll try to remember to update on that. Thinking of taking a break from OPKs this month.


----------



## macydarling

KrissyB said:


> Macy - how long did your LP end up being last month and how long are your cycles usually? Maybe if you squeeze one in as soon as he gets back you'll still have time! Especially considering how late you O'ed last month!
> 
> Welcome Ruz! I've added you to the list :)
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Cant make a baby with em, cant make a baby without em!
> 
> ^ This is hysterical :rofl:Click to expand...

I *think* it ended up being 13/14 days long counting from the 2nd day out of 3 +opks in a row. Thanks for asking. DH seems pretty dedicated this month as he just asked me if I want him to make the 7 hr drive home Tuesday night, BD and then turned right around and drive back :haha: He was only kind of kidding. It is a nice change as he usually isnt so vocal about ttc and I feel like the crazy one because it is always on my mind. :) Needless to say he will not be doing all that driving. Just gonna go with the flow. Might not even use my app, dont think it helped much anyway!


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm here! I should be testing around October 14&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jumpingo

deductivemom said:


> Okay, looks like I will definitely be on this thread in October :( I did get my BFP but unfortunately it was a second chemical. Got confirmation from the midwife yesterday. On to a new cycle, and (God willing) this will be the month for us.

sorry to hear:hugs::hugs: but welcome to october:flower:



AugustBride6 said:


> I'm here! I should be testing around October 14&#65533;&#65533;

boo for AF:growlmad:


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! Still waiting waiting waiting. cd11 today. How is everyone doing?


----------



## jumpingo

hey cycle buddy:winkwink: yup, just waiting:coffee:

well, actually, more like waiting, :sex:, waiting, POA OPK, and then waiting some more:rofl:

first OPK today. it was negative, as expected, but exciting (such a newbie!:haha:) 

trying to have sex every other day, but my husband is throwing a wrench in my plan and insisting even when it's the "other" day. couldn't really say no (half heartedly tried:haha: but he knows how to get around that too well:blush:) so maybe i am switching from even cycle days to odd cycle days...we'll see!:winkwink:


----------



## DandJ

Hello new testers! 

CD13 today, been BDing every other day.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Emma and August - I added you to the list!

Jump - so many parts of your post made me laugh out loud :)

AFM - Took my last Clomid today.... Think I'll start with OPKs tomorrow, then EOD on Tuesday (so I guess I'm joining Team Evens :haha:)


----------



## Buffyx

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm going to test on 11th October. AF started yesterday. This is my first AF since stopping BCP. We are not trying, not preventing. We normally BD every other day, but often we BD a few days in a row here and there (newlyweds haha :haha:)


----------



## DandJ

:lol: @ Buffy! Enjoy the newlywed phase!

AFM, CD14. Temp drop and somewhat wet CM. I don't know if I could be O'ing this early, my earliest is CD17 so we shall see!


----------



## macydarling

I have a question for you lovely ladies. Since I was late last cycle and it ended up being 32 days, does that mean my new cycle length is 32 days now? Or should I stick with 27 days since that is what it usually is and consider last cycle a fluke? I am just trying to figure out when AF is due and when I will test. I wont be testing until she is late but I am having trouble figuring out when that will be. Not stressing, just curious. My birthday is the 8th so it would be kind of cool if I got a bday bfp! Actually, I think I will be ok with just not having AF on my bday, that would suck!


----------



## n.miller

Missed you guys so much, my body decided I needed to join you! LOL. AF showed bout 30 min ago. If I don't try and laugh about it, I'll start sobbing :cry:


----------



## macydarling

:hugs: nmiller, hopefully we both get birthday bfps!


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> :hugs: nmiller, hopefully we both get birthday bfps!

FX you get a bday bfp. Mine will be a due around my birthday bfp. Oct testing puts me at a June baby. LOL


----------



## macydarling

Ohh ok gotcha, fx! A bfp is starting to seem like an impossible goal to me. When DH was finally ready to ttc again, I was worried about m/c again but never crossed my mind to worry about getting pg in the first place. Hopefully all this trouble now means that once I get a bfp it will be the real sticky deal!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Buffy!

Macy - It's all an average - so if you know you've had months of cylcles ~27 days long, then one month of 32 days won't really impact it. However, if you start having a few that long, then I'd recalculate. But really, it's the length of your LP that matters (and shouldn't change that much) - so if your LP was 11 days last month, then 12+ days after you O this month would be when the :witch: is late. 

Welcome N.Miller :hugs: Sorry about the witch.... especially after all the promising symptoms.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Krissy, I do have a rough idea of how long my luteal phase is now but I am not tracking O this cycle so O cant use that to judge when Im late. I think I will just go with 27 days as that is my average length.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies.... I'd love to join. AF arrived today so I'll be testing around the 11th October (who am I kidding?! Probably from the 6th!). Sending lots of baby dust! Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies.... I'd love to join. AF arrived today so I'll be testing around the 11th October (who am I kidding?! Probably from the 6th!). Sending lots of baby dust! Xx

You and I will be testing at the same time. Good luck to us! :flower:


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies! somehow I missed this thread!


----------



## oceania

Hey ladies! I am in cycle #2, my cycles are on average 34 days and I am testing October 1st (period is due Sept 30th). Next month I will start testing for an OPK+ if we don't conceive this month.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Buffyx said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.... I'd love to join. AF arrived today so I'll be testing around the 11th October (who am I kidding?! Probably from the 6th!). Sending lots of baby dust! Xx
> 
> You and I will be testing at the same time. Good luck to us! :flower:Click to expand...

:happydance: good to have a cycle buddy! Xx


----------



## macydarling

Morning ladies :wave: I managed to squeeze in some BD this morning (4:50am if you wanted to know) before DH leaves for his trip. Let's just not talk about that...sounds silly but we havent been apart for our 4 year relationship and I may not make it :cry:


----------



## DandJ

Oceania; I have around the same cycle length, good luck to you!

@macy; Awww :hugs: That's pretty amazing for never being separated in 4 years! How long will he be gone for? I suggest finding things to keep you busy and not TTC because it takes two to tango and don't want to stress! Aaaaand absence makes the heart grow fonder as they say! :winkwink:


----------



## Buffyx

macydarling said:


> Morning ladies :wave: I managed to squeeze in some BD this morning (4:50am if you wanted to know) before DH leaves for his trip. Let's just not talk about that...sounds silly but we havent been apart for our 4 year relationship and I may not make it :cry:

It's hard when that happens. My husband and I were the same when he first became a firefighter. He's been doing it now for two years, and now I'm used to the shift work. But I totally understand where you're coming from. Just keep yourself busy :)


----------



## macydarling

Aw thanks ladies :hugs: 

He should only be gone til Thursday night/Friday morning. I am such a baby, I know a lot of people have to be apart so much longer. Lol. I think it's so hard because he is my only family and has been my main support system for so long. I just have to tell myself it is for the best because he is taking a training class for a possible promotion in the next few years. His next training class is five weeks in CA so this is really just practice. I dont even want to think about that! Ahh!


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* macy!!


----------



## sppmom

morning ladies!

Had a really rough day yesterday. had the day off to spend some time with my hubs and son. We booked a fall photo session, dressed up to go, and everything was perfect... 

until my car got sideswiped on my side, and my son was on that same side. We're all ok.. but it pisses me off that people are so careless (PEOPLE SHOULDER CHECK!!). I couldn't sleep last night because I was thinking... it could have been far worse, what would have happened to DS.....

sorry about my rant.


----------



## Lynny77

Macy my dh is away this week as well until Friday! Too bad we don't live close and can keep each other company! Even though I travel for work this is weird because I'm usually the one on the road- not him. So it's weird to be home alone all week with just the puppy. You mean to tell me I have to take the garbage out tomorrow?? What???? lol. 

Sppmom holy crap so glad you and you ds are ok! People can be real crap drivers. I see it everytime I go for a run and someone's making a right hand turn- they never look right- only left. It's shocking to me how badly people drive.

So sorry n.miller maybe this will be your month!

Jumpingo hows my cycle buddy?

CD13 today but CBFM still saying low fertility- which I like! I don't need to O with dh gone. We can wait for O this month:)


----------



## n.miller

macy - *hugs* I hate when DH and I are apart, not matter how long or how often. 


cd 2 - nada to report except that this is the worst day of my work week and it just so happens to be the worst day of AF. I think the universe conspired against me on this cycle. Feeling a lot better and more positive this week. Gonna call and leave a message for RE tomorrow to see if she has advice on conserving sperm count since LH surge was so early before O. EOD method could be detrimental as it decreases count a little, but if it's already low, it wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## sppmom

Lynny77 said:


> Macy my dh is away this week as well until Friday! Too bad we don't live close and can keep each other company! Even though I travel for work this is weird because I'm usually the one on the road- not him. So it's weird to be home alone all week with just the puppy. You mean to tell me I have to take the garbage out tomorrow?? What???? lol.
> 
> Sppmom holy crap so glad you and you ds are ok! People can be real crap drivers. I see it everytime I go for a run and someone's making a right hand turn- they never look right- only left. It's shocking to me how badly people drive.
> 
> So sorry n.miller maybe this will be your month!
> 
> Jumpingo hows my cycle buddy?
> 
> CD13 today but CBFM still saying low fertility- which I like! I don't need to O with dh gone. We can wait for O this month:)

Thanks Lynny.. Im just happy we're all ok.. the car is a little messed up..but whatever... this whole thing sure puts a lot of things in perspective!

and it's weird to say this but I hope your O day is late...


----------



## macydarling

Thanks for the hugs Bug and Nmiller! 

Lynny I so wish we lived nearby! And thanks for reminding me I have to put the trash out tomorrow night, haha. I would have totally forgot.


----------



## macydarling

SPP that is so scary! So sorry you had to go through that. I think even fender benders are traumatic...they really shake you up because it is such a shock! :hugs: so glad you are all ok!


----------



## Bug222

glad you are all ok spp!!!


----------



## jumpingo

Lynny77 said:


> Jumpingo hows my cycle buddy?
> 
> CD13 today but CBFM still saying low fertility- which I like! I don't need to O with dh gone. We can wait for O this month:)

it's wednesday here, so CD14 and my OPKs were positive on CD12 afternoon and 13 afternoon but was negative this morning. will do another one this afternoon, too, just to be sure. we are trying to SMEP but my husband got frisky on an "off" day, and i tried to warn him, but he could not be swayed - ha! now i'm not sure he can go a 5th day in a row:dohh: wanted to go 3 days after a positive OPK, so will see what i can do:winkwink::haha:

i may have said something in my 6am haze when he left for work today about being frisky too early or something and he jokingly said, "uh huh...are you *lecturing* me on sex? puh-lease!:roll: well, we'll see how i feel tonight:winkwink:" 

i bribed him into it last night when he wanted to watch another episode of Arrow, so i'm guessing it'll work out somehow tonight too:blush::rofl:

hoping O holds off for you until your husband gets back!!:thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Hi Everybody :wave:

So if all of my backwards math is correct with the clomid timing, it's remotely possible that I might get a +OPK as early as tomorrow - so I'll probably up my POASing to 2x a day :D They're still relatively light.... but last month the surge came up very suddenly (maybe from the Vitex), so I don't really know what to expect day-to-day. :shrug: Keeps it interesting at least (until I burn out from waiting lol)


----------



## KrissyB

What the hell??!! Ok TMI alert...... 
Anyone ever get breast leaking before O???? It's very minor clear/white fluid, but it's definitely leakage. 
When I was pregnant with my DD I had leakage issues starting really early on.... but this is the first time I've had any issues since she was weaned ~1.5 years ago (I only BF for 7 months).


----------



## n.miller

Krissy - Never heard that. Sorry... no clue.:shrug: Good luck with the clomid.


AFM - cd 3. AF winding down. Calling RE today to ask for advice on timing since the opk was a bust last cycle. Also going to see if we can get pricing for IUI. If we need to move forward with it, we need to start saving. Only way we can afford it.


----------



## MaybBaby

Can I join?/stalk? Hehe, this will be our second cycle of trying and TTC number 2 :) not using ovulation predictors (the OH seems set on trying the relaxed approach) but I average on a 26-28 day cycle so my next due date will approximately be around 12-14th of October (according to my period tracker which is very good!) I'd love to conceive in autumn it's my fave season - cuddly jumpers and just the right temperature out lol (totally not a summer babe) wishing you all mega major insane baby :dust: !!

Xx :flower: xX


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies just checking in on everyone. Hope all is well :)


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy I'm not sure! Wish I could help!

Jumpingo sounds like you're getting a lot of action haha! 

Hunni hi! How are you doing?

n.miller hopefully they can price it out for you so you'll be ready!

MaybBaby welcome!

Still low fertility on the monitor but I had a few glasses of wine last night and was up to the bathroom several times. Did an opk as well and barely a second line. Now I'm getting antsy. Like let's start gearing up so I can O when hubby gets back and move into the 2ww. Today is cd14 so it looks like it'll be several days yet.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Mayb! 

Hunni - Do you wanna be a tester this month, or just a stalker?

AFM - Seems like my issues were a one day thing.... hopefully :huh:


----------



## sppmom

checking in - hope everyone is doing well!

So just one question.. when is everyone expected to BD and test? The witch is here for me, and I have no idea what my cycle is anymore (bb#1 really changed my previous "by the books" cycle).. So im guessing OPK on month end, and testing mid oct.

I wanna see if I have a "testing buddy"
hehe.


----------



## KrissyB

Spp - I'm about a week or so ahead of you. I'm just starting the OPK POAS phase now, then hopefully I'll be testing right at the beginning of October.


----------



## Bug222

Spp- I'm cd 4 today so right around you!


----------



## jumpingo

Lynny77 said:


> Jumpingo sounds like you're getting a lot of action haha!

well, a lot for us, i guess! before TTC, we had sex 2, sometimes 3, times a week, so going CD 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13 was a bit of a workout:blush::haha: and now hoping to squeeze in 15 and 16 too, because my temps haven't confirmed O yet, and i don't want to miss it just because of the positive OPK.:dohh:



> Still low fertility on the monitor but I had a few glasses of wine last night and was up to the bathroom several times. Did an opk as well and barely a second line. Now I'm getting antsy. Like let's start gearing up so I can O when hubby gets back and move into the 2ww. Today is cd14 so it looks like it'll be several days yet.

i got barely a 2nd line on CD11 and then completely dark and positive on CD12, so still plenty of time i'd say!:thumbup:


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi Team! Probably just stalking this month since we won't have great timing due to DH's out of town work schedule. I am secretly hoping I O a week early or a week late this cycle... eh, stranger things have happened! :shrug: More than likely I'll just be staying in touch for my sanity's sake :loopy: Good luck to everyone, can't wait to hear lots of good news (more treats than tricks!)


----------



## MaybBaby

I am now CD3 if all goes to 'normal' I should start easing off the witch CD5 and according to my calander I should Ov around the 28th September making my next due date approx 12th-14th October if that helps anyone - my witch was playing up in the beginning it wasn't a normal beginning for me but she's here in horrid full force now, I just want her to go so we can attempt again, OH has to be genuinely in the mood for a BD so I've said we need to have a good effort LOL!! :haha: here's hoping we have a bunch of BFPs to glow at us alongside those pumpkins &#55356;&#57219; :dust: xx


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well 

I'm cd12 today! The last two cycles I bd'd every other day, so I decided this month to do it every day from cd8 at least until ovulation has been confirmed with a temp rise. I hopefully ovulate tomorrow.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## macydarling

Just checking in. DH comes home today YAY. Blondie I am CD 13 today, we are close!! We bd everyday last cycle and phew....too much pressure lol so we are doing every other day this cycle. We started CD 11. Here's hoping we all get bfps! My birthday is on the 8th so hopefully I have gotten good news by then and NOT AF! Lol.


----------



## smiley4442

hi guys!! Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. I'm 3 dpo today and still hoping not to have to join this thread :) Krissy how's the clomid??? In other news my little man will be turning 1 on 10/21. It's a sad and happy day for this momma. That year flew by. :cry:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Praying!

Smiley - Hi! :wave: Your temps are looking great so far! FXed you'll be able to have the best birthday present for your son - a sibling - in the making already :dust: 
As for the clomid - I had a LOT more symptoms than I expected for the first few days on it, but that's settled down. Now I'm waiting to see if it's enough to make me ovulate early... and to see what effect it has on my LPs (if any). :dohh: The first time TTC was so much easier than this... but hopefully we're on the right track now.


----------



## sppmom

CD6 for me, but that means nothing because I started to have weird cycles since #1 was born. Before that, it was clockwork.

Hopefully OPK works next round, and I get my timing right.

I didn't realize that the odds of conceiving before ttc #2. The first one was, POAS, +opK, BD and two weeks later.. BFP!

So hats off to everyone here for their perseverance, and patience - you ladies amaze me!


----------



## deductivemom

CD8 here - normally I O around day 14/15 but I had a chemical last month and my previous chemical pushed O back about a week. So I could be looking at O next weekend or the weekend after that. Or...something totally wacky and unexpected could happen. 

BTW, has anyone on this thread used an ovulation microscope before? I just bought one to start using this month because I wanted a less costly method of keeping track than OPKs (and since I might O really late this month, I didn't want to use like 30 OPKs!), but I think my results might be a bit weird because of last month's chemical. I got the microscope a few days ago and saw partial ferning for a few days (really early to be fertile), then today nothing. Could that have been because of leftover hormones from the pregnancy?


----------



## KrissyB

deductive - I'm afraid I have no idea about the effect of CPs specifically on ferning, but I know they are much more easily effected by fertility drugs than OPKs, so I wouldn't be surprised if you were picking up residual hormones.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Welcome Praying!
> 
> Smiley - Hi! :wave: Your temps are looking great so far! FXed you'll be able to have the best birthday present for your son - a sibling - in the making already :dust:
> As for the clomid - I had a LOT more symptoms than I expected for the first few days on it, but that's settled down. Now I'm waiting to see if it's enough to make me ovulate early... and to see what effect it has on my LPs (if any). :dohh: The first time TTC was so much easier than this... but hopefully we're on the right track now.

thanks Krissy, I'm hoping he will get a great bday gift!! My temp today is one of the highest I've had, and every day so far has been a temp rise, instead of an up and down temp, which is completely new to me. I see your getting some fertile cm a lot earlier than you usually do tho even tho you haven't had a positive opk yet, maybe that will be good news for the clomid.




deductivemom said:


> CD8 here - normally I O around day 14/15 but I had a chemical last month and my previous chemical pushed O back about a week. So I could be looking at O next weekend or the weekend after that. Or...something totally wacky and unexpected could happen.
> 
> BTW, has anyone on this thread used an ovulation microscope before? I just bought one to start using this month because I wanted a less costly method of keeping track than OPKs (and since I might O really late this month, I didn't want to use like 30 OPKs!), but I think my results might be a bit weird because of last month's chemical. I got the microscope a few days ago and saw partial ferning for a few days (really early to be fertile), then today nothing. Could that have been because of leftover hormones from the pregnancy?

DM I have never heard of using a ovulation microscope, share please


----------



## n.miller

Hey guys, just checking in. CD 5 for me, so nothing really to report. I am just thankful once again that every since I started cycling normally, the witch only lasts 3 days. 

Anyway, I did speak the the RE on Wednesday about the fact that my +opk was so much before my ewcm and temp rise. Nurse said that she'd rather me go by the +opk than the temp as in my REs experience, he's had more success with that, and that temp and cm isn't always extremely reliable.

Until we know what DH sperm count it (ie is the clomid working) we need to continue unmonitored cycles. DH will have another SA at the end of Nov to see if clomid worked. If it does and we're still not preg, we'll try a monitored cycle and then IUI.


----------



## sppmom

n.miller said:


> Hey guys, just checking in. CD 5 for me, so nothing really to report. I am just thankful once again that every since I started cycling normally, the witch only lasts 3 days.
> 
> Anyway, I did speak the the RE on Wednesday about the fact that my +opk was so much before my ewcm and temp rise. Nurse said that she'd rather me go by the +opk than the temp as in my REs experience, he's had more success with that, and that temp and cm isn't always extremely reliable.
> 
> Until we know what DH sperm count it (ie is the clomid working) we need to continue unmonitored cycles. DH will have another SA at the end of Nov to see if clomid worked. If it does and we're still not preg, we'll try a monitored cycle and then IUI.

thats interesting.. I've always thought that temp checks are more accurate and that to see ovulation occurred, temp changes tells more.

Sorry.. im new to this, so I don't know anything.

but don't give up! good things happen to those who wait :)


----------



## deductivemom

smiley4442 said:


> DM I have never heard of using a ovulation microscope, share please

Thanks, Krissy! I suspect that is what it was, but am bummed because it probably means O will be delayed again this month :( Oh well, maybe that will give me time to build up a really good, cozy uterine lining for the little eggy this month.

Smiley, the ovulation microscope is new to me too, but I'm really enjoying it so far! The basic idea is that (1) when you are most fertile, you have higher estrogen levels and (2) when estrogen levels are high, that changes the composition of your mucus and produces a visible pattern in the dried mucus called ferning (because it looks like fern leaves). For about $30, you can buy a small microscope to monitor the appearance of this pattern. Every day, you put a small amount of saliva (or cervical mucus, if you like) onto the glass slide in the microscope and then you look at it once it dries. When you aren't fertile, you just see a bunch of dots and blobs. But as you approach ovulation and estrogen increases, you start to see some connected lines and fern patterns (up to 5-6 days before O). Right around ovulation, the fern pattern takes over the whole image as estrogen peaks and causes your LH surge (that is detected with OPKs). 

Staring into the tiny microscope so often is starting to hurt my eyes, but otherwise I love being able to test as often as I want and always see something new! As I said in a prior post, the first few days I already had partial ferning but I think it was leftover hormones from my CP because today there's nothing. So I will keep using it throughout the month and report back if it seems to really detect my fertile days and ovulation. If I see a full ferning pattern, I will probably supplement with an OPK to confirm. 

Another benefit is that you can continue using it throughout the month - if you start to see ferning again in the middle of your LP, that could mean you are pregnant (yay!), and if you see ferning at the end of LP it can mean AF is on her way. So cool if you like to test all the time or if you like science/technology stuff!

FYI, this is the one I bought (Fertile Focus), and this is one that I also considered that is slightly less discrete but you can take pics of the results (Ovatel).


----------



## Lynny77

That's really cool deductive thanks for sharing all that info! I'll be eager to see how it goes for you throughout the month!

n.miller also very interesting your re saying opk's more reliable. I love all these interesting little tidbits! And it looks like you have a really great plan in place! 

cd15 today for me. Still High on the monitor. CM is still pretty creamy so I think O is still a few days away. I've been drinking a ton of flavoured tea lately and have noticed an increase in cm. I think it's because I'm consuming more liquids with the tea but I thought I'd share!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies.... I'm cd5 here too so nothing exciting happening here either! I am going to use the cbfm this cycle so I think it will ask me for a reading tomorrow - so at least I'll get to poas lol. Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## deductivemom

Lynny77 said:


> I've been drinking a ton of flavoured tea lately and have noticed an increase in cm. I think it's because I'm consuming more liquids with the tea but I thought I'd share!

Interesting about the tea! I have had some trouble getting a good quality and quantity of CM so I started taking Mucinex a couple months ago and adding evening primrose oil this month. But glad to know that tea, or maybe just drinking more, is doing the trick for you.


----------



## LillyFleur

Add me to the list! Plan on testing 3rd Oct.

I have regular cycles so pretty sure I will ovulate either today or tomorrow, this is cycle #4 - all previous cycles we have DTD every other day around O time, this time we're DTD every night! Not letting this months egg slip away :haha: 

Fingers crossed 

:dust:


----------



## atleastthree

Testing 17th Oct unless AF shows...


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Hey guys, just checking in. CD 5 for me, so nothing really to report. I am just thankful once again that every since I started cycling normally, the witch only lasts 3 days.
> 
> Anyway, I did speak the the RE on Wednesday about the fact that my +opk was so much before my ewcm and temp rise. Nurse said that she'd rather me go by the +opk than the temp as in my REs experience, he's had more success with that, and that temp and cm isn't always extremely reliable.
> 
> Until we know what DH sperm count it (ie is the clomid working) we need to continue unmonitored cycles. DH will have another SA at the end of Nov to see if clomid worked. If it does and we're still not preg, we'll try a monitored cycle and then IUI.

am very curious about the OPK/temp rise timing too. is he saying that you should give more weight to the positive OPK? i got a positive on CD12 and CD13 (both around 2pm) but didn't get my noticeable thermal shift until CD15, and then really on CD16 (today). thoughts on what day to mark as O day? FF gave me crosshairs at 13 because of EWCM and +OPK on CD12, but my temps are still around my normal pre-O temps until this morning when it shot way up. why can't our bodies just have a better way of telling us "hey, i'm ovulating right now, better get on it!":haha::roll:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Lilly and Atleast!

Smiley - I'm actually not so sure abt my CM. I only do external checks, and the first few days were kind of a watery/creamy mix I'm not used to seeing. FF says to always mark the most fertile type you see, so I put W, but today was the first day that was what I normally think of as watery (no creamy and higher quantity). I guess CD11 is still a little on the early side for me though, and I only need a day or two extra hopefully :shrug: We'll see.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladies - the September thread is pretty quiet at the moment so I thought I'd head over here.

I'm 13DPO today. Waiting to see what happens. My temps are crap this cycle and it appears I ovulated over a week EARLY, so we'll see.


----------



## MrsLux

Please May I join :) will be POAS within first couple of days of October


----------



## KrissyB

FXed for you blue!! Hope you don't need to fully make the transition to this thread!

Welcome Lux!


----------



## 55comet555

you can go ahead and add me to this, I expect AF to be full blown tomro since ive been having light pink discharge most of the day. i'll probably start testing on the 20th


----------



## n.miller

According to REs nurse, the temp rise shows you that you ovulated, but not necessarily when, especially with PCOS. So, she wants met to do 3 day BD marathon starting the day after the +opk. And I can do EOD after that to cover all bases. At least till end of Nov. So 2 more cycles or so.


----------



## magicbubble

Me but I won't be posting the result unless it's a good one &#128522;


----------



## bluefish1980

Tested today at 14 DPO. BFN although I feel like I see a shadow but I think it's just because I want it so bad!! AF due tomorrow :(


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome comet and magic! 

Comet - Sorry the witch got you :hugs:

AFM - OPKs still negative and very light. I'm trying not to flip out about it since I am supposed to O by Tuesday at the latest according to the Clomid paperwork.... But I keep trying to remind myself that it's the days after O that matter, not the days before. Well, I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check on the cyst, so I guess I'll get some idea of whats going on then.


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry to those who's AF ceam !! :(
I estimated my period would start today 37 days since the last one and mine ranged from 35 -40 ish lol ! But got period pain off and on and bad moods!! :((


----------



## AugustBride6

Happy Monday! I think this was the first time I was able to catch up from the weekend posts so quickly. It's pretty slow in here!

afm....CD 9....that's all I have lol


----------



## DandJ

GL at your appointment Krissy!


----------



## macydarling

So upset :cry: DH is not talking to me currently and Im not even sure what I did wrong.

An old friend of mine that I had a lot of classes with in college recently did a 5K and posted about it on facebook. We got to talking because of course, I love running. He was looking to improve his time for next time and asked if I wanted to run with him once or twice a week. I have zero running friends so I figured it may be fun and told him I had to run it by DH first. Well...DH BLEW UP on me. He was furious that I would even ask and said DEF NOT. I told him if it made him uncomfortable I wouldnt. I had figured he wouldnt mind since I had ran with one of DH's friends before until he recently moved away. And my friend from college is currently in a relationship and engaged and is aware I am happily married. But nope, DH was so mad and even though I apologized his response was "Im over this. Go talk to him. Im busy." And he has refused to talk to me since. DH and I literally never fight, Im in tears and cant figure out what Ive done wrong? Was I completely out of line? I thought by asking I would avoid him feeling upset/hurt/etc? :shrug: I need to pull myself together cuz Im at work but Im so upset and he just keep ignoring me :cry:


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> So upset :cry: DH is not talking to me currently and Im not even sure what I did wrong.
> 
> An old friend of mine that I had a lot of classes with in college recently did a 5K and posted about it on facebook. We got to talking because of course, I love running. He was looking to improve his time for next time and asked if I wanted to run with him once or twice a week. I have zero running friends so I figured it may be fun and told him I had to run it by DH first. Well...DH BLEW UP on me. He was furious that I would even ask and said DEF NOT. I told him if it made him uncomfortable I wouldnt. I had figured he wouldnt mind since I had ran with one of DH's friends before until he recently moved away. And my friend from college is currently in a relationship and engaged and is aware I am happily married. But nope, DH was so mad and even though I apologized his response was "Im over this. Go talk to him. Im busy." And he has refused to talk to me since. DH and I literally never fight, Im in tears and cant figure out what Ive done wrong? Was I completely out of line? I thought by asking I would avoid him feeling upset/hurt/etc? :shrug: I need to pull myself together cuz Im at work but Im so upset and he just keep ignoring me :cry:


Macy - I'm no expert, but it sounds like you guys, or at least your DH has some jealousy issues that need to be talked about. My DH and I used to have some major ones, to the point that when we first got married, neither of us felt ok letting the other around the opposite sex. It wasn't so much that we didn't trust the other, it was more our inadequacies in ourselves that made us feel less valuable. We had to sit down and talk after we had cooled down from the initial hostility that arose whenever the other asked to do something with a member of the opposite sex. I can't say we're 100% perfect now, because we both still have our moments (especially if the individual was more than a friend a any point). But the best thing that either individual in a relationship can do is think about if the person is really a threat to the marriage or if it's just their fear of their flaws making them angry. I would say, let him calm down and cool off, and then try talking to him about WHY he doesn't want you to go running with your friend. Do Not just rebuttal everything he says because that will make him defensive. Take his feelings into consideration. Often, the jealous party (I have been there myself) will realize that their jealousy is unfounded. Maybe invite your DH to go running with you, or start off walking if DH isn't a runner. Invite some friends over for dinner and include your friend so your DH can meet him. These things can help make the jealousy lessen. :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks so much n.miller. I was caught off guard because we have just never been in this situation before. I do know that in his previous (& only other relationship) he was cheated on so maybe that has something to do with it. But, at the same time, we have been together 4.5 years now and I have never given him a reason to distrust me. He goes where he pleases (with whom he pleases) and I havent ever said anything against him doing that. It doesnt bother me, I understand maybe he feels differently but there shouldnt be a double standard. I am guessing you are right and we'll need to have a talk about it later, it's just never come up before I guess! In the meantime I guess I will continue to let him sulk. Oh, and I BEG DH to go running/walk/any kind of exercise with me and he refuses. But he also wont let me go alone because its "too dangerous". Frustrating! We hardly ever fight though so I guess Im due for one.


----------



## bluefish1980

Wow Macy. That sounds like DH totally over reacted. You have no reason to apologise! Maybe he just needs time to realise that he over reacted.

AFM - :witch: arrived so I am definitley in the October thread. All my tests have come back normal, as did DH sa so just waiting for scan and then meeting with specialist to see what's going wrong.


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> So upset :cry: DH is not talking to me currently and Im not even sure what I did wrong.
> 
> An old friend of mine that I had a lot of classes with in college recently did a 5K and posted about it on facebook. We got to talking because of course, I love running. He was looking to improve his time for next time and asked if I wanted to run with him once or twice a week. I have zero running friends so I figured it may be fun and told him I had to run it by DH first. Well...DH BLEW UP on me. He was furious that I would even ask and said DEF NOT. I told him if it made him uncomfortable I wouldnt. I had figured he wouldnt mind since I had ran with one of DH's friends before until he recently moved away. And my friend from college is currently in a relationship and engaged and is aware I am happily married. But nope, DH was so mad and even though I apologized his response was "Im over this. Go talk to him. Im busy." And he has refused to talk to me since. DH and I literally never fight, Im in tears and cant figure out what Ive done wrong? Was I completely out of line? I thought by asking I would avoid him feeling upset/hurt/etc? :shrug: I need to pull myself together cuz Im at work but Im so upset and he just keep ignoring me :cry:

oooh... I think you really need to sit down with hubby and have a chat.. if you never really fight, and this whole thing blew up, I think there are more underlying issues. (maybe he doesn't like him, or maybe it's other stresses?)

either way, chin up! it might be just a big misunderstanding :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sppmom

n.miller said:


> According to REs nurse, the temp rise shows you that you ovulated, but not necessarily when, especially with PCOS. So, she wants met to do 3 day BD marathon starting the day after the +opk. And I can do EOD after that to cover all bases. At least till end of Nov. So 2 more cycles or so.

I didn't know that.. things you learn.. thanks for sharing :):thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - Sorry for DH craziness! It sounds like he did just over react (and as somone who has also been cheated on in previous relationships, I can't entirely blame him). Hopefully you guys can just talk it out though - sounds like you have a really great bond once you get past the raw emotion he's feeling now.

Blue - Sorry the :witch: got you - but best luck in October :dust:

AFM - Well, the ultrasound today pretty much confirmed I have endo :shrug: It's a "textbook" case at least, which I think is good. I normally end up with one offs and weirdness that's hard to diagnose. And I have at least one follicle that looks like it's ready to go any minute - so hopefully that OPK will go pos tonight or tomorrow (although it's still super light this morning).


----------



## Bug222

Macy- sorry you are having to deal with this. LIke the others have said it seems like you need to sit down with him and have a good talk and get to the bottom of his over-reaction. 

Krissy- my opks are usually very light until the day they actually go pos. Sounds like it will be soon from the u/s!


----------



## sppmom

off topic..

so since I started trying for #2 (as of last month really), I started reading all this info, and started to get a little nervous about not being able to get a BFP...

has anyone here have a really easy #1 conception, and a harder time with subsequent ttc?

Im asking because two friends of mine had the "textbook pregnancy" - they conceived on their first try, but had a rough time ttc for #2. One of them tried for 2 years, and the other 1.5 years before they got pregnant.


----------



## macydarling

Spp~ I am in the same boat. With my m/c we got pregnant the first month trying, I believe we only BD'd 4-5 times. We have been trying for our rainbow for going on 10 cycles now. :shrug: 

Sorry, I just realized this isnt very helpful. Hopefully you arent like me and you get your bfp asap :) Im pretty sure your odds of conception increase with each cycle trying until you get to a year.


----------



## KrissyB

Spp - Sorry hon, as I mentioned - I'm in the same boat as well. But my DH keeps reminding me that at least we have on little ball of sunshine who does a great job of keeping my busy and my mind off TTC. So at least it isn't all bad...


----------



## Kiki1993

Hi, I guess I'm here for now, I made a mistake taking my pill, took too many last month and stopped taking on thursday instead of my usual sunday (i am so good at taking it normally) and i didnt start taking it on the thursday like i should have but the sunday instead. Well we had sex twice on saturday before taking pill sunday so i technically went 9 days without a pill so i'm hanging here until i can test, i should be able to test on the 17th and get a positive if i am. We will be happy either way of course, just had a lot to do before baby which will just get put on hold if i am :)


----------



## sppmom

KrissyB said:


> Spp - Sorry hon, as I mentioned - I'm in the same boat as well. But my DH keeps reminding me that at least we have on little ball of sunshine who does a great job of keeping my busy and my mind off TTC. So at least it isn't all bad...

Oh no no.. Not bad at all.. Im very blessed to have #1. Im really grateful, which makes me very humbled, but at the same time, extremely nervous about ttc #2 too!

I guess only one way to find out how fertile I really am. lol :sex:


----------



## canadabear

HELLO LADIES! :wave: So happy to be back on here :happydance: and officially TTC again.. NTNP has it's ups, but I seriously missed temping this past cycle.

OFFICE TESTING DATE.. HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## macydarling

Yay Canada! Happy dance time! :) that is great news.


----------



## Bug222

yay canada!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Kiki and welcome back Canada!

Canada - I love the testing date!!


----------



## canadabear

Aww:blush: thanks ladies.. I've missed you all..


----------



## DandJ

Canada~ Hoping you don't get any spooky news! ;)

AFM, I'm feeling down and frustrated. My temps are up and down and hasn't been this way when I'm about to O. The two days I thought I O'd, the temps dropped significantly. I'm past my CD of the latest I O'd so I have no earthly idea. I will be checking my CM throughout the day too..


----------



## macydarling

Anyone know how cm correlates with O? I had only one day of ewcm this cycle which was on cd 15, didnt notice anything the next day and then the day after that and today (cd 18) it has gone white and sticky. I wonder if that means I already O'd then? I wonder which day? We only bd three times this month (cd 11 13 15)...oops.


----------



## DandJ

EWCM is the most fertile cm you can get and I believe it means you O'd on the 15th. Looks like you had good timing :)


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! I sure hope so! I wasnt sure if you O the day you get ewcm or the day after. Or day before. Lol. I usually have it for a few days so at least only having it one day narrows it down a tiny bit.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Anyone know how cm correlates with O? I had only one day of ewcm this cycle which was on cd 15, didnt notice anything the next day and then the day after that and today (cd 18) it has gone white and sticky. I wonder if that means I already O'd then? I wonder which day? We only bd three times this month (cd 11 13 15)...oops.

i don't actually check near my cervix, just on toilet paper and underwear, but i tend to get ewcm a couple days before my temp rise. someone else was asking about it in another thread and i made this chart (chart nerd alert!:haha:) but who knows. i see some people's charts with lots of ewcm, so maybe i don't get as much as i need...?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







overlay pinned at O and cover plus ewcm 9.22.jpg
File size: 77.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Jump. Ive heard you can get ewcm a few days before O as well. Except now that my cm has turned white and sticky...I thought that was the infertile kind so that's why I was guessing it already happened. And my breast (yep, just one) started to become sore yesterday which seems like pms starting to me. Maybe? Or maybe my body has now gone as crazy as me? Despite my curiosity now, Im still glad I havent been as neurotic this cycle and skipped out on opks and bd marathons. I needed it!


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Thanks Jump. Ive heard you can get ewcm a few days before O as well. Except now that my cm has turned white and sticky...I thought that was the infertile kind so that's why I was guessing it already happened. And my breast (yep, just one) started to become sore yesterday which seems like pms starting to me. Maybe? Or maybe my body has now gone as crazy as me? Despite my curiosity now, Im still glad I havent been as neurotic this cycle and skipped out on opks and bd marathons. I needed it!

i would guess then that you DID ovulate sometime between the ewcm and the sticky stuff.:thumbup:

glad to hear a relaxed cycle was good for you:flower:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Jump! I hope you are doing well too! I feel like we all are wayyyyyy overdue for our bfps...seriously...here's to hoping.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm doing pretty well. in a nutshell, started this month off pretty pessimistic so i started a diet about 2 weeks ago. figured i would be that much farther ahead when i don't get pregnant:roll: we will MAYBE try one more month, but then i'll be actively preventing until late february or march because i want to make sure i am able to make it to my brother's september wedding on the other side of the world!:thumbup: 

am 5DPO and nothing really to speak of. entering symptoms into FF but don't really believe any of it means anything yet. AF is due around the 1st, so looks like we're (still?) cycle buddies:winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

Jump I cant believe we are still synced up after my cray cycle last time. It's meant to be :)

Hopefully you get your bfp this cycle! Im sure dieting/healthy eating has only increased your fertility. Fingers crossed!!! When are you testing? Im going to try and wait til the day AF is actually due since I have no clue what dpo I am.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Jump I cant believe we are still synced up after my cray cycle last time. It's meant to be :)
> 
> Hopefully you get your bfp this cycle! Im sure dieting/healthy eating has only increased your fertility. Fingers crossed!!! When are you testing? Im going to try and wait til the day AF is actually due since I have no clue what dpo I am.

definitely meant to be:hugs:

i'm sure cutting out candy and dessert and chips and all that is good for me, but it's miserable!!:wacko::haha: but so is having to put an entire box of clothes in storage (and subsequently having no pants for winter!) because i gained 15 pounds ( ALL to my butt and thighs!:dohh:) in the last 10 months. i actually gained weight the first week and wanted to throw in the towel:sad1: but then lost this week, so am trying hard to retrain my sugar addicted self:roll:

i *should* wait until AF is actually late because the last 2 cycles i have tested in the morning and then AF showed by noon and it always feels like such a waste of a test. BUT, i got a bunch of cheapies when i ordered my OPKs online, so...:blush: we'll see. my temps have nosedived the morning AF has come the last 2 months, too, so might use a couple just for kicks around 10/11/12 and then wait for the temp nosedive?:shrug:


----------



## macydarling

I am SO addicted to sugar. I know I eat way too many sweets. My excuse is...oh I ran today so I can eat triple the amount I burned in sweets :) I have tried cutting it out before and it got easier after a few days but...my heart was sad. Lol. So if you figure out how to cut out sweets an not be miserable let me know!

Your testing plan sounds good! I have some $ store tests...they are so tempting. I bet I wind up testing early and feeling disappointed like always. Just cant win!


----------



## Ruz

Just wanted to say hi :) cycle day 12 here and have been BD'ing every other day and plan on doing everyday for a couple of days when I get a +opk. Also plan on taking it a bit slower in the gym after my + opk and during the tww. 

My friend had a dream last winter before I started trying for number two that I would have a baby in june. She didnt know I was planing on trying she just told me this as joke. But she has dreamt many things in advance like when her friend lost her baby at 24 weeks and when she lost her grandfather. 

If this cycle will be a success I will be due in June so I am very excited about this cycle. 

Hope that all of us will get our bfp's in october :) 

Hugs and babydust to all :)


----------



## jumpingo

no running here, just candy. yup.:rofl:

i downloaded a free app (Lose It!) to track food and exercise and all that, which, for chart nerds like me is like having another FF to enter data and get graphs and numbers and lions and tiger and bears oh my!:haha:

right now my tactic for avoiding sweets is eating frozen fruit after dinner. so far it's working, but those swedish fish as eyeing me from the pantry.:blush:


----------



## macydarling

OMG. I had to literally stop buying swedish fish. I ate a huge like 3lb bag in less than a week. Lol. Now my kick is chocolate raisins...we have a huge jar from costco that I cant...stay...away from. Lol. I think when I tried eliminating sweets I had fruit mixed with greek yogurt + a lil peanut butter mixed in every night. :shrug: still probably full of sugar but I tried.


----------



## jumpingo

aaaaahhhahahaha, we have that same bag!!! i force myself to count them out into a bowl and then i eat them as slow as humanly possible.:rofl:

at least greek yogurt and peanut butter is packed with protein, but probably should eat that in the morning and not at night before bed:winkwink: 

speaking of bed, i am headed to mine now. goodnight all!

i hope to see some exciting news around here in the morning! if nothing else, let's see some positive OPK tests so everyone can get things movin':winkwink::haha:



P.S. Ruz, i totally want a June bug baby too<3


----------



## macydarling

Yea. I think my problem is that Im not hungry throughout the day and so I dont eat much...and then at night Im like MUST EAT EVERYTHING. Im working on it ;) Night night Jump!

Hi Ruz :wave:


----------



## KrissyB

Working on my hold for this morning's OPK. Feeling hopeful about this one [-o&lt;, and keeping up a great BD schedule to boot! :sex:

I also have a HUGE sweet tooth. But I find if I can cut out sweets (and overly carby food) for about a week, suddenly it becomes SO MUCH easier to avoid them..... unfortunately it spirals back to cravings very easily... Why must they be so tasty! :icecream:


----------



## sppmom

morning ladies!
so today is CD11.. so I should be expecting some sort of CM to indicate O soon right?

Last month, I had O on Aug 29, and AF on the 12... 

gahh my cycle is a little out of whack...


----------



## kj87

O day was either yesterday or today! Been bding every other day. Testing Oct. 5th!!

hey quick question, anyone ever have painful sex....especially afterwords during O time? It seems that every time I get close to my O day sex is painful. Feels like Dh is hitting my cervix or something... Then afterwords I get severe cramps and a stabbing pain throughout my pelvic area. Last night hurt so bad after that I thought I was going to throw up. :( 

Makes TTC a little annoying, lol


----------



## n.miller

I love my DH so much.... 

That said, I can't get things through his thick head. We've been TTC for over a year now. Every month it's a BFN. I have never seen a BFP. I don't know what it looks like. So there are times, and they can be frequent, when I am angry, jealous, and bitter towards other woman who are pregnant or moms, even if they're my closest friends. My only outlet is DH. But if I express how I'm feeling, he tells me I need to stop and how horrible I am for having those feelings. 

Well, I'm new to faith, and it has been helping, and Sunday I found a book with prayers in them written specifically for women dealing with infertility by other women dealing with infertility. These women are "Good Christians" and their prayers expressed the same feelings of anger, jealousy, and bitterness. 

So now I just want to smack DH in the head and shout "Look! Other women feel the same. Are they horrible people?". Ugh... men!


----------



## macydarling

Nmiller~ Men can be so insensitive! Imo, DH deserves that smack in the head & reality check. Im sure he didnt mean to hurt your feelings but men can sure be daft sometimes! I havent been ttc as long as you, just 10 mos but I can definitely relate to everything you just stated. It does NOT make you a bad person or a bad Christian, it just means you're human. Im glad you found a book that seems to help a bit...would love to know the title if you're able to share it with us. Oh and PLEASE feel free to come us to vent, that's what we're here for. We are here to support you no matter how you're feeling, good days and bad. :hugs: 

Kj~ I have had similar experiences before but it didnt hurt as badly as you say...it was more of an uncomfortable feeling so we changed it up a bit to a way that felt better. Maybe change positions? And if it continues maybe ask your doctor about it. I think it's normal though, if you figure your cervix is changing positions then sex might feel different depending on that.

Spp~ how long are your cycles usually? Some cycles I get ewcm for days and other cycles (like this one) I only get it for one day.


----------



## emma4g63

Still no AF for me and 3 days late - period pains still there tho !! Not testing as too scared to disappoint !!!


----------



## jumpingo

kj87 said:


> hey quick question, anyone ever have painful sex....especially afterwords during O time? It seems that every time I get close to my O day sex is painful. Feels like Dh is hitting my cervix or something... Then afterwords I get severe cramps and a stabbing pain throughout my pelvic area. Last night hurt so bad after that I thought I was going to throw up. :(
> 
> Makes TTC a little annoying, lol

once this last month it felt like my husband was hitting my cervix, but no pain afterward, just during. i just tell him he needs to go a little easier haha:) and/or we switch positions. i guess it might be something worth noting, now that you say something. i didn't this time but will if it happens again! maybe there's a pattern each cycle...?:shrug:


----------



## KrissyB

I hate to make you worry possibly needlessly Kj - but all my docs keep asking me about painful sex with my other endometriosis symptoms... so it might be something you should bring to your doctor's attention


----------



## canadabear

So interesting to read about what everyone is going through. Sending you all :hugs: and :dust: really feel for you ladies that have been long term TTC...we are about 6 months or so but a few of them have been ntnp.. And some we really haven't put a lot of effort into.. Trying to get dh on board all the time is really hard.. He wants us to but just expects it to happen without wanting to know all the info and then basically 'refusing' to DTD if he at all thinks its because of just being during my fertile window.. So have to constantly be making it seem spontaneous.. It's exhausting at times.. :dohh: : haha: just get with the program! :growl:

So jealous of you ladies already in the official tww!
:dust:


----------



## cdelmar

I'll be testing in October! Not sure when :shrug: O seems to have been delayed these past few cycles. But I would say third week in October? ??? :shrug: CD 4 over here. I have had two different people tell me I would conceive or give birth in June (through dreams they've had) so hopefully it's true! June has passed so it's definitely not conceive, hopefully it's when I give birth, and hopefully it's this the month and this year lol! :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

Got a stark white :bfn: at 16 DPO and there's red blood at my cervix so AF will be here full blown tomorrow and it'll be CD1. So she's just a few days late. Teasing me again. Had otherwise some hope because of a couple of symptoms but nope :nope: 

So I'll be joining you guys despite the fact it seems like I have *no* hope of conceiving naturally and any assisted conception won't start until probably November/December at the earliest since we'll first be referred in October and they'll need to test me first (hormones, HSG ect.):cry:

Sorry to be such a downer:( I just feel like we've tried so many things (SMEP, Preseed, OPKs, CBFM, BD every 2nd day + O day, BD every 2nd day including O-1 and O-2, ect) and _nothing_ is working. We've now been trying for 1 year so I'm starting to fear something is seriously wrong with me :nope:

So no hopes of a :bfp: for me for October but it'll be fun to talk to you all and keep everyone company:thumbup:

UPDATE: Our GP has sent our referral so now we can contact the clinic of our choice and make an appointment:happydance::dance:

UPDATE 2: Nope it seems as it's already CD1.


----------



## trying4babies

jumpingo said:


> kj87 said:
> 
> 
> hey quick question, anyone ever have painful sex....especially afterwords during O time? It seems that every time I get close to my O day sex is painful. Feels like Dh is hitting my cervix or something... Then afterwords I get severe cramps and a stabbing pain throughout my pelvic area. Last night hurt so bad after that I thought I was going to throw up. :(
> 
> Makes TTC a little annoying, lol
> 
> once this last month it felt like my husband was hitting my cervix, but no pain afterward, just during. i just tell him he needs to go a little easier haha:) and/or we switch positions. i guess it might be something worth noting, now that you say something. i didn't this time but will if it happens again! maybe there's a pattern each cycle...?:shrug:Click to expand...

Happened to my cousin she got it checked out and they found a polyp - she got it removed too and sex life is fine now... read up online you'll find some useful info... i wouldnt leave it because i recently had a polyp due to OHSS with icsi treatment and they would not allpw me to transfer embryo as the womb wouldnt be a good place for baby until removal... xxxx finally all is sorted and my testing date is October 8th to see if its implanted 
Good luck to all ;-)


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Spp~ how long are your cycles usually? Some cycles I get ewcm for days and other cycles (like this one) I only get it for one day.

my cycles has been wacky since #1... I didn't get my AF until march/april this year (was nursing). and when it did come it was CRAZY heavy, and then it was more normal, but I realized that my cycles can be uber long (39 days last cycle), or 30 ish days ..


----------



## sppmom

KatO79 said:


> Got a stark white :bfn: at 16 DPO and there's red blood at my cervix so AF will be here full blown tomorrow and it'll be CD1. So she's just a few days late. Teasing me again. Had otherwise some hope because of a couple of symptoms but nope :nope:
> 
> So I'll be joining you guys despite the fact it seems like I have *no* hope of conceiving naturally and any assisted conception won't start until probably November/December at the earliest since we'll first be referred in October and they'll need to test me first (hormones, HSG ect.):cry:
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer:( I just feel like we've tried so many things (SMEP, Preseed, OPKs, CBFM, BD every 2nd day + O day, BD every 2nd day including O-1 and O-2, ect) and _nothing_ is working. We've now been trying for 1 year so I'm starting to fear something is seriously wrong with me :nope:
> 
> So no hopes of a :bfp: for me for October but it'll be fun to talk to you all and keep everyone company:thumbup:
> 
> UPDATE: Our GP has sent our referral so now we can contact the clinic of our choice and make an appointment:happydance::dance:
> 
> UPDATE 2: Nope it seems as it's already CD1.

Kat: sorry about the witch knocking this month.. chin up and don't give up!


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - UGH! Like we don't have enough to deal with as is, I'd be so angry if I had to work on being "spontaneous" too. LOL Luckily my DH is just happy to have an excuse for more BDing :blush:

Kat - Sorry the :witch: got you - but best of luck with the clinic! I know the feeling of not being able to conceive without help. But hopefully with the right help, a :bfp: is right around the corner for you!

Welcome cdel and trying!

AFM - Big temp dip today.... so really hoping those OPKs finally go positive for me.


----------



## KatO79

KrissyB said:


> Canada - UGH! Like we don't have enough to deal with as is, I'd be so angry if I had to work on being "spontaneous" too. LOL Luckily my DH is just happy to have an excuse for more BDing :blush:
> 
> Kat - Sorry the :witch: got you - but best of luck with the clinic! I know the feeling of not being able to conceive without help. But hopefully with the right help, a :bfp: is right around the corner for you!
> 
> Welcome cdel and trying!
> 
> AFM - Big temp dip today.... so really hoping those OPKs finally go positive for me.

Thanks:) 

DH called the clinic and it looks like they can first see us in 5 weeks:grr: Not only that but they want a blood test for what my hormones are like on CD2 or CD3 so since I'm on CD1 today, I tried writing to my GP (he doesn't accept calls after a certain time) to ask him if I could come in tomorrow or Friday to get the blood taken- but it seems like he feels it's the clinic's problem so doesn't seem like he'll let me come in and the Clinic won't do it until after our first appointment in November:growlmad: 

I'm going to call my GP tomorrow and make sure he's actually refusing but if he does, what a jerk:growlmad: It'll slow us down and we won't be able to start anything until January/February:cry: We might not anyway but wow, why not just help us out here:nope:

I'll let you all know what he says tomorrow.


----------



## echo

Can I join you ladies? AF is due around the 9th, so I'll probably test around the 7th. 

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Echo!


----------



## sppmom

Krissy.. updates???


----------



## KrissyB

Spp - Still negative :growlmad: I'm trying to hold out hope that tonight's OPK will be positive.... Just hate to see such a nice temp dip go to waste lol. Plus I'm supposed to go in for progesterone level testing on CD21, so it's stressing me out a little that I'll have so little time to build it up in my system (I'm CD16 now)


----------



## sppmom

take it easy! who knows. maybe tonight's the night!


KrissyB said:


> Spp - Still negative :growlmad: I'm trying to hold out hope that tonight's OPK will be positive.... Just hate to see such a nice temp dip go to waste lol. Plus I'm supposed to go in for progesterone level testing on CD21, so it's stressing me out a little that I'll have so little time to build it up in my system (I'm CD16 now)


----------



## Praying4BB

Well maybe I am in the game this month! :happydance: I thought I was out because DH is out of town, but according to FF, I ovulated a full week early! I don't want to get my hopes up (too much) because I had a similar pattern last month and FF detected O based off that, only to move it because of a second temp spike and positive OPKs. I did have somewhat of an LH surge for a few days last week, but nothing as dark or darker than the control line, and OPKs are back to very light now. CM is also drying up but I have ZERO post-O symptoms like I did last month (bad bloating and cramping, very sensitive boobs). I guess we'll see! :shrug:


----------



## Kiki1993

I know it is too early to be feeling symptoms and that but I had a nap for the first time yesterday :haha: I had bloat so bad yesterday my mum and 2 other people asked if I was pregnant :blush: Ill have to try upload a photo it is actually ridiculous!
I've also had heartburn for the first time.


----------



## KatO79

Wow my DH just drives me nuts sometimes:growlmad:

So it turns out the clinic can't see us until November 5th and recommended us to get my hormones checked for CD2 or CD3 before then. So my GP absolutely refused today, saying it was the clinic's problem and didn't seem to give a hoot that it'll slow things down:grr: He' was a bit rude about it as well, so changing GPs when I get my bfp and am 5-6 months along:nope: I called DH and asked him to call the clinic back to let them know our GP is unwilling to take and send the blood test and said it's their problem. So DH starts saying "can't we wait until next time you're about to have AF and see if they'll do it then?" So I tell him why wait, he can just as well call them and tell the secretary that he wants to follow up on yesterday's conversation and let them know our GP refuses to get the bloodwork (never mind the HSG) done for us before November 5th. So DH keeps on saying "can't we wait???" and I loose it, saying in a peed off voice that it doesn't matter, he can do what he wants and just hang up on him:trouble: Sometimes I'm so sick and tired of his procrastinating, it really annoys me sometimes. He likes to procrastinate just about everything:dohh: It also makes me feel like he doesn't care if his procrastinating means it'll take even longer for us to start IUI/IVF, as if our GP hasn't done enough damage with his arrogant "it's not my problem" attitude. I'm 35, turning 36 in May and don't have time for this :grr:

I'm sure my AF hormones are making me extra moody but I'm just so mad at DH and our unhelpful, rude GP right now:cry:


----------



## macydarling

I keep thinking this is going to be a short cycle since my breasts began hurting 4 days ago and I only had one day of ewcm. So now in my head Im like, welllll if it is going to be a short cycle and my period is coming sooner than I can test sooner, right? Lol. Noooooo stop the madness. Im only cd 20!!


----------



## Puppy Power

Hi. I'd like to join your October testers thread. Am a bit confused over my ovulation date due to jet lag (usually do OPKs but with travel I didn't this time). Think I'll be testing around 7th/8th Oct (today am CD15). Fingers crossed for all!


----------



## KrissyB

Praying - Do you want me to move you up to testers then? FXed that the timing doesn't change for you

Welcome Puppy!


----------



## kitty1987

Hi 

I will be testing on 7th October:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie_x

kitty1987 - That cupcake in your avatar pic is making me want cake.... NOW! LOL

Hope everyone is doing ok - I've not been on here for a while, so I had more than a few pages of posts to catch up on.

I'm 6dpo today, AF due at the end of next week. I've been trying not to stress about any TTC stuff this cycle, however I did make sure we got plenty BD in around ovulation time. I may test 10dpo, but we'll see!


----------



## Praying4BB

KrissyB said:


> Praying - Do you want me to move you up to testers then? FXed that the timing doesn't change for you
> 
> Welcome Puppy!

Ahhh... no, I have no idea. Yesterday's excitement was probably premature. :dohh: My chart looks way too similar to last month's for me to be trusting the crosshairs again. Especially with the temp drop this morning. I'll just keep stalking for now :flower:


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> I keep thinking this is going to be a short cycle since my breasts began hurting 4 days ago and I only had one day of ewcm. So now in my head Im like, welllll if it is going to be a short cycle and my period is coming sooner than I can test sooner, right? Lol. Noooooo stop the madness. Im only cd 20!!

patience is a virtue..... good things happen for those who wait.... ummm

what other encouraging and persuading words can I use lol


----------



## alchemy

May I join? 14 DPO will be October 6th but I am sure I will be testing sooner as I am impatient.


----------



## AugustBride6

:hi: to all of the newbies! 

AFM...nothing fun to report. This weekend is so busy for us and of course its our fertile window. We have a high school football game, high school reunion, wedding, college visit with our oldest, a Colts game and it's DH's bday. DH and I plotted out or attack lastnight. Let's hope he does his job!:winkwink:

In other news....does anybody else watch Scandal??


----------



## Praying4BB

AugustBride6 said:


> :hi: to all of the newbies!
> 
> AFM...nothing fun to report. This weekend is so busy for us and of course its our fertile window. We have a high school football game, high school reunion, wedding, college visit with our oldest, a Colts game and it's DH's bday. DH and I plotted out or attack lastnight. Let's hope he does his job!:winkwink:
> 
> In other news....does anybody else watch Scandal??

OMG Scandal... yes!!! It starts again tonight, right? It's a show DH and I watch together, so I'd feel bad for watching without him... but not sure I have the restraint! Good luck finding some time this weekend :winkwink:


----------



## AugustBride6

Yep! It starts tonight. I can't wait. The ladies are coming over :wine:


----------



## Praying4BB

AugustBride6 said:


> Yep! It starts tonight. I can't wait. The ladies are coming over :wine:

How fun! Team Jake or Team Fitz?


----------



## AugustBride6

Praying4BB said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! It starts tonight. I can't wait. The ladies are coming over :wine:
> 
> How fun! Team Jake or Team Fitz?Click to expand...

Jake all the way! You?


----------



## Bug222

pos opk today!!!


----------



## Praying4BB

AugustBride6 said:


> Praying4BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! It starts tonight. I can't wait. The ladies are coming over :wine:
> 
> How fun! Team Jake or Team Fitz?Click to expand...
> 
> Jake all the way! You?Click to expand...

Yessss! I loved him on The Unit and was happily surprised when he joined the Scandal cast. :happydance: I think I'll indulge tonight and watch it again with DH next weekend :winkwink:


----------



## lucy1

Me :)


----------



## cdelmar

CD 5 over here, AF is gone! :haha: But, we watch scandal!!! I know the premiere starts 10/10 but not sure what is coming on today because i noticed it on my dvr :shrug: It is also a show DH and I watch together <3


----------



## macydarling

Hi to all the new friends :wave:

Bug~ Hooray! Get to it ;)

I dont watch Scandal but Ive heard good things! 

Anyone testing on my birthday? 10/8? I purposely made plans to go out for birthday drinks with my best girlfriends but Im secretly hoping I wont be able to :haha: Everything should be clear by then, one way or another! 

Only one more week til AF is due!


----------



## Ruz

Yayyyy positive opk today :) so happy :)


----------



## emma4g63

So took the test this morning and BFP in shock as it took 9 months with DD!! I just knew I was but didn't want to convince myself !! It's first month of TTC and with all the struggle Ttc DD I thought there was no chance !! Boobs have been Killin me and nausua on and off !! And just felt off - started feel dizzy to ! No idea when I ovulated as I didn't do tests this month as we wanted to ease in to TTC but hey Ho !! I swear I felt nausa from conception though as iv been feeling this Way for about 18 days and my cycles are normally like 37 days !!


----------



## AugustBride6

:happydance: Woo hoo!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome kitty, alchemy, and lucy 

Ruz and Bean - I think we're all (basically) tww buddies. I might be a day behind you at most!! Depending on how tonight and tomorrow goes. (knock on wood)

Emma - Holy cow! CONGRATS!! :dance::dance::baby:
Do you have any pics? Let me know when you'd like me to move you to the :bfp: list! Our first one!


----------



## macydarling

Brilliant, Emma! Congrats! What dpo are you?


----------



## emma4g63

Hey guys I'm on mobile site how do I upload a pic?? 
I'm still in shock myself I tested with a walgreens test as I'm currently on holiday In Orlando ! Not sure wen I ovulated as didn't test but my cycles are usually 37 days


----------



## macydarling

I think you have to click onto the desktop version to upload pics. Is AF late for you or did you get an early bfp?! So exciting!


----------



## emma4g63

macydarling said:


> I think you have to click onto the desktop version to upload pics. Is AF late for you or did you get an early bfp?! So exciting!

She was late she was due 3 days ago but my cycles can be a few days out so not sure really :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

wow congrats emma!


----------



## emma4g63

Here it is - too this morning with fmu :thumbup:
Going ti walmart soon to get a clear blue digital weeks one to do in the morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Bug222

nice test!! no questioning that!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Bug222 said:


> nice test!! no questioning that!!!

thanks bug !! I think I did about 15 with DD though until I believed it lol :dohh:


----------



## Bug222

hahaha- so only another 14 to go!


----------



## fleurdelis000

May I join you, lovely ladies. This is my 2nd cycle TTCing #2. DD was conceived from the first try 6 years ago, I then have been through a divorce and is now in the next relationship. Anyways, someone here earlier said that if #1 is easy, #2 will be hard and vice versa. I am afraid this is true :-( My SO had sperm analysis done and everything is perfect, so it is now on me. I know many things could have changed in 6 years, even though I am only 32 and had transvaginal US done which didn't show anything abnormal. Cycles are regular 28-30 days, opk turns positive on day 15, BBT rises on day 16-17. But I guess you never know...

Anyways, I am on dpo 3 today and am definitely in the cohort of October testers. I plan to start testing on 9 dpo which will be October 1. Good luck to all of us and lots of baby dust our ways!!!


----------



## n.miller

Not much to report. I'm cd 11. Opks have been neg so far, but I'm expecting the +opk to show on Saturday. If so, DH and I will BD sun, mon, and tues (cd 14-16). Then since it looks like i get my temp rise around cd 20, and I could be Oing late, we'll take time off and BD again on days 19-21. That way there's 2 days in between for DH's count to rebound after the 3 day marathon since his count is low. FX clomid is working for him, although they won't know till they test again in Nov.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome fleur - And try not to sound so down! Only TTC 2 cycles everything could easily still be ok and it's just luck of the draw! Even a perfectly timed, perfectly healthy cycle doesn't mean a :bfp: every time. FXed for you! :dust:


----------



## Baby.Love12

macydarling said:


> Hi to all the new friends :wave:
> 
> Bug~ Hooray! Get to it ;)
> 
> I dont watch Scandal but Ive heard good things!
> 
> Anyone testing on my birthday? 10/8? I purposely made plans to go out for birthday drinks with my best girlfriends but Im secretly hoping I wont be able to :haha: Everything should be clear by then, one way or another!
> 
> Only one more week til AF is due!

I am testing on the 8th. :happydance:


----------



## dove830

SW


----------



## Blondie_x

Today I'm 7dpo and not due af until the end of next week, which is why I woke up feeling very confused this morning - my temp dipped below the cover line. I just hope there isn't something wrong with my LP this month, this is what is worrying me right now. Hopefully tomorrow's temp will be right back up. I'm also thinking that maybe this is a good thing having such a huge dip at 7dpo as I've never had this before. If it goes right back up again tomorrow then I'll have my fingers crossed that this is my month. But our cycles do like to tease us don't they whether it's with temps or symptoms.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Ruz

Blondie_x said:


> Today I'm 7dpo and not due af until the end of next week, which is why I woke up feeling very confused this morning - my temp dipped below the cover line. I just hope there isn't something wrong with my LP this month, this is what is worrying me right now. Hopefully tomorrow's temp will be right back up. I'm also thinking that maybe this is a good thing having such a huge dip at 7dpo as I've never had this before. If it goes right back up again tomorrow then I'll have my fingers crossed that this is my month. But our cycles do like to tease us don't they whether it's with temps or symptoms.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

Hope your temp will rise tomorrow... I dont do my temp because I work mornings, evenings and nights so it wouldn't work for me. I had a super positive opk yesterday so I am really glad :) this is our 5 cycle ttc number two. It took 6 months 6 years a ago with our first.

So counting down the days to 10oct.... 

Hoping all of us will get our positives this month.


----------



## cdelmar

CD7 over here and waiting to O! Maybe I'll start opk testing sunday because although i Oed CD21 last cycle, I use to get positive on CB opk on CD10, so we'll see!


----------



## Baby.Love12

2 dpo today so im boring lol nothing to report.


----------



## KrissyB

Finally got my +OPK last night... so waiting to see if today or tomorrow will be O.... then waiting to see how bad the O symptoms will be on clomid. I've heard some pretty mixed reports, and I had a LOT of side effects up front, so I'm a little nervous. It'll all be worth it to see those double pink lines :bfp:


----------



## alchemy

I am only 4 DPO and am going crazy! I have filled up the weekend with a ton to do in hopes it will help time fly by faster. At least I am not sick anymore :)


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone, 

Can I join? I will be testing on Oct 1st at 12DPO. 

We've been trying for two year, and our RE recomended IVF, but we want to give the old way two more chances. 
I feel very optimistic about this cycle, bc I believe we timed it right. So here goes the first last try!!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## deductivemom

CD15 here and expecting O sometime soon. As I reported earlier, I am using a fertility microscope this month and only using OPKs sporadically because I don't want to waste a ton of them like I did the last time after my chemical. I've been getting full ferning for the last few days on my microscope so I know estrogen levels are high but maybe my LH surge is being cheeky - didn't get a positive OPK today but some chance I missed it yesterday. 

Got some really exciting CM this afternoon (the best I've seen since coming off birth control), so definitely planning to get down to BDing as soon as possible. I am hoping this means that the evening primrose oil I started taking this cycle is helping with CM production. FX. O could be anytime within the next week. Will alternate between twiddling thumbs and BD!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Leti - Best of luck to you :dust:



deductivemom said:


> Will alternate between twiddling thumbs and BD!

Throw in some POAS, adn you've really summed up TTC in a nutshell :haha:


----------



## sppmom

emma4g63 said:


> bug222 said:
> 
> 
> nice test!! No questioning that!!!
> 
> thanks bug !! I think i did about 15 with dd though until i believed it lol :dohh:Click to expand...

congrats!


----------



## sppmom

just to report..

Im on CD15 but no ewcm yet. I've testing with OPK a couple of day ago, but it's time to start religiously for the next few days.

im trying not to think about it too much so when I do O, the 2 week wait wont kill me. haha


----------



## macydarling

Cd 21~ how I currently feel:

:holly:


----------



## phoenix2712

Can I join please???
I'm 5dpo and looking into every little symptom I have right now.
Testing at 12dpo and it feels like ages away!!!!! 
TTC baby number 2. On cycle 2 atm.
Good luck to everyone ttc :)


----------



## echo

I totally understand the :holly:

I didn't o when I thought I did. I'm not sure. Dang body. Had a little spotting today, so maybe it was today. Boobs are a bit sore. Nipples have been for a week. :shrug: 

FX'd tww-ers and catch that :spermy: everybody! 

:coffee:


----------



## mrsz24

Cd 1 today, ladies! I had a 42 day cycle this time around, so it looks like I won't be testing til Nov :( hope everyone gets their bfps in oct!!!


----------



## Praying4BB

deductivemom said:


> Got some really exciting CM this afternoon

 :haha:

Can I just say how much I love this... only us. Seriously. 

Congrats on that, reminds me of that Mulan song, "Let's get down to business!"


----------



## Movinmama

5dpo... ugh my lower half feels sooo heavy and achy..


----------



## Ruz

mrsz24 said:


> Cd 1 today, ladies! I had a 42 day cycle this time around, so it looks like I won't be testing til Nov :( hope everyone gets their bfps in oct!!!

I'm so sorry to hear mrsz24 :( sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:


Hope you will get your bfp in november...


----------



## Blondie_x

After my huge temp dip yesterday, I was glad this morning to see that my temp shot right back up again


----------



## Ruz

I had a positive opk on the 25th we bd that night and last night.

Now I need some advice I am going to work now from 17-06 (night shift).
Should we bd now today before I go or just when I come home tomorrow morning.
Or is that too late since that will be the morning of 28th. 

I am so confused l know I am overthinking this.


----------



## jumpingo

Ruz said:


> I had a positive opk on the 25th we bd that night and last night.
> 
> Now I need some advice I am going to work now from 17-06 (night shift).
> Should we bd now today before I go or just when I come home tomorrow morning.
> Or is that too late since that will be the morning of 28th.
> 
> I am so confused l know I am overthinking this.

is both an option?:blush:


----------



## Ruz

jumpingo said:


> Ruz said:
> 
> 
> I had a positive opk on the 25th we bd that night and last night.
> 
> Now I need some advice I am going to work now from 17-06 (night shift).
> Should we bd now today before I go or just when I come home tomorrow morning.
> Or is that too late since that will be the morning of 28th.
> 
> I am so confused l know I am overthinking this.
> 
> is both an option?:blush:Click to expand...


Yes for sure :) both it is then :) thanks. 
:happydance:


----------



## drjo718

Ok ladies, who are my Clomid buddies? Depending on when (and if) I ovulate, I'll be testing sometime between the 23rd and 28th.


----------



## jumpingo

Ruz said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruz said:
> 
> 
> I had a positive opk on the 25th we bd that night and last night.
> 
> Now I need some advice I am going to work now from 17-06 (night shift).
> Should we bd now today before I go or just when I come home tomorrow morning.
> Or is that too late since that will be the morning of 28th.
> 
> I am so confused l know I am overthinking this.
> 
> is both an option?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes for sure :) both it is then :) thanks.
> :happydance:Click to expand...

i mean, can't hurt, right?:thumbup:

i was trying to do SMEP this month, so that would be 3 days in a row (starting the day you get your positive OPK), skip a day and then one more after that. so, i guess if you did that, it would be once more before going to work, taking tomorrow off, and then one last day just to cover all your bases. but i say if your partner is up for it, have at it!:haha:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Movin and mrsz!

Mrsz - stalkers are always more than welcome too, even if you're not an october tester. FXed for you in November :dust:

Blondie - Oooh!!! Hope it was an implanation dip! FXed!

Drjo - Clomid buddy over here :wave: What days are you taking it on and what dose? I hope you have more luck with it than I seem to be having. Didn't get a +OPK until the night of CD17 (and it was barely pos), and still haven't Oed yet (cd 19) - maybe today? :shrug:


----------



## kdmalk

Might as well add me. I believe the :witch: is going to get me any moment. sigh.


----------



## mrsz24

Thanks, ruz and Kristy! Hoping this thread sees a lot of bfps!


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> Didn't get a +OPK until the night of CD17 (and it was barely pos), and still haven't Oed yet (cd 19) - maybe today? :shrug:

i got a positive OPK on CD12 and 13 and then finally got a temp rise on CD16. was so confused when it was happening, but time-wise seems completely possible to ovulate on 14 or 15 and not get a temp rise until the day or two after?:shrug: hope you get a huge, unmistakeable HEY, YEAH, OVULATED OVER HERE! temp rise:thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Can I join, am on cd 2 so will start testing on 20th Oct! (If not before lol) 

First cycle temping so I will no doubt be bugging you all with questions so apologies in advance &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy, might as well add me to this thread. Temp is on a downward spiral so I fully expect AF to be right on time tomorrow. I'm not sure what the plan is for October yet but just add me in case. I'm thinking about taking the month off. :cry:


----------



## macydarling

Well, I gave in and used a $ store test today. Could have sworn there was a shadow or maybe just the antibody strip? Went for my run and when I got back there is now a faint line. It has been a couple of hours though so I am guessing evap. Although, yesterday's test didnt dry funky like this. Anyway, here it is if you want to look.
 



Attached Files:







20140927_121447-1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## macydarling

Last pee stick pic, promise. Here it is tweaked. Not really sure how to tweak, just fiddled with the contrast.
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-27 12.41.40.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Laschai

For those of you who don't know me (which I'd assume is most of you) I'm Leah. Hi! 
I have an IUD.
I'm hoping it did it's job. I want kids. Just not now.
However, I've been getting symptoms that maybe it didn't. I'm 10dpo.
I've had gas pain since 2dpo
Occasional headaches
Slight nausea past two days, no vomiting
Breasts are slightly tender, not much
No food aversions etc.
Yesterday I got a little brown discharge. Today it is light bleeding. I'm hoping this is my period but I'm guessing it may be implantation bleeding.
Here is my Kindara chart:

Thanks for any help!
Ignore my temps, they suck and my thermometer broke.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome kd and babylove!

Smiley - Booo sad to see you hear. I'm still hoping the :witch: stays away for you, but I'll add you if you'd like

Macy - It does look like it may be something, but it's hard to say since it was outside the time. Hopefully that gets nice and dark.

Las - do you know how long your LP usually are? When did you expect AF?


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Krissy. Im trying not to read too much into it since it was after the time limit but since I havent gotten any type of second line on them before Im a teensy bit hopeful. I dont think I would even mind an evap, better than the stark white slap in the face bfn imo :)


----------



## Laschai

no clue about fp, I was expecting period around the 1st of october, using 14 days past ovulation.


----------



## drjo718

Macy, I definitely see what you see, but the test is weird. Try again tomorrow?


----------



## drjo718

Krissy, is this your 1st clomid cycle? I haven't discussed details with my midwife yet since I just had bloodwork Friday to see if I needed an induced period, but I'm planning to start it Tuesday on cycle day 4. So that would put my ovulation window between the 9th and 14th if it works. My body does everything late lol, so I fully expect it to be CD 17 before I ovulate.


----------



## LillyFleur

Not sure what DPO I am but AF is 6 days away, i have creamy CM which I never usually get, yesterday when I wiped there was red blood - very weird! No sign of AF and no cramps.

Boobs starting to hurt now! Eeeek. Daren't get my hopes up!


----------



## jumpingo

macy, am on my phone, so not sure, but definitely test again in the morning and let us know!!! looks like the beginning of something:thumbup: fingers crossed that it is!!


----------



## macydarling

Thank you Jump!

Lilly my AF is due in about 6 days too! Cycle buddies!


----------



## Movinmama

Macy I see the second line too!
Lily- Sounds like IB!!! exciting! if it was you should get a positive in 3-4 days.


----------



## Movinmama

I tested today too because im insane 6dpo. BFN. BUt I just bought these dollar store tests that everyone talks about soo I wanted to try one..lol


----------



## macydarling

Movin~ my pics are of $ store tests! I just stocked up today and DH could not understand why I was buying so many...Im like why not, they are SO cheap! Ahh, they are addicting though :haha:


----------



## KatO79

So not much going on, am CD4 and AF is at an end as I'm getting scant brown spotting. 

Got some blood drawn yesterday for a hormone analysis as the clinic was so kind to refer me to a lab since my GP was being a total jerk and didn't want to help us :grr: 

Think DH and I will be taking this cycle as it comes with no planned BDing but I have been speculating on trying Preseed again as I have some left but that'd be a bit against our NTNP approach :blush: Don't know, I tried it many months ago for 2 cycles and didn't get any positive results but maybe I gave up too early:shrug: I've also been looking at Conceive Plus and wondering if I should try that instead as they claim it has nutrients that help nourish sperm and keep them alive longer plus helps with motility. 

I don't know, can't decide if we should give it another try with a fertility friendly lubricant in case my CM is killing too many :spermy: off :shrug:


----------



## n.miller

Macy -I see something, but not sure. FX for you. :hugs:


AFM - I survived a 2.5 hr baby shower. God that was hard. I love her and can't wait to meet baby Evan soon, but it was so hard. We started trying before them. She got preg on first try. Haven't cried yet because I spent the entire drive on the phone with DH. And since I was at a restaurant, I couldn't do my test like I normally do, so I just did it. +opk cd 13 just like last cycle. A lot of people say you can't trust OPKs with PCOS, but considering it's the exact same day, I'm thinking my lack of cysts and the fact that the meds seem to be working means I can, plus cm was watery yesterday. So BD marathon starts tomorrow. Hoping and praying for one of DH's :spermy: to find the egg. Just one!


----------



## Blooms4210

I'd love to join you ladies. I'm 7dpo, my chart looks screwy to me but I wouldn't say I'm out yet. We are ttc #3 and this is our first cycle. We have a DS 8/2005 and a DD 12/2011. I have been obsessing hard core this cycle. It's killing me! 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/34f04e


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Blooms!

drj - Yep, it was my first cycle... but I was ovulating before lol. Day 19 is the latest I've ever ovulated, but it is a very common day for me - so it's not like Clomid pushed me outside of my norm (yet), just doesn't seem to have done much good either :shrug: Time will tell if it helped where it really matters.


----------



## macydarling

Not seeing much on today's test so I am guessing that funky line yesterday was an evap. How rude! Beginning to feel out AGAIN. Still looks like there's a shadow in person but I dont see color so it must be antibody strip..
 



Attached Files:







20140928_075436-1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> Not seeing much on today's test so I am guessing that funky line yesterday was an evap. How rude! Beginning to feel out AGAIN. Still looks like there's a shadow in person but I dont see color so it must be antibody strip..

:hugs::hugs: it will be your turn soon.

AFM - temp drop this morning. I'm hoping it's an O drop. Can't wait to see DH today so we can attempt the seemingly impossible. And yay, ONCE comes on. Since I'm new to faith, DH bought me my first cross last night from Swarovski at our new outlet mall. I'm happy to wear it, and working on remembering to have faith. Oh and the best for my sanity - every month of BFN, I get really depressed and pessimistic that we won't ever have a baby. So DH sat down with me and decided that together we will purchase 1 baby item for our future baby ever time I see a neg to help encourage us and remind us that we will be parents.


----------



## jessiecat

Hi! I'd like to join! 1st cycle TTC. AF is due Oct 9! I'm 37. Hubby is 31. 
Ovulated sometime in the last few days? Hopefully?!! I haven't started charting my temperature or checking my CM (YET!). Good luck to us all!!


----------



## kdmalk

Well I had all but counted myself out after a BFN a few days ago. Took another this morning and it started to show up at 10 mins. This picture is at 2 hours because you can actually see it. Not sure if it is evap or BFP. The line is pink in person. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







test2hours.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 28









negative.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Movinmama

KD- Test tomorrow. what dpo are you??


----------



## Movinmama

So im feeling crazy today. Felt such heavy achy cramps.. now I feel a lot of lower back pain, which is normal for when AF id due but my af isn't due till oct 6. im 7dpo today I really should dtop taking tests... Its just DH and I dtd before ovulation so I thought I should have a bfp by now.. probably wrong about that. With my 1st I had a bfp at 8week pregnant. 2nd I didn't get a bfp till 5 days after AF was due. 3rd I got a bfp 9 days after we DTD. I wasn't checking my cycle then. SO im just feeling crazy today.
symptoms:
Nausea
back pain
bloat
sore breasts (havnt felt this since first baby because ive been nursing one bub after the other for 8 yrs)
SOOOO tired!!!!
got up to pee twice last night

soooo with all of that if im not pregnant... well then this is the worst pms ive ever had lol


----------



## Praying4BB

n.miller said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Not seeing much on today's test so I am guessing that funky line yesterday was an evap. How rude! Beginning to feel out AGAIN. Still looks like there's a shadow in person but I dont see color so it must be antibody strip..
> 
> AFM - temp drop this morning. I'm hoping it's an O drop. Can't wait to see DH today so we can attempt the seemingly impossible. And yay, ONCE comes on. Since I'm new to faith, DH bought me my first cross last night from Swarovski at our new outlet mall. I'm happy to wear it, and working on remembering to have faith. Oh and the best for my sanity - every month of BFN, I get really depressed and pessimistic that we won't ever have a baby. So DH sat down with me and decided that together we will purchase 1 baby item for our future baby ever time I see a neg to help encourage us and remind us that we will be parents.Click to expand...

:thumbup: I think that's a great idea!


----------



## kdmalk

Movinmama said:


> KD- Test tomorrow. what dpo are you??

13dpo today, which is why I think it can't possibly be so faint.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies..... I hope every one is well? :0):flower:

I was wondering if any one knows if temping works when you are breast feeding? My baby is 11 months old and I'm still breast feeding him at the moment as he has a cows milk allergy. He only feeds first thing in the morning and last thing at night and I am blessed that he sleeps through the night (usually!). My periods returned when he was six months old but I'm just not sure if I am ovulating or not, from my cm. I am using the clear blue fertilty monitor too and it has shown high every day from cd6 and still is at cd14 (I know it can be inaccurate when bf). My cycles are fairly regular at 26 days, and I think I used to ovulate around cd11, but not really sure where I am at, at the moment so any advice appreciated! As still feel like I don't know that much about it all :haha:


----------



## Court28

Can I join? 2dpo today on my second cycle ttc #2. Not going to look into any symptoms this time so that I don't get too excited. Planning on testing at 10dpo :)


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome jessie and court

And Happy Birthday to your son, Court - He looks adorable

AFM - Temp rise today :happydance: So even if my progesterone levels on my blood work suck, it could just be bad timing and maybe I still have some hope for this month.


----------



## n.miller

Slightly concerned about our current BD marathon as I'm house sitting for my parents. Meaning DH and I are 45 min away. Today was a weekend but the next two days will be working around work and driving, and pets that need walking.


----------



## kdmalk

Take me off the list. I thought I was out with a bfn at 11dpo. Apparently I wasn't out yet! :)

:bfp: this morning! In real words for hubby to read! I received a groggy high-five. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







yayyy.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AugustBride6

woohoo! Congrats kdmalk:happydance:


----------



## Bug222

Congrats kdmalk!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats kdmalk!


----------



## KrissyB

Wow!! Congrats Kd!


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats kd 

I'm 10dpo today - af due Friday or Saturday x


----------



## sppmom

kdmalk said:


> Take me off the list. I thought I was out with a bfn at 11dpo. Apparently I wasn't out yet! :)
> 
> :bfp: this morning! In real words for hubby to read! I received a groggy high-five. :happydance:

AWWW CONGRATS!! such good news :)


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats kd! Awesome news :happydance:


----------



## Ruz

Congrats what dpo are you? Hope it is a very sticky bean for you :)


----------



## sppmom

you ladies have been chatty this weekend lol..:tease:

So Im not sure if Im going to be able to test this month at the rate Im going. it's CD 18 for me, and my last cycle was about 39 days, and O on CD26, 

so hopefully, my O day would be soon, and I can make it to test at the end of the month :)

baby dust to all!!!:dust:


----------



## n.miller

Congrats kd!


----------



## Leti

Congrats again KD,

I can't wait until Wednesday to test!!! I caved on the weekend and got 1 evap and 1 BFN, Hate those evaps..... they play with my emotions :wacko:

I'm going to try to wait for Wednesday when I'm going to be 12dpo to test again. 

The reason I tested was because I was feeling sore boobs, especially the left one and I saw veins I never saw before. I also had some light indigestion and nausea when I have my coffee in the morning. But all that is gone now. Except for a little nausea.

Oh well!


----------



## macydarling

Congrats KD!

I got a very clear bfn this morning. Not going to lie, Im feeling very discouraged. I know we didnt really "try" this month but I still cant believe this is taking so long! After getting such a quick bfp with the m/c I was not expecting to find myself 10 mos in and still getting bfns :cry:

Ive had a headache since last night which Im guessing is pms.


----------



## Leti

macydarling said:


> Congrats KD!
> 
> I got a very clear bfn this morning. Not going to lie, Im feeling very discouraged. I know we didnt really "try" this month but I still cant believe this is taking so long! After getting such a quick bfp with the m/c I was not expecting to find myself 10 mos in and still getting bfns :cry:
> 
> Ive had a headache since last night which Im guessing is pms.

macydarling, don't get discouraged :hugs:,

I had two m/c and i find hope in the fact that at least we were able to conceive. We just have to keep trying and we will get our sticky one :)


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Leti. :hugs: I guess I worry something is "wrong" since last time we tried it happened the first cycle. Then we took the 2 yr break after the m/c...and Im worrying something has changed now... :shrug: nothing I can do but keep waiting!


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Congrats KD!
> 
> I got a very clear bfn this morning. Not going to lie, Im feeling very discouraged. I know we didnt really "try" this month but I still cant believe this is taking so long! After getting such a quick bfp with the m/c I was not expecting to find myself 10 mos in and still getting bfns :cry:
> 
> Ive had a headache since last night which Im guessing is pms.

Macy... 
I always say this... But I strong believe that when the time comes, things will happen

Some people are SUPER fortunate (and fertile), and yes, i'll be honest, I'm a little jelly of them. but at the same time, everything happens for a reason, and all we can do is patiently wait, and enjoy the things we have now, as opposed be sad of the things we don't have. :)

and that's my attempt to be philosophical and zen-like.


----------



## bubb1es

Testing 10/7 :) Round 3 of Clomid.


----------



## n.miller

Macy - :hugs: You are not alone! I'm running on "discouraged" 99% of the time at this point. It hurts and it's hard. And most of the time, it feels likes you're alone because in today's society everyone shows the good in life. No one tells the bad. Facebook, twitter, etc are filled with everyone's happy announcements. It seems like every day, someone else is preg, or celebrating a birth, or even the 1st birthday. But the truth is, 90% of them don't tell the truth. They don't say how long they tried, or how hard the journey was. I finally got tired of suffering alone and posted about my PCOS on facebook and was astonished as to how many friends/acquaintences had the same thing, tried for 1+ yrs, had to go through IVF to get their little ones. I finally spoke up at church, and the same thing happened. Basically what I'm saying as loudly as I can - You are not alone! 

Some people are blessed to have a little one, or multiple little ones. Some of us have to endure the struggle. And feeling like something is wrong, or you're broken in someway, is very common. I do believe, as hard as I can (and sometimes I have to remind myself of this) that if you have the desire to be a "mommy", it will happen, just maybe not in the way or at the time that you always imagined it.

It's ok to feel discouraged, to be jealous and upset. But don't give up. You can and will get to be a mom. We all will.


----------



## sppmom

n.miller said:


> Macy - :hugs: You are not alone! I'm running on "discouraged" 99% of the time at this point. It hurts and it's hard. And most of the time, it feels likes you're alone because in today's society everyone shows the good in life. No one tells the bad. Facebook, twitter, etc are filled with everyone's happy announcements. It seems like every day, someone else is preg, or celebrating a birth, or even the 1st birthday. But the truth is, 90% of them don't tell the truth. They don't say how long they tried, or how hard the journey was. I finally got tired of suffering alone and posted about my PCOS on facebook and was astonished as to how many friends/acquaintences had the same thing, tried for 1+ yrs, had to go through IVF to get their little ones. I finally spoke up at church, and the same thing happened. Basically what I'm saying as loudly as I can - You are not alone!
> 
> Some people are blessed to have a little one, or multiple little ones. Some of us have to endure the struggle. And feeling like something is wrong, or you're broken in someway, is very common. I do believe, as hard as I can (and sometimes I have to remind myself of this) that if you have the desire to be a "mommy", it will happen, just maybe not in the way or at the time that you always imagined it.
> 
> It's ok to feel discouraged, to be jealous and upset. But don't give up. You can and will get to be a mom. We all will.

That is what I'm talking about... N.Miller you say it best.

If I can crawl out of the monitor, I would give you this huge hug..

wait. That's kinda freaky.. almost like the horror movie, "The Ring"

either way, I just wanna hug you.. thanks for those encouraging words :)


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Thanks Leti. :hugs: I guess I worry something is "wrong" since last time we tried it happened the first cycle. Then we took the 2 yr break after the m/c...and Im worrying something has changed now... :shrug: nothing I can do but keep waiting!

macy, I'm pretty much as frustrated with the whole TTCing as you are:nope: I've also been thinking that after 1 year (yikes, I've hit the 1 year mark:argh:), maybe something is also wrong with me. I've tried feeling like such a failure when AF showed up, like I can't do anything right. But even if something is wrong, it's not like you can help it, it's out of your control. Maybe I missed it but have you gone to your GP to get your hormones checked? Maybe if you get tested, it'll give you some peace of mind. I've gotten my referral and the clinic sent me to get my hormones checked and at the first metting on the 5th of November, they'll be using ultrasound to check my uterus and ovaries (they'll Refer me to get an HSG afterwards).

But yeah, it really stinks to hear pregnancy announcements and see women with their baby bumps or walking with strollers. I get wondering when it'll be your turn. There's nothing more frustrating seeing everyone having what you want. Especially people who don't seem to appreciate their baby. I get mad every time I see a father or mother pushing their stroller along either busily talking to someone on their phone or pushing it along without any sort of contact to their child, like they could just as well be pushing a grocery cart:growlmad:

I hope we both soon see our :bfp:s :dust:


----------



## macydarling

Wow...thank you ladies. You mean so much to me. :cry: I couldnt do this month after month without your support. I wish I could :hug: all of you irl.

I think my "bad ttc day" ( you know...the days where you are just SO over all of this...) was set off by something my boss said. We somehow got talking about my miscarriage and she says, "I've never had a m/c before, thank God, but I HAVE had an abortion." Im sure she didnt mean anything by it but the comparison of my miscarriage to an abortion really rubbed me the wrong way. Then she started saying how she wants to have another baby because she doesnt "like" kids, she only likes them when they are babies but she would only want to have another one if she can for sure have a girl (she has two boys that I nanny already). And then proceeds to show me her new book that will guarantee her a little girl (Shettles method). I know I can be sensitive about these things but...I was biting my tongue so hard the entire time Im surprised it didnt fall off...


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Wow...thank you ladies. You mean so much to me. :cry: I couldnt do this month after month without your support. I wish I could :hug: all of you irl.
> 
> I think my "bad ttc day" ( you know...the days where you are just SO over all of this...) was set off by something my boss said. We somehow got talking about my miscarriage and she says, "I've never had a m/c before, thank God, but I HAVE had an abortion." Im sure she didnt mean anything by it but the comparison of my miscarriage to an abortion really rubbed me the wrong way. Then she started saying how she wants to have another baby because she doesnt "like" kids, she only likes them when they are babies but she would only want to have another one if she can for sure have a girl (she has two boys that I nanny already). And then proceeds to show me her new book that will guarantee her a little girl (Shettles method). I know I can be sensitive about these things but...I was biting my tongue so hard the entire time Im surprised it didnt fall off...

someone needs a @#(@ slap.. that is all.

P.S: im sorry if Im a little abrupt and borderline crude...


----------



## macydarling

I totally agree Spp!


----------



## sppmom

ahhh im trying to add change my signature, and its not happening


----------



## Leti

sppmom said:


> ahhh im trying to add change my signature, and its not happening

Sppmom try the *PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code* from the Forum signatures group


----------



## sppmom

testing?!?


----------



## sppmom

thanks Leti!



Leti said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> ahhh im trying to add change my signature, and its not happening
> 
> Sppmom try the *PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code* from the Forum signatures groupClick to expand...


----------



## macydarling

Sweet siggy SPP!!!!


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Sweet siggy SPP!!!!

thank you!
I wanted to do a siggy awhile.. but couldn't be bothered.. as you can see, work is slow today haha


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Wow...thank you ladies. You mean so much to me. :cry: I couldnt do this month after month without your support. I wish I could :hug: all of you irl.
> 
> I think my "bad ttc day" ( you know...the days where you are just SO over all of this...) was set off by something my boss said. We somehow got talking about my miscarriage and she says, "I've never had a m/c before, thank God, but I HAVE had an abortion." Im sure she didnt mean anything by it but the comparison of my miscarriage to an abortion really rubbed me the wrong way. Then she started saying how she wants to have another baby because she doesnt "like" kids, she only likes them when they are babies but she would only want to have another one if she can for sure have a girl (she has two boys that I nanny already). And then proceeds to show me her new book that will guarantee her a little girl (Shettles method). I know I can be sensitive about these things but...I was biting my tongue so hard the entire time Im surprised it didnt fall off...

Wow I hate people like that:growlmad: How insensitive of her to compare your m/c to her abortion, something she chose to do:dohh: I remember reading on a Danish site about a woman who was having fertility issues and works as a hairdresser. She mentioned one of her clients was pregnant, apparently with a girl. But the client was upset with being pregnant with a girl so she was coloring her hair, drinking and a lot of other no-no things because she didn't care what happened to the baby because it was a girl:wacko:

It's amazing how awful people can sometimes be the ones who have the easiest time conceiving while loving women out there who'd love the child no matter the gender have huge problems conceiving:nope: I've just come to the conclusion that life is often unfair:dohh:


----------



## sppmom

gahhhhhh... grrrrr..

on a lesser extreme, when I was preggo with my #1, I made sure I ate all the right stuff, no preserves, sushi, etc. People made fun of me, but I aint taking any chances. My hubby's friends wife was like that too... and now she's preggo with #2, she keeps rubbing it to my face..

when we went out, she was drinking light beer, eating tartare and having sashimi (plain raw fish) and then at unpasturized cheese.

I ask her why she did she change this time around, and she said, BB#1 was fine, as will #2.. there is NO WAY I will deprive myself this time. I carry the baby to term, and I shouldn't punish myself again, because its going to be ok. Nothing will go bad, why are you so paranoid?

and maybe Im just a freak.. but my body (for those 10 months) is devoted to my unborn child. if the doc say no no, then its no no for 10 months.

ladies, don't worry about those people... for the sake of their children, I hope they becoming more loving parents..

all we can do is take care of ourselves and prepare :)


----------



## n.miller

Macy - your boss is a grade A certified idiot!

Kat - totally agree. One of my younger friends watches 16 and preg. After a year of trying, that show makes me sick (well more so now than it did before we started TTC)

AFM - DH is coming to my parents place tonight so we can continue to try. I hate BDing there, but I will do anything at this point. Oh and if I O today to tomorrow, there's a chance at a sept conception, otherwise it's October, and the Chinese calendar predicts girl for both conception months. :happydance: I'd love either gender, but my heart really yearns for a little girl


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh. I just have had one of those days. ](*,)
Switching OBs right when I started Clomid has been a rough transition... including being told that I don't need blood work at all if I have a +OPK to confirm ovulation(??). Which seems very different to every other conversation I've ever had with a doctor, but the lab wouldn't do the draw today... :shrug:

But I am seeing my OB on Friday and I'll get some more details, and I've already lined up my ducks for next cycle with an RE appointment set for Monday :) I'll probably do some ICs over the weekend if I haven't started spotting. I should be able to squeeze in two shots for POASing in October! LOL :happydance:


And welcome bubb1es :wave:


----------



## macydarling

Krissy, so sorry you had a crap day today. :hug: But that is great that you get two tries in October! My birthday month, so Im pretty fond of it :)

Spp & Kat~ wow, your stories make me not wanna live in this world anymore. Lol! I hate people!

In other news, anyone have any headache remedies? I have had this headache since yesterday evening and it only seems to be getting worse! It is just throbbing and I took a tylenol (didnt help at all) but Im hesitant to try anything else in the tww. I guess I still have a tint shred of hope despite the bfn til af shows...probably shouldnt even worry about it because I know she's on her way...


----------



## drjo718

Krissy--I just spoke with one of my midwives for the clomid script today. She told me they'll draw progesterone levels on day 21. I would think they'd have to do labs or an ultrasound to verify ovulation since the strips just detect LH surge and don't confirm ovulation for sure happened. I'm starting tomorrow!


----------



## KrissyB

Good Luck Drj - I hope it works wonders for you :dust: :dust: Which cycle days are you taking it and at what dose (sorry if I asked that already and missed your answer). Yeah, I have no idea why the crazy on-call doc said no blood... Luckily I have an appt on Friday with a better doc and that will actually be 6 days after I ovulated, so I could still do the blood work if she thinks better of it.


----------



## Buffyx

Hi guys. Wondering if I could join? I'm hoping to test on Oct 12 if AF doesn't show up :witch:


----------



## drjo718

KrissyB said:


> Good Luck Drj - I hope it works wonders for you :dust: :dust: Which cycle days are you taking it and at what dose (sorry if I asked that already and missed your answer). Yeah, I have no idea why the crazy on-call doc said no blood... Luckily I have an appt on Friday with a better doc and that will actually be 6 days after I ovulated, so I could still do the blood work if she thinks better of it.

I'm starting on 50mg CD 4-8. Assuming the pharmacy actually has it tomorrow. Waited for them to finish filling the script for 20 minutes today, just for them to finally tell me they don't have any. Grr...


----------



## hunni12

Just stopping by...i hope all is well :)


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

Can I join? I'm currently 6dpo and my period is due October 5th.


----------



## AugustBride6

I think I'm officially in the TWW. CD17...slight temp increase this morning from yesterday(.20), though not as much as normal. Maybe tomorrow will be higher? We only missed one day during our fertile period :happydance:
I hope this TWW flies by. I will be nice and busy prepping and packing for Disney! This momma is ready for a vacay! 10 days and counting!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Buffy and Waiting!

Drjo - FXed the script comes in! Just to give you a heads up, around the 2nd-3rd day of the pills I started getting a lot of symptoms, but they only lasted a few days then subsided a lot.

Hunni!! How are you doing? How is your ntnp going?

And congrats on the TWW August! Hope the temps keep going up for you. So exciting about Disney! I was there earlier this year :)


----------



## Blondie_x

Hope everyone else is doing well.

My temp had an increase today, which may just be a fluke. I'll see if it stays up when I take my temp tomorrow. AF due Friday or Saturday.

I've attached a pic of my chart so far. I had a huge temp dip on 7dpo below the coverline, which is strange for me. Fingers crossed!

I'm 11dpo today. Anyone else 11dpo?
 



Attached Files:







CYCLE 3.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jumpingo

Blondie_x said:


> I'm 11dpo today. Anyone else 11dpo?

close! i'm 12dpo with AF due tomorrow or thursday:flower:

let's hope all the temperatures stay up niiiiice and high:thumbup:


----------



## echo

I'm itching to poas. I'm only 5dpo. lol 


But those IC's are calling me from under the bathroom cabinet...
It's just going to be bfn. I know this. Don't do it.

How is the tww treating you? My :holly: hurt. A LOT. And I could sleep for days. And eat everything in the house.


----------



## Blondie_x

Jumpingo - are you feeling confident about this cycle? I have my fingers crossed for you and all of the other ladies in this thread! I feel more relaxed this cycle, but kind of just expecting af to show (but hopefully not), but i'll find out soon enough.


----------



## KrissyB

Blondie and Jump - Getting to the exciting part!!! When do you think you'll :test:?


----------



## Blondie_x

KrissyB I don't think I mentioned on here, but I tested with one of my cheapy tests yesterday at 10dpo with fmu but got a bfn. Hopefully it was just too early. If my temp doesn't decrease tomorrow then I'll do another test.


----------



## jumpingo

Blondie_x said:


> Jumpingo - are you feeling confident about this cycle? I have my fingers crossed for you and all of the other ladies in this thread! I feel more relaxed this cycle, but kind of just expecting af to show (but hopefully not), but i'll find out soon enough.

i was, but slowly becoming less and less:nope:



KrissyB said:


> Blondie and Jump - Getting to the exciting part!!! When do you think you'll :test:?

haha...like i haven't yet?:rofl:
8dpo: bfn
9dpo: bfn
10dpo: somehow resisted poas:haha:
11dpo: bfn
12dpo: bfn

so, yeah...:sad1:

am trying to stay hopeful though:flow:


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd check in after being absent from the forum for a bit. I have no idea (again) how many DPO I am because of course every morning around ovulation was met with one reason to discard my temp or another (ranging from a mosquito attack to a cold night), grrrrrr! 

I'm experiencing AF like symptoms... but they are early and they are more extreme than they usually are. My AF symptoms are weird and specific, notably chin/jaw nerve pain and tailbone pain. So picture me jumping up from my chair because hey, my butt hurts too much, LOL. Gahhhh #SoBlessed

I'm hoping it's a good sign, but at the same time my periods have been so weird lately, I wouldn't be surprised if AF decided to come early this time around...


----------



## sppmom

Good morning everyone!

Another uneventful day for me. CD19, still no CM, or signs of ovulation. BLAH.


----------



## KrissyB

Jump and Blondie - Sorry abt the BFNs so far.... but you're not out until the :witch: shows! So FXed extra tight that she stays far away from both of you :dust:


----------



## Blondie_x

KrissyB said:


> Jump and Blondie - Sorry abt the BFNs so far.... but you're not out until the :witch: shows! So FXed extra tight that she stays far away from both of you :dust:

Thanks KrissyB, I'm hoping it was just too early.


----------



## KatieSweet

Blondie_x said:


> Thanks KrissyB, I'm hoping it was just too early.

10DPO is still pretty early... I implanted at 10DPO when I was first pregnant this year and got my BFP 14DPO. FX for you and anyone else testing atm that you'll get your BFP's!! :dust:


----------



## Leti

I'm feeling really sad, I tested this morning, bfn, when I checked it later on I saw a very faint line, i was happy for like 15 min, then I went and look at it again and there was nothing :nope: , not even a shadow. :cry::cry::cry:

This is too hard!


----------



## alchemy

I am now 8 DPO and going insane. I want to test as I have had two co-workers over the past two days look at me and tell me I just seemed different. They had no idea why, I just was. I remember saying that to a friend a year ago and it turned out she was pregnant!


----------



## DandJ

My cycle is so out of whack this time, unusually so. Ugh. CD29 and still no sign of O. I did take an OPK this morning to see what is going on, came back positive so we shall see. I'm ready to have AF or get a BFP. So over this cycle. >[


----------



## macydarling

Well...I think Im out. Light brown spotting when I wipe :( Boo.


----------



## jumpingo

temp dropped to a number below what i think is my coverline, but entering the number made FF completely get rid of my cross hairs:huh: am so confused.

it's CD28 and i got a big drop EXACTLY like on CD29 the last 2 months. on the day AF showed, it dropped in the morning, AF was here by late morning. 

time will tell:coffee: sigh.


----------



## n.miller

Macy - :hugs: not out till full flow. 

Jump - praying for you.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Macy - :hugs: not out till full flow.
> 
> Jump - praying for you.

aw, thanks. it's 1pm and no AF.

the next 2 days are going to be so long aren't they:wacko::dohh:


----------



## bluefish1980

Hoping this isn't another strange cycle for me. I normally ovulate CD23 ish. Last cycle it was CD13. Today is CD10 and I've have a temp rise to normal post ovulation range. Hope this isn't the big O as not prepared. We did BD on Monday pm but used normal lube (TMI) as I thought it was too early. I've not been using OPKs this month - really wish I had been though so I would know either way. Now I guess I'll just have to see what the next few days temps come up with.....


----------



## bluefish1980

I took this just now. It's not positive, but it's not far off! Either I've just missed the surge or its not too far off........
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bluefish1980

Here's another pic - it won't seem to let me upload two at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsLux

I'm out :( AF showed up 4 days early which makes me think maybe I judged O day wrong :/ I was kind of hoping my sore boobs where a good sign. Anyone had a implantation bleed around this date? So like 10D PO?


----------



## KatieSweet

MrsLux said:


> I'm out :( AF showed up 4 days early which makes me think maybe I judged O day wrong :/ I was kind of hoping my sore boobs where a good sign. Anyone had a implantation bleed around this date? So like 10D PO?

I had implantation bleeding at 10DPO when I was first pregnant.. it was brown discharge for the most part, on and off, lasting for about 3 days. So the difference for me was that there wasn't real flow, so no ongoing typical red bleeding. Symptom wise I had no AF symptoms and had to pee a lot. But everyone's different... do you have actual flow already?


----------



## drjo718

Took the first dose of clomid last night. Hoping I don't have too many side effects. Curious to know if this will be the trick to make me ovulate!


----------



## MrsLux

Unfortunately it's full on AF :(


----------



## KatieSweet

MrsLux said:


> Unfortunately it's full on AF :(

Aww sorry to hear that! Hopefully next cycle you'll have your BFP!! FX :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Jump - Oooh - FXed crossed for you :dust:

Blue - I'm not sure... I get a lot of OPKs like that well before they actually go positive. And I know my temps have been a lot more unreliable this month as the seasons change and the house temperature is a lot more variable. Hope it's not O yet, so you can time BD better.

Lux - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

AFM - 4 dpo and had a nice increase in temps...... but a terrible night's sleep so it's hard to say if it's reliable lol.


----------



## Leti

BFN this morning, no symptoms. :( and catching a cold, I tough I will have been happy when October started....


----------



## AugustBride6

I got to play with a chunky 6 month old and a itty bitty 2 week old yesterday. They were so stinkin cute! I hope they gave me some good baby making vibes :baby:


----------



## sppmom

MrsLux said:


> Unfortunately it's full on AF :(

Awww crappy..


----------



## lolawnek

Hi everyone! I was due for AF yesterday but the witch has yet to show up. I had tested Saturday and gotten a bfn so I counted myself out based on what I thought was my O date but that is only from CM so it could have been too early. Will test either tonight or tomorrow morning if no AF still.

Since I'm late do I need to use FMU with a FRER or will it be just as accurate if I test tonight?


----------



## Baby.Love12

It should be accurate at any time now good luck


----------



## KrissyB

Lola - it won't be AS accurate, FMU will always be more concentrated - regardless if you're 6 dpo or 16 dpo. But certainly they later you are, the more likely you are to get a :bfp: regardless of the concentration. 
LOL long story short - I have no self-restraint and would test tonight if I was you.... but if it's a BFN, don't count yourself out until/unless the :witch: shows!


----------



## sppmom

KrissyB said:


> Lola - it won't be AS accurate, FMU will always be more concentrated - regardless if you're 6 dpo or 16 dpo. But certainly they later you are, the more likely you are to get a :bfp: regardless of the concentration.
> LOL long story short - I have no self-restraint and would test tonight if I was you.... but if it's a BFN, don't count yourself out until/unless the :witch: shows!

AGREE!... you wont know until A) you test it, and/or B) the witch shows up

GOOOOOD LUCK! and keep us posted


----------



## sppmom

sooo I have a question...

whats more accurate? CM? or OPK?

should I start testing OPK when I see signs of CM?

Last time with #1, I just POAS for a continuous month... but now Im thinking, did I really need to do that? lol


----------



## lolawnek

Thanks for the quick replies! Think I will test tonight !


----------



## MamaBunny2

Boo! I'm testing October 4th if the scary :witch: doesn't show!


----------



## KatieSweet

Around 8DPO today. So tiiiiiiiiiired. :sleep:


----------



## n.miller

3 day BD marathon failed. My students took 1 hr longer in lab than they were supposed to. Seriously it was bad. And DH and I were both exhausted. So 2 days of BD in (twice on Sunday. :blush:). Temp hasn't risen yet, so We're thinking of BD again Thurs, Fri, Sat after a 2 day break to allow the :spermy: to recuperate.


----------



## KrissyB

I don't know why but I'm starting to feel that foolishly optimistic feeling again. I wonder if it's a hormonal thing or if I'm just a glutton for punishment :haha:

spp - I think it's a little bit of both. I'd say OPKs are more important than CM, but CM can help you determine when to start using OPKs. If you're not sure of your own cycles timing yet, I think you can wait until you start getting water CM then start the OPKs. (I don't rely much on CM and only check externally, so it's hard for me to say definitively)


----------



## Leti

Do you guys think this is an evap? It showed after the indicated time...
 



Attached Files:







1412185283949.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KatieSweet

Leti said:


> Do you guys think this is an evap? It showed after the indicated time...

Yeah, that looks like an evap to me... you can see indentation lines. A faint BFP would've had some color. 
How many DPO are you?


----------



## KatieSweet

KrissyB said:


> I don't know why but I'm starting to feel that foolishly optimistic feeling again. I wonder if it's a hormonal thing or if I'm just a glutton for punishment :haha:

I have to admit I'm a bit hopeful this cycle too. 
Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Leti

KatieSweet said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this is an evap? It showed after the indicated time...
> 
> Yeah, that looks like an evap to me... you can see indentation lines. A faint BFP would've had some color.
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

11 dpo. :(


----------



## KatieSweet

Leti said:


> 11 dpo. :(

That's still early! Some women don't even implant until 11DPO. 
As long as the witch isn't here, you're not out just yet! FX! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm 10/11DPO (not 100% sure since I'm not temping this cycle) and to be honest seeing all the POAS action on BnB lately is making me super tempted to give in and :test: but I'm so afraid it's too early and don't want another disappointment of a :bfn: staring back at me :nope:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Leti said:


> KatieSweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this is an evap? It showed after the indicated time...
> 
> Yeah, that looks like an evap to me... you can see indentation lines. A faint BFP would've had some color.
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo. :(Click to expand...

Leti I'm right with you! I'm trying to hold off until the weekend since that's when I'm expecting :witch:


----------



## Leti

MamaBunny2 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieSweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this is an evap? It showed after the indicated time...
> 
> Yeah, that looks like an evap to me... you can see indentation lines. A faint BFP would've had some color.
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Leti I'm right with you! I'm trying to hold off until the weekend since that's when I'm expecting :witch:Click to expand...

You have a lot of will power, I'm weak :nope:


----------



## Movinmama

: ( BFN I I think today.. 10 dpo. I know its early but Im a doula and just attended another birth last night... so wonderful. major baby fever


----------



## Movinmama

just took a pic of my maybe evap maybe bfp maybe nothing and im crazy.. well in the pic I cant see anything... so frusterating


----------



## DandJ

Leti; That is an evap. I used the same $tree brand last cycle and got the same thing. Disappointing...


----------



## jessthemess

I'm innnn!

This is my second two week wait in two years and I can't concentrate on anything else! I havent ovulated since December 2012! I'm trying not to be too excited in the off chance my temps or OPK were wrong. You never know! 

But if they were right then Im 4dpo and waiting to test until October 16th. Fingers crossed!

Now Im going back to read some of the previous posts :)


----------



## AugustBride6

:hi: Jess and Welcome!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Leti said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieSweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this is an evap? It showed after the indicated time...
> 
> Yeah, that looks like an evap to me... you can see indentation lines. A faint BFP would've had some color.
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Leti I'm right with you! I'm trying to hold off until the weekend since that's when I'm expecting :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> You have a lot of will power, I'm weak :nope:Click to expand...

Let me tell ya, the first month or so TTC, I was a POAS crazy woman :wacko: I used FRER tests then got some Clearblue tests. I used a Clearblue test one morning before my partner left for work and got two lines, one in each indicator area. I was ecstatic! :happydance: I got in the shower with him to break the great news, I was shaking. We told his mom immediately, then later his dad and his brother and sister as well. We were on :cloud9: that entire day! Later that eve I took another test with him there and the second line appeared, YAY! That night, I was still in total shock and excitement so I grabbed the box to rejoice some more and then it hit me... the second indicator area gets a PLUS in it for a :bfp: and not a single line like mine was. Both tests were :bfn: I was devastated. :cry::cry::cry: I bawled my eyes out!!! Since then, I've become very scared of the HPT :nope: It's like a big slap in the face every time I see that :bfn:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Mama - :hugs: that is a terrible story abt the BFN. Fxed you get to see those double lines (or plus sign) really soon :dust:

Welcome Jess - I'm 4 dpo too :happydance: But I have short LPs, so if I make it to Monday, I'm testing then lol (no will power :haha:)


----------



## AugustBride6

Krissy...you are cracking me up today. You are just dying to POAS:haha: Love it!


----------



## dove830

Can you take me off the stalkers list and add me to the testers?? CD4 today....:coffee::sleep:


----------



## jessthemess

Thank you!!

I read back to page 20 before I gave up, this is a good group!!!

I hate seeing BFNs so I plan to wait till I am seriously late to test haha but I am the same as you Krissy, not much willpower! Is anyone else trying to hold off on testing?


----------



## MaybBaby

Sorry about the absence ladies, it's been a mental few weeks for me eek! - well im approx 3 DPO, and im virtually having zero symptoms (as Iwould kinda expect) compared to last month when I though I had every symptom under the bleeding sun! - I'm feeling very drained (I think this is mostly due to work though) and very angry with the world :haha: today ive had some random stabbing pains in either breast, not at the same time though it seemed to be one after another. Im suffering with feeling excessively 'wet' when im walking about, its pretty uncomfortable and still seeing extremely strong EWCM (some part of me says this may be OH's contributions though :haha:) we haven't BD'd much this month only 3 times, I did ask if we could 'step up the game' but he's poorly (although most times he suffers man flu :coffee:) so he's not up to it :/

My only weird symptom I've just had is, I've gone to munch on some crisps and spotted noodles in the cupboard, I LOVE noodles to snack on, so I said to OH im going to make some...as I pour the water on I seemed to regret my decision instantly...then took a bite and I felt the need to vomit (didn't do so though) the stink of them is lingering in the house and my stomach won't settle. Pretty random! but im not getting my hopes up. I already said to OH I don't think this will be our month but fingers crossed we all get pumpkin spiced bumpies eh?

:dust:
x


----------



## KatieSweet

jessthemess said:


> Is anyone else trying to hold off on testing?

Yup, I am going to try to stick (PUN) it out until after AF is due, unless of course she arrives. FX I have the strength! :haha:


----------



## sppmom

welcome all newbies!!

good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## deductivemom

jessthemess said:


> I'm innnn!
> 
> This is my second two week wait in two years and I can't concentrate on anything else! I havent ovulated since December 2012! I'm trying not to be too excited in the off chance my temps or OPK were wrong. You never know!

Congrats on ovulating, Jess! I can't even imagine how exciting it must be knowing you're at least in the game after such a long time! Really hoping you get your BFP this month :happydance:

AFM, I am CD20 today and still haven't seen a temp shift :( I posted about a week ago with lots of O symptoms but it was clearly a fake-out. I had fertile CM, full ferning on my ovulation microscope, and even some of my usual cramping. This is just like the cycle after my last chemical, same fake-out pattern. Oh well, I expect O today or tomorrow. Finally got my positive OPK yesterday and the day before, yay! DH and I are worn out from the long wait, so let's hope my temp shift happens soon.

Another update - I went to my doc this afternoon and she decided to go ahead and put me on progesterone right away. Because my progesterone was SOOO low right before bleeding started on my chemical last month (only at 0.5), she decided to go ahead and prescribe it. I'll start taking it sometime after O is confirmed. So at least I won't have to worry about low progesterone causing a MC if I do get a BFP this month. Here's hoping! I'm having some luck getting pregnant...now time to work on staying that way.


----------



## KrissyB

August - It's been four whole days since I POAS for the OPKs, I'm getting antsy :rofl:

Hey Dove - officially welcome, although I'm sorry the :witch: found you



MaybBaby said:


> I already said to OH I don't think this will be our month but fingers crossed we all get pumpkin spiced bumpies eh?

^^ I love this!! Pumpkin spiced bumpies :haha:


----------



## lolawnek

So I tested and it's a BFP!!!! Used FRER and it was pretty clear! Hope it starts good luck for everyone else in this thread! October is officially my favorite month!


----------



## n.miller

Congrats Lola. Oct 1 and already 1 BFP. :happydance:

FX for the rest of us, although I'm just really discouraged this cycle already. We only BD twice and won't get a chance till tomorrow night.


----------



## Eidson23

I'm here for stalking duty! Good luck October!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Lola!!


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats lola! So exciting!


----------



## lolawnek

Thanks everyone! Beyond excited!!!


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats Lola! 

AFM I've just woke up and my temp has dropped dramatically this morning to my usual pre ovulation temp level. So this means af will be on her way today I'm sure. My cycles are usually 26 days, so im still in for October.


----------



## Cherryb89

Trying so hard not to test tonight and hold off until tomorrow morning! I'm on cd 33... And I think 18dpo? I am prob less but that's what my OPK told me


----------



## jumpingo

Cherryb89 said:


> Trying so hard not to test tonight and hold off until tomorrow morning! I'm on cd 33... And I think 18dpo? I am prob less but that's what my OPK told me

me too!! wait with me!!:thumbup::thumbup:

i'm CD29/14dpo today, and AF was due yesterday or today. 

i've had 30 day cycles before, but my LP was 11 and 13 days the last two months...and my temp dropped pretty low yesterday, so would seem like AF would be here by now. but nothing.:huh:

really want to test today but the last two months, i would test and then not an hour later, AF would show. trying not to do that this month:roll:


----------



## Cherryb89

I've tested so many times this past week!!!! Here is yesterday's tweaks:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=807557&d=1412135628
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=807555&d=1412135215


----------



## jumpingo

Cherryb89 said:


> I've tested so many times this past week!!!!

oh then you are definitely in good company.:winkwink:
i tested at 8, 9, 11, 12, and 13 dpo.:wacko::haha:


----------



## Cherryb89

I caved and tested again. Im always so sure. . But of background. . I have a positive opk now 18. 11 and 5 days ago
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-02 18.33.53.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10









2014-10-02 18.33.35.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jumpingo

Cherryb89 said:


> I caved and tested again. Im always so sure. . But of background. . I have a positive opk now 18. 11 and 5 days ago

so you got a positive OPK 5 days ago, 11 days ago and 18 days ago? i would count your DPO from your most recent positive OPK...because if you only just ovulated 4 days ago, testing won't show anything for at least another 3 or 4 days, at the earliest, right?:shrug:


----------



## Cherryb89

jumpingo said:


> Cherryb89 said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested again. Im always so sure. . But of background. . I have a positive opk now 18. 11 and 5 days ago
> 
> so you got a positive OPK 5 days ago, 11 days ago and 18 days ago? i would count your DPO from your most recent positive OPK...because if you only just ovulated 4 days ago, testing won't show anything for at least another 3 or 4 days, at the earliest, right?:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes thats right... and thats what i was thinking too... 3 posti ti ve opks to make things even more confusing! I felt ov pains the first time on my left side. So i thiught that was it... thinking if i was 18dpo it would show by now so now i know i didnt ovulate! Thinking i may be 5 dpo now and not even 18 or 11 days!!!


----------



## macydarling

I forgot to update here, but Im out. CD 3 now. I am going to make an appt with my gyn just to make sure everything is normal down there. I havent been in a while so Im due anyway and Im going to bring up our ttc issues. I have this hunch I have a hormonal imbalance because of my irregular (for me) cycles, acne breakouts and constant moodswings. Couldnt hurt to ask right?

In the meantime, I will be using opks again this cycle. I must have ovulated early last cycle and missed it. I cant even imagine which cd I O'd with a 23 day cycle! Maybe O didnt even O at all...

At least I get a second shot at October :winkwink:


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> I forgot to update here, but Im out. CD 3 now. I am going to make an appt with my gyn just to make sure everything is normal down there. I havent been in a while so Im due anyway and Im going to bring up our ttc issues. I have this hunch I have a hormonal imbalance because of my irregular (for me) cycles, acne breakouts and constant moodswings. Couldnt hurt to ask right?
> 
> In the meantime, I will be using opks again this cycle. I must have ovulated early last cycle and missed it. I cant even imagine which cd I O'd with a 23 day cycle! Maybe O didnt even O at all...
> 
> At least I get a second shot at October :winkwink:

oh no~~looks like we're finally getting separated:winkwink::haha:

definitely can't hurt to ask - worst thing is the doc says no, but hopefully she/he doesn't:thumbup: 
i am waiting for the obgyn clinic to call me to schedule a follow up on a questionable pap, and also waiting for AF.:coffee::roll: not sure which i am more NOT looking forward to:dohh:


----------



## n.miller

Macy - It never hurts to ask. 


AFM - I'm breaking out like a freakin teenager. EVERYWHERE. Its irritating. The metformin and the dexamethasone were working and my skin wasn't as bad. But all of a sudden acne's been popping up for the last few days and today it's really bad. Especially on my chin. Ugh. Oh, and got a slight temp rise today. BD tonight, tomorrow, and Saturday. We'll see when FF gives me cross hairs. We BD for 2 days after the +opk, so hopefully we timed our break right and the :spermy: either caught the egg already or will be ready to catch it in the next couple of days.

For those that are religious - I've been praying daily in the morning for the strength and courage to get through this, and to be less angry, bitter, and jealous towards other women. It seems to be helping. :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

So CD9 for me on cycle #14:) Watery CM started really yesterday and picked up today so I can tell that I'm in my fertile period now:haha:

I recently ordered some Conceive Plus from the UK (can't buy it in Denmark) and going to be giving it a shot for the next few cycles until we can start IUI/IVF (hopefully it'll be IUI). In case I forgot to mention it, I have a first meeting with the fertility clinic the 5th of November:happydance: Only test I haven't gotten done (besides the ultrasound check which will be done at that meeting) is HSG but since I'll O around November 1st (providing it's yet another :bfn:), they'll refer me at the meeting and I'll have to wait until AF shows before I can make an appointment to get that done:dohh:

Would be nice if we manage to conceive before that appointment but I'm not holding my breathe:nope: We'll see:winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

lolawnek said:


> So I tested and it's a BFP!!!! Used FRER and it was pretty clear! Hope it starts good luck for everyone else in this thread! October is officially my favorite month!

YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats Lola!!! :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

CONGRATS LOLA!!! :happydance: October's first :bfp: Do you want me to add you to the list? H&H 9 months!! :baby:

Let's hope this sets off a trend of many more BFPs to come :dust:

Welcome Edison - it's awesome you're sticking around to stalk :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Seeing others' test had me dyinggg to POAS! While at Wal-Mart yesterday, I seen a stack of cheapie $0.88 tests calling my name so I grabbed one. At 10-11DPO I figured it's too early, but I just had to tinkle on something! Def a :bfn: and sorry it's so HUGE!


----------



## AugustBride6

I can't see the picture :nope:

Congrats though! We are on a BFP roll ladies!!


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats mama bunny!! So excited for all of you ladies!



Not quite a bfp but my temp is still up so I can still say I ovulated which to me is almost as good as bfp!


----------



## Ruz

Congrats to the bfp's. Hoping to join you guys next weekend :)


----------



## jumpingo

there she is:dohh: squeezing in at 11pm, stupid:witch:

on to cycle 5:bodyb:


----------



## KrissyB

Woow! 
Mama - I think the pic is too big for bnb - I can't see it either. But CONGRATS!!! Let me know when you want me to officially add you to a BFP list! :happydance:

Jump - :hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you. FXed for you next cycle :dust:


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats lola and mamabunny!!!!

Sorry Macy and Jumpingo xxx


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - Sorry I think I missed you - :hugs: But at least you get another try in October, and this is looking like a lucky month!


----------



## Blondie_x

Can't see the picture mamabunny, but congrats!

Sorry af got you macy and jumpingo. She's on her way to me next. Temp back to pre ovulation levels this morning and and I've got cramps. I'm just waiting not so patiently on af now. Hurry up af so I can start my new cycle!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sh*t!!! MAJOR TYPO! It was most def a :bfn: Whoops! My apologies!


----------



## rachieroo

Can I please join? I'm roughly 5dpo but not sure as just come off bcp. looking to test after the 9th :) (Although did one today just to pacify addiction lol) x


----------



## KrissyB

Awww, Sorry Mama :hugs: Well you still have plenty of time for :bfp:!

Welcome Rach! :) My daughter is just a few days younger than your youngest!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Not sure how to get a pic to post. Help ladies?!


----------



## n.miller

jessthemess said:


> Not quite a bfp but my temp is still up so I can still say I ovulated which to me is almost as good as bfp!

I know that feeling. Before I started metformin and dexamethasone, I could count the number of times I Oed on 2 hand since I hit puberty. When you body finally starts doing something right, the feeling is euphoric.


----------



## bubb1es

CD26, five days until testing.. Breasts hurting today, hot, and super tired after lunch. Cant decide if its PMS or what, im so exhausted.. This is my last cycle with Clomid/Metformin until i move on to an infertility clinic to start IUI, IVF, whatever, and I don't know if I have the heart to put myself through that just to fail, and fail again. 

After 2 1/2 years of trying, I'm starting to give up, I think if I don't get pregnant this month, I will take a break, get married, and wait a while before i decide what to do next.


----------



## sppmom

lolawnek said:


> so i tested and it's a bfp!!!! Used frer and it was pretty clear! Hope it starts good luck for everyone else in this thread! October is officially my favorite month!

congrats!!!!!


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> I forgot to update here, but Im out. CD 3 now. I am going to make an appt with my gyn just to make sure everything is normal down there. I havent been in a while so Im due anyway and Im going to bring up our ttc issues. I have this hunch I have a hormonal imbalance because of my irregular (for me) cycles, acne breakouts and constant moodswings. Couldnt hurt to ask right?
> 
> In the meantime, I will be using opks again this cycle. I must have ovulated early last cycle and missed it. I cant even imagine which cd I O'd with a 23 day cycle! Maybe O didnt even O at all...
> 
> At least I get a second shot at October :winkwink:

sorry to hear that macy... maybe it's a Halloween BFP!!!


----------



## sppmom

another update for me..

CD21 for me and no O.. I've started to pee on a stick the past few days, and nothing yet... should I be concerned?

either way, hearing that you ladies starting to get BFP is exciting. And if this month isn't my month, I know I can at least live vicariously through you :)


----------



## lolawnek

You can add me as a bfp!!! I had absolutely no symptoms this month and bfn s on Friday and Saturday on days 11 and 12 DPO so I thought I was out and was planning next month until AF didn't show on Tuesday !


----------



## jessthemess

bubb1es said:


> CD26, five days until testing.. Breasts hurting today, hot, and super tired after lunch. Cant decide if its PMS or what, im so exhausted.. This is my last cycle with Clomid/Metformin until i move on to an infertility clinic to start IUI, IVF, whatever, and I don't know if I have the heart to put myself through that just to fail, and fail again.
> 
> After 2 1/2 years of trying, I'm starting to give up, I think if I don't get pregnant this month, I will take a break, get married, and wait a while before i decide what to do next.

So sorry bubbles, don't lose faith yet! Do what feels write to you and your timeline! And you're not out for this cycle yet!


----------



## jessthemess

MamaBunny2 said:


> Sh*t!!! MAJOR TYPO! It was most def a :bfn: Whoops! My apologies!

Oh no that's a bummer! Well you still have time for that bfp!


----------



## jessthemess

sppmom said:


> another update for me..
> 
> CD21 for me and no O.. I've started to pee on a stick the past few days, and nothing yet... should I be concerned?
> 
> either way, hearing that you ladies starting to get BFP is exciting. And if this month isn't my month, I know I can at least live vicariously through you :)


When do your normally O?


----------



## jessthemess

As for me, temp still up, still excited, 5dpo. Holding out on testing for ten days. I've never wanted time to speed up more!


----------



## cdelmar

Congrats Lola!

CD12, no O yet :coffee: :wacko: :coffee: Maybe this weekend :shrug:


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats Lola!!! :happydance:


----------



## sppmom

jessthemess said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> another update for me..
> 
> CD21 for me and no O.. I've started to pee on a stick the past few days, and nothing yet... should I be concerned?
> 
> either way, hearing that you ladies starting to get BFP is exciting. And if this month isn't my month, I know I can at least live vicariously through you :)
> 
> 
> When do your normally O?Click to expand...

Good question... To be honest, my cycle went weird after #1, when I weaned him. and I haven't really tracked since last month when we decided to try again.

As far as I know, my last month's cycle was about 39 days, and I O at CD 25 ish...


----------



## rachieroo

Congrats Lola


----------



## vanessamegan

so my last p was aug 20-26

i ov sept 2-8

im cd44 
15 days late
neg HPT and neg blood test too.

so annoying.
i have sooo many prego systpoms


could i still be prego???????

baby dust to everyone...:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jessthemess

vanessamegan said:


> so my last p was aug 20-26
> 
> i ov sept 2-8
> 
> im cd44
> 15 days late
> neg HPT and neg blood test too.
> 
> so annoying.
> i have sooo many prego systpoms
> 
> 
> could i still be prego???????
> 
> baby dust to everyone...:dust::dust::dust::dust:

How are you pinpointing O date?


----------



## vanessamegan

jessthemess said:


> vanessamegan said:
> 
> 
> so my last p was aug 20-26
> 
> i ov sept 2-8
> 
> im cd44
> 15 days late
> neg HPT and neg blood test too.
> 
> so annoying.
> i have sooo many prego systpoms
> 
> 
> could i still be prego???????
> 
> baby dust to everyone...:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> How are you pinpointing O date?Click to expand...

i have been tempting with a app i have on my phone and checking cm too 

my p are never late right on every 28 days.


----------



## vanessamegan

jessthemess said:


> vanessamegan said:
> 
> 
> so my last p was aug 20-26
> 
> i ov sept 2-8
> 
> im cd44
> 15 days late
> neg HPT and neg blood test too.
> 
> so annoying.
> i have sooo many prego systpoms
> 
> 
> could i still be prego???????
> 
> baby dust to everyone...:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> How are you pinpointing O date?Click to expand...

i also spotted cd 33-36 very very light not even a p, only when i wipe


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I will be testing this month too. I'm about 8 to 10 dpo (not tracking just yet, I go by the 14 days) Fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## KrissyB

Vanessa - When did you get the blood test done, and do you know if it was the quantitative one or not?

And welcome hopeful!


----------



## Leti

lolawnek said:


> You can add me as a bfp!!! I had absolutely no symptoms this month and bfn s on Friday and Saturday on days 11 and 12 DPO so I thought I was out and was planning next month until AF didn't show on Tuesday !

Well that gives me hope!!! Congrats! !!


----------



## vanessamegan

KrissyB said:


> Vanessa - When did you get the blood test done, and do you know if it was the quantitative one or not?
> 
> And welcome hopeful!

I got blood test done yesterday 

I'm tired
Bloated
Back and neck pain
Sore bbs heavy too 
Nausa 
Emotional


----------



## jessthemess

I had a blood draw for a progesterone test this evening. So hopefully in a few days I will know a little more definitively that I have ovulated, and if it was a good one. 

Ive never had a progesterone test before, have you ladies?


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

I tested this morning and got a possible faint line at 9dpo... Excited to maybe see a darker line tomorrow if it's a true line!


----------



## drjo718

jessthemess said:


> I had a blood draw for a progesterone test this evening. So hopefully in a few days I will know a little more definitively that I have ovulated, and if it was a good one.
> 
> Ive never had a progesterone test before, have you ladies?

Jess, I've had 3 progesterone tests. One when I found out I was pregnant, one when my hcg wasn't rising properly and I had a pending miscarriage, and another just last week because I might have needed to induce a period. Plus I have another one scheduled in 2 weeks to see of I ovulated. :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Happy Weekened!!! :happydance:

Is anybody testing this weekend?


----------



## n.miller

Jess - I've had two before to see if I ovulated. I've also had to take progesterone to induce a period.



AFM - FF gave me cross hairs, earlier this cycle than my last two, and much more in line with my +opk! Which means I couldn't be happier with the timing. My suspected O day comes 2 days after the +opk, 1 day after we successfully BDed twice, and on a day where we BDed 1. Stiill going to continued our second bd marathon just in case I haven't Oed yet and it's really like the previous 2 cycles.


----------



## KatieSweet

AugustBride6 said:


> Happy Weekened!!! :happydance:
> 
> Is anybody testing this weekend?

I might on Sunday.. I should know soon enough though as I typically spot the evening before AF shows.


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

I tested this morning... Faint BFP at 10dpo! Congrats to everyone who got their BFP already and good luck to everyone else! October was already my favorite month (birthday month) but now it's even better!


----------



## n.miller

Congrats Waiting!


----------



## jessthemess

Yay congrats waiting!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats Waiting!


----------



## vanessamegan

KrissyB said:


> Vanessa - When did you get the blood test done, and do you know if it was the quantitative one or not?
> 
> And welcome hopeful!

blood came back negative
my last p was aug 20...

spotted cd 33-36
ov 14-19

but i have read places that some are prego still after neg hpt and blood test.. btw i do not get any p symptoms at all

im bloated
tired
emotional
bbs are soooo heavy and feel full
nausea
cant stand the smell of my husband eating olives or chinese food yuck!

dr sending me for a ultra sound next week as he think i maybe prego but just have low hcg level which said is not a worry.


----------



## sppmom

this is so exciting!

congrats to everything with a bfp! here's to more bfp's this month! yeah!!!!


----------



## Bug222

AugustBride6 said:


> Happy Weekened!!! :happydance:
> 
> Is anybody testing this weekend?

me! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Waiting4BabyS said:


> I tested this morning and got a possible faint line at 9dpo... Excited to maybe see a darker line tomorrow if it's a true line!

Waiting you should post a pic! I'm super anxious and excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Waiting4BabyS said:


> I tested this morning... Faint BFP at 10dpo! Congrats to everyone who got their BFP already and good luck to everyone else! October was already my favorite month (birthday month) but now it's even better!

Oh nvm I ended up reading the next page so CONGRATS is in order! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: YAY!


----------



## MamaBunny2

AugustBride6 said:


> Happy Weekened!!! :happydance:
> 
> Is anybody testing this weekend?

I'm testing tomorrow if the :witch: doesn't make an appearance!


----------



## KrissyB

Wow Waiting!! Do you have a pic? FXed it gets darker for you! Let me know when you want me to add you to the :bfp: list

Vanessa - GL on the ultrasound. FXed for you :dust:

Mama - FXed the :witch: stays far away and you get some great news this weekend

AFM - I tested this morning, ridiculously early... but I almost think that something was catching my eye. Anyway, I'll test again on Monday (10 dpo - much more reasonable) if I haven't started spotting by then. Early this AM I had some pinching cramps, followed by a GUSH of cm, and since then I've been getting a lot more bloating, so I'm getting a little (probably foolishly) excited.

Lots of :dust: all around for lots more :bfp:s this month. I love the trends we're getting already


----------



## deductivemom

n.miller said:


> For those that are religious - I've been praying daily in the morning for the strength and courage to get through this, and to be less angry, bitter, and jealous towards other women. It seems to be helping. :hugs:

Thanks for sharing, n.miller. I am glad prayer has been helping you overcome some of those negative feelings that surface during this process. I need to do some work on my prayer life and my trust too. So far I'm not too bitter about other women who are blessed with LOs, but seeing a belly bump definitely makes me sad. I just have to keep believing that we will have one of our own if and when it's the right time. Good luck!

AFM, I'm now at the start of another TWW. I ovulated AT LAST on Wednesday (CD20)! As I mentioned earlier this week, I went to the doc that day and she decided to prescribe progesterone so I am going to start that today or tomorrow. So far my temps are looking great - nice strong temp shift unlike some other recent months. Plus intense breast tenderness. And weirdly saw some EWCM today. Why can't I ever get it when I actually want it? Maybe a good sign, but who knows?

For those who have been on progesterone supplements before, any warnings or advice? Did you menstruate normally or did AF stay away until you stopped taking the progesterone? When during your cycle did you start taking it? Any crazy side effects, or anyone that didn't notice any effects? Just not sure what to expect at this point.


----------



## deductivemom

Also, can't believe how many BFPs already at just day 3 of the month! Looks like this is going to be a month of blessings.


----------



## jessthemess

n.miller said:


> Jess - I've had two before to see if I ovulated. I've also had to take progesterone to induce a period.
> 
> AFM - FF gave me cross hairs, earlier this cycle than my last two, and much more in line with my +opk! Which means I couldn't be happier with the timing. My suspected O day comes 2 days after the +opk, 1 day after we successfully BDed twice, and on a day where we BDed 1. Stiill going to continued our second bd marathon just in case I haven't Oed yet and it's really like the previous 2 cycles.




drjo718 said:


> Jess, I've had 3 progesterone tests. One when I found out I was pregnant, one when my hcg wasn't rising properly and I had a pending miscarriage, and another just last week because I might have needed to induce a period. Plus I have another one scheduled in 2 weeks to see of I ovulated. :)

Thank you! I was nervous if it was normal or not to have them even though I know they are just to give you more information on your cycle. My Doc is on vacation anf the test was ordered by her substitute.

Miller, sounds like you have a good chance!! We were able to BD four days before O, and the day before, the day of, and the day after. Fingers crossed for us!


As for me, today is 6 dpo and Im still so excited that I might have actually ovulated. I say might have because you never know but Ill feel more confident after my progesterone results come back. 

I ordered pregnancy tests from Amazon and asked for them to ship normal ground lol so that I know they wont get here till I'm 12 dpo or later :) false willpower basically.

Hows everyone else doing? PS yay friday!


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

KrissyB said:


> Wow Waiting!! Do you have a pic? FXed it gets darker for you! Let me know when you want me to add you to the :bfp: list
> 
> Vanessa - GL on the ultrasound. FXed for you :dust:
> 
> Mama - FXed the :witch: stays far away and you get some great news this weekend
> 
> AFM - I tested this morning, ridiculously early... but I almost think that something was catching my eye. Anyway, I'll test again on Monday (10 dpo - much more reasonable) if I haven't started spotting by then. Early this AM I had some pinching cramps, followed by a GUSH of cm, and since then I've been getting a lot more bloating, so I'm getting a little (probably foolishly) excited.
> 
> Lots of :dust: all around for lots more :bfp:s this month. I love the trends we're getting already

 It looks like it's not letting me put a pic up since I'm on my phone :( I'll post one tonight from my computer. :) you can add me to the BFP list. & thanks I hope it gets darker also!


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats to everyone who got their bfps! It looks like this is going to be a successful month for some ttc'ers.

AFM, af showed up today right on time :-( so cd1 for me. Next af is due on the 29th, so I may still get an October bfp - here's hoping!


----------



## n.miller

Today has just been a very bad day. All I can think about is I don't feel like I've conceived and everyone else around me is either counting down to their LOs arrival, celebrating a newborn, or announcing they're preg. And I just want my turn. :cry:


----------



## Leti

n.miller said:


> Today has just been a very bad day. All I can think about is I don't feel like I've conceived and everyone else around me is either counting down to their LOs arrival, celebrating a newborn, or announcing they're preg. And I just want my turn. :cry:

I know exactly how you feel, I'm on the same boat. But I try to stay positive and keep trying. 

I read somewhere that a lot of woman have issues with having babies, but is still such a tabu topic that they don't talk about it. So we only find out when they announce the good news. So don't feel bad thinking you are alone struggling, we are going to be one of those women announcing their pregnancy one day :hugs:


----------



## n.miller

Leti - thanks. I know :hugs: majority of the time I'm ok, but there are times when it just gets bad and I need to cry.


----------



## jessthemess

n.miller said:


> Today has just been a very bad day. All I can think about is I don't feel like I've conceived and everyone else around me is either counting down to their LOs arrival, celebrating a newborn, or announcing they're preg. And I just want my turn. :cry:


Aw, all of us are in it together! It makes sense that you feel that way, it is sad :( but it will happen, you're doing all of the right things to make it happen!


----------



## smiley4442

Hey everyone! Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Cd 6 for me so nothing to exciting. still have about 12 days or so til I O! Super excited, tomorrow we are taking our little man to the zoo for trick or treating and some fun! He was just 10 days old last halloween so I'm excited about him actually getting a little involved in the upcoming holidays. On a slightly sad note note, he will be 1 in 18 days. The year flew by. Love my little miracle.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Today has just been a very bad day. All I can think about is I don't feel like I've conceived and everyone else around me is either counting down to their LOs arrival, celebrating a newborn, or announcing they're preg. And I just want my turn. :cry:

i talked to my parents for the first time in weeks and, of course, my mom has to give me the local pregnancy news. this person had their baby, this person is pregnant, and this other girl, you remember her? she's pregnant with her 4th. yeah, thanks mom. :cry: she doesn't know we are seriously trying, so can't exactly blame her, but all those people are younger than me, some about 5 years younger. :hissy:

so yeah, have a good cry. you'll be in good company because i think i've cried every day for the last 4 about one thing or another.:dohh::roll:

we'll get there. i have to believe we will...:flow:


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

KrissyB said:


> Wow Waiting!! Do you have a pic? FXed it gets darker for you! Let me know when you want me to add you to the :bfp: list
> 
> Vanessa - GL on the ultrasound. FXed for you :dust:
> 
> Mama - FXed the :witch: stays far away and you get some great news this weekend
> 
> AFM - I tested this morning, ridiculously early... but I almost think that something was catching my eye. Anyway, I'll test again on Monday (10 dpo - much more reasonable) if I haven't started spotting by then. Early this AM I had some pinching cramps, followed by a GUSH of cm, and since then I've been getting a lot more bloating, so I'm getting a little (probably foolishly) excited.
> 
> Lots of :dust: all around for lots more :bfp:s this month. I love the trends we're getting already

Here's a newer pic with an FRER. Still very faint but there thankfully..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3047 2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Puppy Power

Congratulations Waiting, I can see the line :thumbup: Hope you have a great pregnancy!

AFM will be testing tomorrow. Think I'll be 11 DPO. Don't know when or if I O'd due to jet lag and haven't had any symptoms so not hopeful. It's my birthday on 9th so had fantasised about getting a BFP as the best prezzie, oh well...we'll see...

Good luck to all in the TWW and maintaining your sanity, I know I'm having difficulty keeping mine in check


----------



## n.miller

Temp increased by almost .3 this morning. FF moved my crosshairs back a day and made them solid lines. This means we BDed twice on my predicted O day, but not before at all. Is that ok? I'd always thought you had to BD before O or it was roughly too late. Really worried now.


----------



## macydarling

Just popping in to let y'all know I can totally relate to your baby envy. I actually had to hide this one girl I went to high school with from my feed on facebook. She is 10 weeks with #2 and the status updates are constant...pulling out the maternity pants already...first sonogram!...morning sickness is bad already...etc. I felt really stupid having to do that but hey...just gotta tell ourselves that our emotions are valid too and it's nothing to feel badly about!

Congrats Waiting, beautiful line! 

Jump~ Im sorry AF got you but looks like we arent being separated after all :hug: cycle buddies!

Also~ I will probably still be lurking here to keep up with everyone but I will mostly be posting in my journal. Not to be a negative nancy, but my depression seems to have come back worse than ever (it kind of slowly creeped up on me without me realizing) and I dont want to bring everyone down. But good luck to all you ladies and :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Macy.... if you need to cry it out then cry it out! This isn't baseball, we can be emotional. Just don't lose hope never lose hope!!!

Miller..... I think FF has my O day of by one also. My temps have been crazy this month. I think because of the weather. Two days ago it was 80, today there is frost on the ground.

Waiting.....I see it! congrats!!

Smiley..... Are you going to the Indy Zoo Boo?

AFM.... lots of cramping and sharp pains in my abdomen. The girls seem bigger and they are real sensitive. Who knows! My youngest has her first gymnastics meet today, its a pretty big day for her! Ill be making costumes the rest of the day. Im not going out unless I have to, it's cold!!!!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh yeah....I miss summer already!!!


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Temp increased by almost .3 this morning. FF moved my crosshairs back a day and made them solid lines. This means we BDed twice on my predicted O day, but not before at all. Is that ok? I'd always thought you had to BD before O or it was roughly too late. Really worried now.

the egg can survive 12-24 hours, so i'd think BDing on O day still gives you a chance:thumbup:



macydarling said:


> Jump~ Im sorry AF got you but looks like we arent being separated after all :hug: cycle buddies!

awww, thanks:flower::hugs:


----------



## KatO79

So I'm CD11 today:) Still expecting to O on CD13 which is Monday.

Been using Conceive Plus in the hopes it'll help DH's swimmers:flower: I've been wondering if my watery CM is the problem and not keeping them alive long enough so trying Conceive Plus and hoping it'll help. My only slight stress is if I'm using enough, I use about 1 g like I did with Preseed but I might up it a little next BD round as we'll most likely try and get one more in there before Monday.


----------



## Leti

Well...... AF got me again. So cd1 again. I'm still testing in October again. So see you all around.


----------



## caringo

Did I never get in on this thread?? Hmm...well CD 7 for me today, hoping for an on-time O!


----------



## echo

Well, I gave in and tested today (9dpo). BFN. :( 

This cycle feels different, I'm super tired, have a constant headache, and have been having strong cramps. Really hoping that BFN turns into a BFP.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I tested yesterday and checked my CM and cervix while waiting. Wish I would've waited to test bc when checking my cervix, I had brown tinged CM and knew it was the :witch: who promptly started up last night and in full force today as scheduled :growlmad:

:bfn: on the test, of course. Here's to another cycle... I'm so over this. I give props to women that have been TTC for close to a year or more. I'm totally throwing in the towel on everything and just wanna know when to expect my period so :af: doesn't appear at an awkward time and I can be prepared.

Good luck and :dust: to the rest!


----------



## smiley4442

AugustBride6 said:


> Smiley..... Are you going to the Indy Zoo Boo?

August, we're going to the World's largest Halloween Party at the Louisville Zoo. I didn't even know Indy had one, I might have to look into that. Louisville is about 30 minutes away and Indy is about 2 hours so that one is way closer, but we actually prefer the Indianapolis Zoo. We love the dolphin show!


----------



## KrissyB

Leti - Sorry about the :witch: but at least you've got another october shot! :hugs:

Mama - Aww, so sorry to hear :hugs: Sometimes its the cycles you're not even trying that get your that :bfp:

Caringo - Sorry if I missed you along the line, I've got you officially added now :)

AFM - This is that exciting/stressful window for me where any day now I could start spotting. So far, all is clear. Also agonizing over every cramp (which there are a good deal of) trying to decide if it's a "good" cramp or a "bad" cramp lol :wacko:


----------



## caringo

Thanks Krissy! I hope you only get "good" cramps from here on out!

Sorry about AF MamaBunny!

Echo, I hope the witch doesn't show for you and that you get your BFP!!


----------



## MaybBaby

Leti said:


> Well...... AF got me again. So cd1 again. I'm still testing in October again. So see you all around.

oh bab :( so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MaybBaby

MamaBunny2 said:


> I tested yesterday and checked my CM and cervix while waiting. Wish I would've waited to test bc when checking my cervix, I had brown tinged CM and knew it was the :witch: who promptly started up last night and in full force today as scheduled :growlmad:
> 
> :bfn: on the test, of course. Here's to another cycle... I'm so over this. I give props to women that have been TTC for close to a year or more. I'm totally throwing in the towel on everything and just wanna know when to expect my period so :af: doesn't appear at an awkward time and I can be prepared.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to the rest!

Sorry to hear bab, :hugs: :(


----------



## Canadianmom4

Testing October 16th!!


----------



## Cherryb89

Add me!!! I'm due for af anyday. Yesterday I had spotting and now it's gone... If it doesn't show by tomorrow I'll test from the 8th!!


----------



## jessthemess

Aw I'm sorry for those who had BFNs or AF! :( Sorry ladies!!

As for me, today is 7 dpo, temps still up, still hopeful I ovulated! Should get my progesterone test results early next week.

How is everyone's weekend so far?


----------



## lucy1

I got a positive opk yesterday and the day before and a negative today...when do I count 1dpo???


----------



## jumpingo

lucy1 said:


> I got a positive opk yesterday and the day before and a negative today...when do I count 1dpo???

i think most people who only use OPKs count the day after a positive as O day and the next day as 1DPO. 

i temp and used OPKs for the first time last month, and i got 2 postive OPKs too. they were on CD12 and CD13 but my temp didn't spike until CD15, so FF marked CD16 as 1DPO, even though that's 4 days after my first positive OPK. definitely no definite answer, but i read somewhere that you should err on the later side so you avoid testing too early or thinking that AF is late, when really you may have just ovulated later than you were counting:shrug:

if you don't temp though, i would say the day you got the negative would be O day, and the next day would be 1DPO. good luck!:flow:


----------



## n.miller

Jess - I'm 7 dpo today.... 1 day behind you.

AFM - I've never had this much of a temp shift except for the month I was sick and it was the result of a fever. Also, it freezing in my house and I fully expected a dip due to external temp. But nope. Still rising by a lot. Had a .32 temp rise. Other than that no symptoms at all.


Enjoying the weekend though. Finally done pet sitting for my parents and home. We went pumpkin picking and did a corn maze last night. Today we're going to the opening weekend of our renaissance faire. Both are fall traditions for us. We hope next year will include baby M. 

Oh and normally when I'm baby obsessed, I think about our LO gender less. But yesterday I wasn't even thinking about the baby and periodically our girls name kept popping into my thoughts. DH thinks or hopes it means I'm preg. I think it may just mean when we do, it'll be a girl. But knowing me, today I'll have the boys name popping up. Guess that'll mean twins.:haha:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Canadian and Cherry!

Jess - looks pretty clear that you ovulated to me! FXed the blood work agrees!

AFM - I caved and tested a day earlier than I planned... and now I'm kicking myself. It was a clear :bfn: but it wasn't with FMU and it's only 8 dpo. :haha: Anyway - I've got an appointment with an RE tomorrow morning which is helping me manage my regular tww stress. I like have plans of attack/next steps.


----------



## echo

Sorry about af and bfns, peeps. 

n.miller, your temps look amazing! Hope the thoughts on names are a hidden sign you are preggers!


----------



## magicbubble

Got my bfp yesterday I'm very happy to say. I probably won't spend much time on the 1st tri board as it will be full of stuff that works me but hopefully I will see more of you all in 2nd and 3rd when the time comes &#128522;


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats magic!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months! :baby:

Let's keep the :bfp:s going ladies - we've already got a great pace going! :dust::dust:


----------



## n.miller

Ladies, I am an idiot. Had a stupid idea pop into my head that I could get a fortune teller reading that would tell me that id be preg soon. Decided to do it at the ren fest. Got told I will prop never be pregnant. :cry: spent the rest of the afternoon trying not to sob. I know it was foolish of me to do and that tarot cards are a luck of the draw thing, but still. It hurt. Part of me wonders why they just dont tell u what they think u want to hear if it supposed to be fun.


----------



## Ruz

Omg... AF should arrive next friday... When I got home from work I realised I hadn't peed for like 5hrs so I took a first response and a line was there in 2 minutes. It is faint but it is a line :) omg just took it like 1 hour ago. So so so happy.

I had a chemical in july so I hope this is a sticky bean. 

I hope I can post the pic

https://i59.tinypic.com/iw6xdw.jpg


----------



## deductivemom

n.miller said:


> Temp increased by almost .3 this morning.

n.miller your temp increase is amazing this month! Are you on progesterone or anything, or is that just what it's doing naturally? If you're on progesterone, I have questions for you :) If natural, I'd say it's looking really promising so far. Good luck in your TWW!


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats Magic and Ruz on your BFPs!!!


That's like 4 or 5 BFPs for this thread already, wow!!!

Sorry nmiller about that reading getting you down! It sounds like you know those things are for entertainment only, but because they told you something that already scares you as a possibility then it really bothered you. We would all feel the same!! All of us ttc'ers worry it wont ever happen, but it always does one way or another and you wont be an exception! Don't stress, it will happen! Phony tarot meanies. :(

As for me, another check in, 8dpo! Ive had an emotional day and a good cry over nothing really. But when I was younger and had normal cycles I used to always cry before AF so I think that is a good thing in a way because it means the Clomid and Metformin, along with getting me to ovulate finally, are also making my cycles like they used to be, yay!

Anyone else on Clomid or Metformin?


----------



## n.miller

deductivemom said:


> n.miller said:
> 
> 
> Temp increased by almost .3 this morning.
> 
> n.miller your temp increase is amazing this month! Are you on progesterone or anything, or is that just what it's doing naturally? If you're on progesterone, I have questions for you :) If natural, I'd say it's looking really promising so far. Good luck in your TWW!Click to expand...


Not progesterone. But I'm not sure if its natural or not. Ive been on metformin since may. So that's giving me more normal cycles. Really hoping the hieght of my temp is a good thing.


Jess - I'm on 1500mg of metformin a day. I did 3 cycles of clomid, but it only half worked. The metformin/dexamathesone combo seems to work much better. I haven't conceived but I'm Oing and getting a period like clockwork now. This was not the case for most of my life.

Congrats magic and Ruz. Fx this is good luck for a lot of us.


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* n.miller

Huge congrats Ruz and Magic!

cd22- 9dpo and im out. Pink spotting which means Af will be here tonight or tomorrow. I hate my body.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well I'm out. AF arrived today right on schedule. I can't help but feel a bit bummed but it is only cycle one "trying". Here's to next month.

Good luck to everyone. Fx for lots of BFPs!


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - :hugs: Try not to put any stock in it. Your temps are looking great and your body is acting more regular than you said it ever has before! These are all steps in the right direction :hugs:

Ruz - Wow!! What a great :bfp:! Congrats and FXed it stays nice and sticky!! Let me know when you want me to officially add you to the :bfp: list.

Jess - I'm on my first round of Clomid this month. I ovulated before, but it was always late (and was still late this month) and I had short LPs (still waiting on that). All my issues are probably from Endo (and the ovarian cyst I have because of it)

Bug and hopeful :hugs: sorry to hear the :witch: got you. FXed for you next cycle!


----------



## drjo718

Jess, I'm on my 1st round of clomid this month.


----------



## Cherryb89

Not a good sign.. After two days of very light spotting it has now turned bright red... It was pink all day and suddenly turned red while in the bathroom... No chance of IB Bleeding now... :( need to increase BDIng this cycle... I thought I timed it... This cycle was 37 days long!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

hello ladies,
I'd like to join, only 2 dpo. Was WTT until December but we got a bit carried away.....:dohh: but we just decided to embrace it and wait and see :)


----------



## KatO79

So today is O day:happydance:

DH and I BD'ed last night since I normally O late afternoon/evening so the :spermy: get their about 10 hours of processing in the uterus (hopefully more have made it in there) before they can fertilize the eggy:) Used extra amounts of Conceive Plus than the other nights we've BD'ed this cycle and hoping it helps them survive longer. If it doesn't work, I'll be trying it again next cycle as I seriously doubt we'll start any fertility help before December since our first appointment is November 5th and it'll be about 1½ weeks after that before I can get an HSG done:dohh:

Here's hoping:thumbup:


----------



## KatieSweet

AF is coming for me today... already spotting right on schedule. So I'm out this cycle, ladies!
Of course I hope many of you aren't coming to the November thread with me, but for those of you who are, see you there at some point :)
Congrats to those of you with BFP's! H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## n.miller

Highly confused by the gigantic temp drop this morning. My temp only drops like that before my period, but based on previous cycles i will panic if I only have a 22 day cycle. No cramps like I normally get though. So, either it's an implantation plummet or the result of me waking up sweating an hour before due to nightmares. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## jessthemess

Nmiller, It could be other things, did you not sleep as well? Change your blankets or house temp? Are you getting sick?

I for one hope its implantation for you :)


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome 2nd!

Sorry the :witch: got you, Katie :hugs:

N.Miller - FXed super tight it's implantation! :dust:


----------



## n.miller

Pretty sure it was a crappy nights sleep. There were many nightmares. Woke up several times, but most noticeably shaking, cold, and dripping sweat at 5:30 which is 1 hr before temp time. So that could cause the dip to be more pronounced. Although DH is sick, so I could be catching his. Had a few slight cramps. I don't care what it is as long as it is not AF at only 8dpo.


----------



## jessthemess

Nmiller, I had a little dip as well and I was thinking sort of the same thing because Im 9 dpo, like AF couldnt be starting this early!

But then again considering its my first successful Clomid cycle who knows what my luteal phase and AF will be like.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

Just got back from holiday for 2 weeks:) Was tracking O but lost track of it when I left. We did get plenty of bd in;) So who knows where I am in the 2ww. My cycles are longer so today is cd33. FF says I'll be due on Wednesday.

n.miller I'm so hoping it's implantation!

Kat hopefully you caught that egg! How do you know you ovulate in the late evening?

Krissy how are you doing? You must be getting close to testing?


----------



## KatO79

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got back from holiday for 2 weeks:) Was tracking O but lost track of it when I left. We did get plenty of bd in;) So who knows where I am in the 2ww. My cycles are longer so today is cd33. FF says I'll be due on Wednesday.
> 
> n.miller I'm so hoping it's implantation!
> 
> Kat hopefully you caught that egg! How do you know you ovulate in the late evening?
> 
> Krissy how are you doing? You must be getting close to testing?

Because I normally start to get a horrible backache around then on O day and my temp goes up a few hours after:winkwink: So I'm guessing it's what comes before I actually O. I also get sore nipples about 2 days before I O and they normally get less sore afterwards. But it makes BDing less fun as DH has to keep away from my nipples those days:winkwink:

We'll see but I'm not too hopeful for some reason:( But maybe I'm just a bit negative and cynical after having TTCed for 1 year now:shrug: I'm banking all my hopes on assisted conception I guess. But we always seem to more or less try every month just in case, hoping against all odds it suddenly happens for us so we can avoid the whole assisted conception thing if we can.

Oh forgot to mention everyone that we've now told my in-laws we got a referral and have our 1st meeting with the clinic on November 5th. They seemed to take it ok but didn't say much other than to talk about a program they saw on assisted conception :shrug: I got more out of DH's grandmother when I told her almost 2 weeks ago, she seemed very happy to hear we do want a child (she'd been wondering but didn't want to ask all these years we've been married:blush:) and wished us luck and that she's looking forward to getting another great-grandchild, so cute:flower:


----------



## n.miller

jessthemess said:


> Nmiller, I had a little dip as well and I was thinking sort of the same thing because Im 9 dpo, like AF couldnt be starting this early!
> 
> But then again considering its my first successful Clomid cycle who knows what my luteal phase and AF will be like.

Jess - FX for you. Your temp dip looks a lot like my normal temp dips. I always dip between 8-11 days, and it's usually like yours. 


AFM - gonna kill DH. I feel achy and I'm sure he got me sick. I have to teach at 8 tomorrow, so hopefully this doesn't hit me as bad as him. Cramps were on and off for a bit this morning, but for the moment they seem to have faded. We'll see what happens. I'm trying to just let go. It's sooooo hard.


----------



## jessthemess

KatO79 said:


> Because I normally start to get a horrible backache around then on O day and my temp goes up a few hours after:winkwink:

This! I had a terrible back pain on a Friday night and all day Saturday, and then it turned out I ovulated on Saturday. I wondered and googled if my backache was due to ovulation, nice to hear other people have had it!!


As for me, my doctor called about my progesterone results. It was 9.21 which my doctor said was really good for 5dpo. So then now I will stop saying maybe I ovulated! Because I actually ovulated, yay! YAY! 

I don't know if the ovulation was strong enough to result in pregnancy, Doctor said 5 and over on 5dpo is good, but I feel like I dont care if I get a BFP because I'm just so excited I finally ovulated.


----------



## KrissyB

Pink spotting just started :cry: - Assume the :witch: is around the corner. Had my first appt with the RE today, which went well.... but next month will pretty much just be about testing, not even going on clomid for the month, so that's pretty much out.... Guess there's always november, even though the last thing I wanted was to have to be mega-pregnant in the late summer again (my DD was born in August). Just not feeling great. :sadangel:


----------



## jessthemess

n.miller said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> Nmiller, I had a little dip as well and I was thinking sort of the same thing because Im 9 dpo, like AF couldnt be starting this early!
> 
> But then again considering its my first successful Clomid cycle who knows what my luteal phase and AF will be like.
> 
> 
> Jess - FX for you. Your temp dip looks a lot like my normal temp dips. I always dip between 8-11 days, and it's usually like yours.
> 
> 
> AFM - gonna kill DH. I feel achy and I'm sure he got me sick. I have to teach at 8 tomorrow, so hopefully this doesn't hit me as bad as him. Cramps were on and off for a bit this morning, but for the moment they seem to have faded. We'll see what happens. I'm trying to just let go. It's sooooo hard.Click to expand...

Thanks!

Maybe if yours is different than normal, than maybe it is implantation!!!!! Fingers, toes, arms, legs, and eyes crossed haha :)


----------



## n.miller

KrissyB said:


> Pink spotting just started :cry: - Assume the :witch: is around the corner. Had my first appt with the RE today, which went well.... but next month will pretty much just be about testing, not even going on clomid for the month, so that's pretty much out.... Guess there's always november, even though the last thing I wanted was to have to be mega-pregnant in the late summer again (my DD was born in August). Just not feeling great. :sadangel:

:hugs::hugs: Go ahead and cry. This seems to be the month for it. At least with the RE you'll be able to start putting a full plan in place. And even a month off Clomid is good because long term effects of it on the body are bad. The doc needs to see what's normal for you before he starts adjusting it. :hugs:


----------



## sppmom

Hi Everyone! 

I'm still waiting for O but wanting to tell everyone that don't lose hope! We're all in this together.. Think of it this way., this will give us more time and opportunity to get know each other better :)


----------



## Puppy Power

Did a HPT yesterday and got a BFN. Think I was 11 DPO so I guess it's still early. Don't feel pregnant though. Only symptom I've had is being sick on Saturday. My BF was both concerned and excited :haha:


----------



## KatO79

jessthemess said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Because I normally start to get a horrible backache around then on O day and my temp goes up a few hours after:winkwink:
> 
> This! I had a terrible back pain on a Friday night and all day Saturday, and then it turned out I ovulated on Saturday. I wondered and googled if my backache was due to ovulation, nice to hear other people have had it!!
> 
> 
> As for me, my doctor called about my progesterone results. It was 9.21 which my doctor said was really good for 5dpo. So then now I will stop saying maybe I ovulated! Because I actually ovulated, yay! YAY!
> 
> I don't know if the ovulation was strong enough to result in pregnancy, Doctor said 5 and over on 5dpo is good, but I feel like I dont care if I get a BFP because I'm just so excited I finally ovulated.Click to expand...

Yay another with O symptoms:) Yeah some women do get symptoms like ours at right before, during or after O. The trick is to know when the symptoms come so maybe you get a heads up on that your about to O and get BDing now:haha:

Yay for you Oing:happydance: I wish my GP would've checked my progesterone just so I know for sure my levels are fine but it doesn't look like it's a normal procedure here in Denmark:nope: Maybe they first check it if you've had a number of miscarriages which would be stupid:dohh:

But anyway, let's have an O party :happydance::headspin::dance:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

According to FF I should've already od. ...but just got home from work and felt nauseous and sharp uncomfortable pricking feeling very low down on my left. Maybe it's just gas :wacko: but I do feel weird!

Good luck puppy power, tho I had sickness during my first pregnancy and wouldn't wish that on anyone! :)


----------



## Cherryb89

So my bleeding has stopped for now! Trying not to jinx it but I was so sure it was IB bleeding. I had two days of blaring positive OPKS. On the most positive day I had very sore nipples and very bad cramps.. BD twice the night before... And then 6 days later pink spotting for a day and a half.. And then 4 hours of red spotting only on TP...now no bleeding. The timing for everything is so convenient and getting my hopes up.


----------



## jessthemess

Puppy Power said:


> Did a HPT yesterday and got a BFN. Think I was 11 DPO so I guess it's still early. Don't feel pregnant though. Only symptom I've had is being sick on Saturday. My BF was both concerned and excited :haha:

Not out till AF shows!!! 11dpo is still early enough to see a BFN even if you are pregnant!


----------



## jessthemess

KrissyB said:


> Pink spotting just started :cry: - Assume the :witch: is around the corner. Had my first appt with the RE today, which went well.... but next month will pretty much just be about testing, not even going on clomid for the month, so that's pretty much out.... Guess there's always november, even though the last thing I wanted was to have to be mega-pregnant in the late summer again (my DD was born in August). Just not feeling great. :sadangel:

Boo November! I also do not want to try in November but its not even for a good reason like not wanting to be giant pregnant in the hot summer. Its a silly reason lol all of my husbands 4 nieces and nephew have birthdays in July haha its tooooo many birthday parties as it is!


----------



## jessthemess

Sorry ladies I've been so needy on here today. These last few days of waiting are getting killer. :( And just now I've started to get those light "AF is on its way" cramps. And I'm thinking I might have hoped I would get a BFP a lot more than I knew. :( Boo.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Pink spotting just started :cry: - Assume the :witch: is around the corner. Had my first appt with the RE today, which went well.... but next month will pretty much just be about testing, not even going on clomid for the month, so that's pretty much out.... Guess there's always november, even though the last thing I wanted was to have to be mega-pregnant in the late summer again (my DD was born in August). Just not feeling great. :sadangel:


So sorry Krissy :hugs: Hopefully the RE will get things moving for you.


AFM: Not much to report cd 9 Should begin to see ovulation signs in the next week. Starting OPK's tomorrow.


----------



## n.miller

jessthemess said:


> Sorry ladies I've been so needy on here today. These last few days of waiting are getting killer. :( And just now I've started to get those light "AF is on its way" cramps. And I'm thinking I might have hoped I would get a BFP a lot more than I knew. :( Boo.

Jess - I know exactly what you. Until the BFN shows up, u don't realize how much you hoped for the BFP. You'll tell urself ur ok either way, but truth is, it still hurts. :hugs: never feel bad for needing others.


----------



## Cherryb89

I know its only 9dpo. But im convinced i see something.
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-07 14.50.41.jpg
File size: 79.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## n.miller

Temp rebounded. Not as high as before, but it rose about .6 pts. I'll take it. At least it wasn't a dreaded sign of AFs arrival. Pretty sure the nightmare sweat caused the decrease to be so severe now.


----------



## KatO79

So now I'm 1 DPO and the 2WW begins.... for the 14th time:wacko:

I'll have to try and keep myself busy the next couple of weeks so I don't start symptom spotting and drive myself nuts:blush:

The only problem is DH is going away on a business trip tomorrow:dohh: Think he'll be gone for almost 1 week. Good thing it's after I O'ed or I would've been really annoyed:nope:


----------



## AugustBride6

I am just hanging around at 7 DPO. I had a slight temp drop yesterday and today it jumped .4 :thumbup:


----------



## Ruz

Yes please move me to the bfp list :) just took one now at noon and 11 dpo and here is the pic. 

https://i59.tinypic.com/2mds64y.jpg


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Ruz!!:happydance:


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats again Ruz on your June baby!!!


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the bfp's! October seems to be a great month!

AFM: Chickened out and haven't tested since the bfn at 9dpo. Currently 12dpo. Two more days.


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry for my little pity fest yesterday :blush:. I know my DH and I haven't even been trying for that long yet... but it's so much longer than the first, and knowing that there are some underlying health issues - have just made it feel like an eternity.

N.Miller - Thanks so much for the kind words. It's interesting, apparently my RE's office doesn't even like to use Clomid because of all the side effects. Femara is usually their drug of choice (if that's the route they decide is best for me in November). Works for me - I had SO MANY bad side effects on Clomid, I'd be up for trying something else.

Ruz - BEAUTIFUL :bfp: Congrats again - and I added you to the official list! H&H 9 months :happydance::baby::happydance:

Echo - FXed for you :dust:


----------



## jessthemess

Way to hold strong Echo!


----------



## echo

Thanks! 

I have several friends who liked femera better than clomid (and got BFP's on it!), they did mention less side effects. Someone mentioned that it depends on what your body is doing, some doctors prescribe clomid to women who don't have trouble ovulating, just haven't conceived, and this can throw hormones off. The peeps I know who conceived on clomid had pcos, and clomid did make them o. One woman I know still didn't o on clomid, but did on femera. I wonder if body chemistry has to do with it?

I used to have wicked erratic and long cycles. I relied heavily on opk's and a monitor. I went to accupuncture, I did yoga, I took herbs. I ate a clean vegetarian/vegan diet. I gave up caffeine and alcohol. Cycles still wacked. Gave up trying. Lost 25 pounds, stopped being vegetarian (still eating well, low sugar and all) and viola! Regular cycles. So I'm hoping the tides have turned. 

My fx'd are crossed for all of you. <3


----------



## n.miller

Krissy - I did Femara for 1 cycle with the RE before we decided to do unmonitored until we get DH's stuff in better condition. DH says I was less mean on femara than clomid. LOL. Clomid resulted in high irritability for me, but that was it. Femara is definitely better in terms of side effects. Still, its a fertility drug, and all potential effects of long term use have not been explored, so if sounds like you definitely found a great RE who knows what to and not to do.


----------



## jessthemess

KrissyB said:


> Sorry for my little pity fest yesterday :blush:.

Hey we are all at this pity party together haha so no need to be sorry! We all feel the same!


----------



## deductivemom

jessthemess said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for my little pity fest yesterday :blush:.
> 
> Hey we are all at this pity party together haha so no need to be sorry! We all feel the same!Click to expand...

Agreed, Jess! We are all here for support and affirmation, and trying to keep perspective in the face of disappointment and totally justified sadness and worry. Krissy, so sorry to hear you are out this month :nope:

nmiller, your temps are still looking great! I am sure with this latest temp that the dip was either implantation or environmental (if you look at my chart you can see I have a fairly substantial dip a couple days ago - it was because the temp dropped massively that night and we hadn't turned the heat on in the house yet). Really hoping this is your month! When do you plan to test?

AFM, day 4 on progesterone and so far no major symptoms just my usually TWW stuff (super tired yesterday, creamy CM, etc). No notable difference in my temps this month either, but very steady so far. This is the first month that FF and my other cycle monitoring app disagree on O date, which is weird. I am going with FF which says I am currently 6dpo (the other says 7dpo). They are pretty close so it doesn't really matter. 

I have noticed that ferning stayed for several days after O on my fertility microscope and is now returning again today. I wonder if that's a good sign (I've heard you have higher estrogen in pregnancy cycles, which is what causes the ferning)? Or maybe it's a bad sign that I have too much estrogen :( 

Planning to start testing on Friday (9dpo). Any testing buddies out there? If no positive test or AF by next Wednesday, will go to the doc for a blood test so I can stop the progesterone.


----------



## deductivemom

Cherryb89 said:


> I know its only 9dpo. But im convinced i see something.

It's so hard to tell online, but I think I might see something! Last month I had a chemical and kept seeing shadow lines for a couple of days before I got something I considered a definite (although still, sadly, very faint) line. When are you planning to retest? Keep us updated and FX for you!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

I will be your testing buddy, Deductive! I will be 10 dpo.


----------



## lucy1

So far I've had mild nausea, headaches, a small bleed this morning (3/4dpo), tugging in stomach, tiredness and I woke up the past two nights to pee and I'm pretty sure that the crisps I bought at lunchtime sent me a subliminal pregnancy message.

I am THE obsessive symptom spotter....it's gonna be a looooooong TWW :thumbup:


----------



## deductivemom

AugustBride6 said:


> I will be your testing buddy, Deductive! I will be 10 dpo.

Yay, August! Can't wait to hear how it goes. And your chart is looking really good so far. FX for us both. :happydance:


----------



## bluefish1980

CD 16 over here and I've been having a crazy load of EWCM for the past couple of days, yet my OPKs are almost invisible!! Temps are all over the place this cycle too. Not sure why. I wanna keep BDing, but DH is ill so it doesnt look good for us this cycle :(


----------



## sppmom

Yeah!!! Cd25 and I finally got some ewcm!! Going to test to make sure I get a +opk.. Hubby will be so thrilled.... Lol


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Lol, now we're TTC its funny how I'm the one who now feels like a sex pest....but only when its a green box on FF! haha:haha:


----------



## sppmom

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Lol, now we're TTC its funny how I'm the one who now feels like a sex pest....but only when its a green box on FF! haha:haha:

I KNOW.. I msg my hubby just ago while and said.. "guess what we're doing tonight?!? - the time has come"

he was like.. errr ok?

Im totally not a romantic huh?


----------



## macydarling

CD 8 for me...zzzzzz...most boring part of the cycle :coffee:


----------



## jessthemess

lucy1 said:


> I am THE obsessive symptom spotter....it's gonna be a looooooong TWW :thumbup:

This. Haha I died :)


----------



## jessthemess

Good luck to those testing early! If my tests get here early I will probably test early haha the closer I get to 14dpo the more itchy I get for POAS. Its probably I good thing I ordered them to be delivered later than this Thursday!


Also good luck to the ladies gearing up to O!


----------



## heff1604

Canadianmom4 said:


> Testing October 16th!!

Me too! :dance:


----------



## deductivemom

jessthemess said:


> Good luck to those testing early! If my tests get here early I will probably test early haha the closer I get to 14dpo the more itchy I get for POAS. Its probably I good thing I ordered them to be delivered later than this Thursday!

Good thinking on the external source of willpower! I start getting that impulse to test earlier and earlier each month (on cycle 7 this time). At first I wouldn't even think about it for about a week after O. Now I symptom spot starting 2 or 3 days after O and can hardly keep myself from testing starting about a week after. I'm shooting for Friday as my first test date this month, so maybe we'll be testing buddies this weekend :)


----------



## Court28

Bfn at 11dpo. Had some faint pinky/brown cm yesterday so not sure if its af gearing up to surprise me early again, or if its the result of implantation. Plan on testing again tomorrow, and until af arrives.


----------



## n.miller

As always, I will live vicariously through all of you in terms of testing. I will not test unless AF is more than 1 week late. After so long never seeing a positive, I refuse to see another negative. Only way I'll know if it's a BFN is if AF arrives.

That being said, according to FF, since I Oed day 14, I'm predicted to have a 28 day cycle. AF due Mon-Tues of next week. However, normal for me is 31 day cycle, so I'm thinking more like Thur-Friday of next week. So If IF has not shown by Oct 24, I will :test:


----------



## jessiecat

Court28 said:


> Bfn at 11dpo. Had some faint pinky/brown cm yesterday so not sure if its af gearing up to surprise me early again, or if its the result of implantation. Plan on testing again tomorrow, and until af arrives.

I had brown discharge today too :( 
Not gonna test yet tho....


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Heff!

FXed that it's IB for those with spotting!! :dust:


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> CD 8 for me...zzzzzz...most boring part of the cycle :coffee:

Indeed!! CD 10 for me, probably won't O for another week...ugh! So boring!


----------



## Lynny77

I rarely test as well unless I'm late and today is cd34- not sure when I o'd since I was on holiday. And you know when you think you're fairly sure you're pregnant? In your head your practically writing the announcement. I did a frer and bfn. I had a meltdown and cried. Better now. Now it's like- when will af show up? I know I o'd- boobs are sore and I'm an emotional mess.


----------



## jessthemess

n.miller said:


> according to FF, since I Oed day 14, I'm predicted to have a 28 day cycle. AF due Mon-Tues of next week. However, normal for me is 31 day cycle, so I'm thinking more like Thur-Friday of next week. So If IF has not shown by Oct 24, I will :test:

 Im with you, AF should be here by Monday if it is coming.


----------



## jessthemess

Court28 said:


> Bfn at 11dpo. Had some faint pinky/brown cm yesterday so not sure if its af gearing up to surprise me early again, or if its the result of implantation. Plan on testing again tomorrow, and until af arrives.

Sorry to hear about the BFN! Fingers crossed its too early and youll see your BFP soon!


----------



## Court28

I test with horrible IC anyway as my husband won't let me spend $25 for a decent test, im hoping 11dpo is just too early with a dumb test :)


----------



## jessthemess

I use Wondfos which are ICs and very inexpensive on Amazon but pretty highly rated on countdowntopregnancy and that site has been pretty helpful to me in figuring what brands to trust.


----------



## Court28

Im in New Zealand so postage on anything decent test wise is always too costly in the end! Its ok though, I just have to be patient. If period is late or I get a faint line on these stupid tests, I'll be able to convince DH to buy a frer or digital ;)


----------



## sppmom

Gahhhhh.. Just did opk.. Faint second line.. So I dunno if it's time yet.
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-07 19.04.45.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessthemess

sppmom said:


> Gahhhhh.. Just did opk.. Faint second line.. So I dunno if it's time yet.

Looks like a couple of days away but probably close to your fertile window!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sppmom

jessthemess said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> Gahhhhh.. Just did opk.. Faint second line.. So I dunno if it's time yet.
> 
> Looks like a couple of days away but probably close to your fertile window!! Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thanks jess.. So should I wait till the two lines are bright red? I have this nagging feeling that I'm gonna miss my O.... :dohh:


----------



## jessthemess

sppmom said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> Gahhhhh.. Just did opk.. Faint second line.. So I dunno if it's time yet.
> 
> Looks like a couple of days away but probably close to your fertile window!! Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks jess.. So should I wait till the two lines are bright red? I have this nagging feeling that I'm gonna miss my O.... :dohh:Click to expand...

If your partner can go four or five days in a row without getting exhausted, you could start now! But if you are worried you cant keep up that pace then Id do every other day and then when you get a truly positive OPK do that night and the next two nights in a row. Do you temp?


----------



## sppmom

jessthemess said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> Gahhhhh.. Just did opk.. Faint second line.. So I dunno if it's time yet.
> 
> Looks like a couple of days away but probably close to your fertile window!! Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks jess.. So should I wait till the two lines are bright red? I have this nagging feeling that I'm gonna miss my O.... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> If your partner can go four or five days in a row without getting exhausted, you could start now! But if you are worried you cant keep up that pace then Id do every other day and then when you get a truly positive OPK do that night and the next two nights in a row. Do you temp?Click to expand...

No I don't temp.. But I was thinking I'll start next month if i get a bfn. 

If we BD that often wouldn't the quality of the swimmers be lower?


----------



## jumpingo

i was under the impression that unless you had tests done or reason to believe his swimmers weren't "normal" that every other day is often the recommended schedule...:shrug:

we haven't had any sperm analysis or anything done, so anyone who has, please correct me if i'm wrong!:dohh:


----------



## jessthemess

When my dh's SA came back good we asked our Dr this and she said two things. One, unless he has a low sperm count, motility issue, etc, something wrong with his semen, than it cannot hurt to regularly ejaculate. Two, she said research shows regular ejaculation has proven to encourage healthier sperm production and a healthier count, as well regular ejaculation means sperm are less likely to be damaged by body heat, caffeine, low levels of radiation that everyone comes into contact every day, etc.

But just to be safe Id go by what your Dr has told you.


----------



## n.miller

Like jump said, unless there is something wrong, regular fairly frequent schedule is fine.


DH's SA came back with low count. We need to be careful to preserve as much healthy sperm for my fertile window as possible. We can then do a fe marathon days in hopes of having enough there. But before we got the SA, we were told every other day was perfectly healthy.


----------



## sppmom

Thanks ladies for all your insight :)


----------



## jessiecat

I'm out, ladies! onto the next month for me....


----------



## jessthemess

jessiecat said:


> I'm out, ladies! onto the next month for me....

Sorry to hear that jessiecat :( :( good luck for your next cycle though!


----------



## Cherryb89

More bleeding this morning... now nothing again. Thought for sure it is AF... but since it has stopped again i am still confused! !! Wasted a test anyway. . Could see the tiniest squinter so i took a photo... i also tweaked it and saw a line. But its not this obvious in person! Never had a line like this come up in previous tweaks... id say i am anywhere between 8-10 dpo. Not calling this a bfp on account of the tweak though.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender6.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jumpingo

Cherryb89 said:


> More bleeding this morning... now nothing again. Thought for sure it is AF... but since it has stopped again i am still confused! !! Wasted a test anyway. . Could see the tiniest squinter so i took a photo... i also tweaked it and saw a line. But its not this obvious in person! Never had a line like this come up in previous tweaks... id say i am anywhere between 8-10 dpo. Not calling this a bfp on account of the tweak though.

definitely a squinter but hopefully the start of something!!!:flower:


----------



## jessthemess

I see a line but I don't see color yet so I agree, keep waiting and testing!


----------



## rachieroo

I think I'm out af due tomorrow and spotted today, bfn on test. First cycle since coming off bcp and if af does come it will be right on schedule so will mean they are normal still! Good luck ladies. x


----------



## heff1604

Morning Ladies! I&#8217;ve been stalking this feed and was hoping I could join you :) 

I think I O&#8217;d today (I haven&#8217;t been charting so I&#8217;m going by an app) and DH and I had been DBing every day since AF ended earlier this month&#8230;we weren&#8217;t able to last night and probably won&#8217;t be able to tonight either so fingers crossed.

I am planning on testing on the 18th. I have been extremely fatigued and bloated&#8230;AF like symptoms but that&#8217;s not due for a couple of weeks! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jessthemess

rachieroo said:


> I think I'm out af due tomorrow and spotted today, bfn on test. First cycle since coming off bcp and if af does come it will be right on schedule so will mean they are normal still! Good luck ladies. x


Aw, good luck to you on your next cycle too!


----------



## sppmom

heff1604 said:


> Morning Ladies! Ive been stalking this feed and was hoping I could join you :)
> 
> I think I Od today (I havent been charting so Im going by an app) and DH and I had been DBing every day since AF ended earlier this monthwe werent able to last night and probably wont be able to tonight either so fingers crossed.
> 
> I am planning on testing on the 18th. I have been extremely fatigued and bloatedAF like symptoms but thats not due for a couple of weeks!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Welcome heff!! 

BD everyday?... Wow impressive! I don't think hubby and I have that stamina.. I think I'm getting too old lol

:thumbup:


----------



## jessthemess

heff1604 said:


> Morning Ladies! Ive been stalking this feed and was hoping I could join you :)
> 
> I think I Od today (I havent been charting so Im going by an app) and DH and I had been DBing every day since AF ended earlier this monthwe werent able to last night and probably wont be able to tonight either so fingers crossed.
> 
> I am planning on testing on the 18th. I have been extremely fatigued and bloatedAF like symptoms but thats not due for a couple of weeks!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Tired and bloated can come around ovulation too, so thats good!

Welcome!


----------



## heff1604

sppmom said:


> heff1604 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies! Ive been stalking this feed and was hoping I could join you :)
> 
> I think I Od today (I havent been charting so Im going by an app) and DH and I had been DBing every day since AF ended earlier this monthwe werent able to last night and probably wont be able to tonight either so fingers crossed.
> 
> I am planning on testing on the 18th. I have been extremely fatigued and bloatedAF like symptoms but thats not due for a couple of weeks!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Welcome heff!!
> 
> BD everyday?... Wow impressive! I don't think hubby and I have that stamina.. I think I'm getting too old lol
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha! Everyday makes it sound more impressive than saying three days in a row ;)


----------



## heff1604

Oh, I also wanted to ask what your options...what you think the chances are that I&#8217;ll get a BFP this month if we were only able to BD those three days prior to O day? I know the swimmers can hang around for a few days so I'm trying to be optimistic!


----------



## KrissyB

Whew - the labwork and testing is coming in fast and furious now. Fasting blood work tomorrow, ultrasound next Wednesday, HSG next Thursday... Then just one week until Halloween festivities start! At least this month should go by quickly!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## n.miller

So temp increased again this morning by .16 and FF felt the need to move my cross hairs and make them dotted. Ugh... Oh well. I still Oed somewhere between cd 14-15 is what I'm thinking.

AFM - I am extremely congested, but part of that is due to my freakin addiction to nasal spray. I have to get off it, and I know how to, I just can't do it when I don't have a day where loosing lots of sleep is ok. Hoping I'm not working my retail job on Saturday and then I can do it from Fri-Sat. But anyway, congestion got so bad this morning that I suddenly started feeling very warm and nauseous. Like head spinning, blood rushing to the ears. It was not pretty. Considering heading home early this afternoon.


----------



## AugustBride6

Krissy... sounds like you have a busy month ahead!! 

Miller...hope you start feeling better! 

afm....I have woke up two nights in a row sweating like crazy, then again to make a trip to the bathroom. I just want to :sleep: The same thing happened to me 2 cycles ago when I had the chemical. Who knows, I might just be going crazy :shrug: I bought 2 FRER's on lunch. I think I will test Friday morning and pack the other one in my luggage for the trip just in case :winkwink:


----------



## Eidson23

heff1604 said:


> Oh, I also wanted to ask what your options...what you think the chances are that Ill get a BFP this month if we were only able to BD those three days prior to O day? I know the swimmers can hang around for a few days so I'm trying to be optimistic!

We inseminated 3 and 2 days before positive OPK on the cycle we got our BFP.

Good luck everyone! I know I'm kind of a silent creeper but I really am rooting you all on and keeping up with these threads. :hugs:


----------



## jessthemess

Krissy - Boo lab work! Especially getting blood drawn. But then again, its good to have a proactive Dr.

August - I've also woke up super warm the last couple of nights. Someone told me that's a good sign of good progesterone levels!

Miller - Also sorry you are sick :(

As for me, CD11, still feeling impatient. No symptoms that couldn't also be chalked up to AF. Still feeling crampy and also grumpy, so I'm a little more certain its AF coming and not a BFP. DH has twice asked if I thought I was pregnant, once because of a headache and then again because of grumpiness. He's excited that I ovulated I think. But it adds a bit of pressure when I know he is thinking about it too. :(


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm having conflicted symptoms, sore heavy boobs but feeling cold....I am hypothyroid which also adds confusion to the mix! :shrug:


----------



## Court28

12dpo and another bfn :'( af definitely feels like shes on her way. This sucks. We have to put ttc on hold for a few months now as we will be moving cities next august and I dont want to move with either a teeny newborn, or heavily pregnant :( we have one more month before the due date would cause problems but I dont think dh wants to try this month so I think this is all done :'( :'( :'(


----------



## echo

:hugs: Court.


----------



## jessthemess

Court28 said:


> 12dpo and another bfn :'( af definitely feels like shes on her way. This sucks. We have to put ttc on hold for a few months now as we will be moving cities next august and I dont want to move with either a teeny newborn, or heavily pregnant :( we have one more month before the due date would cause problems but I dont think dh wants to try this month so I think this is all done :'( :'( :'(

Aw so sorry Court! How long will you wait to ttc again? You're not out yet though, lots of women don't get BFP till 14dpo, what if you implanted 10 or 11dpo? There wouldn't be enough HCG in your system yet to get a BFP.


----------



## Court28

I guess there is still a slight possibility but I really do feel like af is nearly here :( we wouldn't be ttc again until around February next year, which doesn't sound that far away but I really wanted this now :(


----------



## sppmom

jessthemess said:


> As for me, CD11, still feeling impatient. No symptoms that couldn't also be chalked up to AF. Still feeling crampy and also grumpy, so I'm a little more certain its AF coming and not a BFP. DH has twice asked if I thought I was pregnant, once because of a headache and then again because of grumpiness. He's excited that I ovulated I think. But it adds a bit of pressure when I know he is thinking about it too. :(

jess.. think of it this way, at least hubby is engaged and involved. Some hubbys out there just to plant the seed. and aren't really intuned with the aftermath (the tww, the emotional roller coaster of the process) :)


----------



## sppmom

Court28 said:


> 12dpo and another bfn :'( af definitely feels like shes on her way. This sucks. We have to put ttc on hold for a few months now as we will be moving cities next august and I dont want to move with either a teeny newborn, or heavily pregnant :( we have one more month before the due date would cause problems but I dont think dh wants to try this month so I think this is all done :'( :'( :'(

don't give up until the :witch: arrives!


----------



## macydarling

Ok since it's my birthday :happydance: there better be some :bfp: s! Sending lots of lucky birthday baby dust!!!!

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Ok since it's my birthday :happydance: there better be some some :bfp: s! Sending lots of lucky birthday baby dust!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!:cake:


----------



## jessthemess

macydarling said:


> Ok since it's my birthday :happydance: there better be some :bfp: s! Sending lots of lucky birthday baby dust!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:

Happy birthday Macydarling! Also I love your username!


----------



## n.miller

Happy birthday Macy!


----------



## Cupoftea3

May I join ladies? 

I think I'm 9 dpo and originally didn't have much hope, because I thought we missed o! I I used OPKs for the first time,but assumed when I got a faint + that was it and stopped testing. Would it have been a bit later? I saw something someone wrote on this thread that made me rethink! 

Thanks and all the best to the testers in the next few days!


----------



## macydarling

:haha: at the username...I sort of didnt realize everyone would be seeing it so I just used my name...and then I had to tag on the darling so it would be long enough :)


----------



## jessthemess

Cupoftea3 said:


> May I join ladies?
> 
> I think I'm 9 dpo and originally didn't have much hope, because I thought we missed o! I I used OPKs for the first time,but assumed when I got a faint + that was it and stopped testing. Would it have been a bit later? I saw something someone wrote on this thread that made me rethink!
> 
> Thanks and all the best to the testers in the next few days!

Welcome cupoftea! 

Its hard to answer your question. When you say you got a faint + does that mean on the OPK the two lines weren't the same color?

With OPKs, in a way, anything is possible. That's the short answer. 

You could get one positive OPK a month and ovulate the next day or three days later, or you could have six days of positive OPKs and never ovulate, or never get a truly positive OPK and still ovulate. I guess what I'm trying to say is they aren't very reliable. 

Typically for a healthy woman with normal LH levels and heathly ovulation, after you get a positive OPK, which usually means both the lines are the same color, you should ovulate in the next 12 to 48 hours. 

Do you temp?


----------



## AugustBride6

Happy birthday, Macy Macy!!


----------



## jumpingo

Court28 said:


> 12dpo and another bfn :'( af definitely feels like shes on her way. This sucks. We have to put ttc on hold for a few months now as we will be moving cities next august and I dont want to move with either a teeny newborn, or heavily pregnant :( we have one more month before the due date would cause problems but I dont think dh wants to try this month so I think this is all done :'( :'( :'(




Court28 said:


> I guess there is still a slight possibility but I really do feel like af is nearly here :( we wouldn't be ttc again until around February next year, which doesn't sound that far away but I really wanted this now :(

we're in the same boat! my younger brother is getting married in september 2015 (in the states and we live in japan, so looooong flight) and i wouldn't forgive myself if i wasn't able to be there, so if october is out, we are waiting until february too...:coffee: hopefully neither of us make it though!!!:thumbup:



macydarling said:


> :haha: at the username...I sort of didnt realize everyone would be seeing it so I just used my name...and then I had to tag on the darling so it would be long enough :)

i didn't assume macy was your real name! but now i'm trying it on with my last name and i might like it! adding it to the list!:winkwink: and again, happy birthday:coolio:


----------



## sppmom

Gahhhhhhhhhhhh.... 

That is all. 
At this point I'm wondering if I'm even gonna be able to test since +opk is almost unattainable..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141008_200226.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KrissyB

Happy Birthday, Macy! :cake:

Welcome Cup! And what Jess said is dead on - for the most part O happens 1-2 days after both lines are equally dark or the test line is darker. But it's possible to have multiple positives, or miss the surge and never get a positive.... And no matter what, it's not a complete O confirmation without temping as well.

spp - How many dpo are you?


----------



## cdelmar

Happy Birthday Macy!!!! 

Jess, your comment from earlier in the day, it does suck when you tell DH you may have ANY symptom and they get all excited or pretend you may be pregnant. So cute but so sad at the same time :sad1:


----------



## echo

Happy birthday, Macy!

Spp: Have you thought about getting a monitor? Takes all the guess work out.

AFM: Spotting started, so I am out.


----------



## Candycane02

Hi ladies. Do you mind if i join? i have lurked on and off the past year but I feel like I want to get involved so that I can have people to talk to. I figured I should start by joining a couple of threads. We haven't told anyone we are TTC and I honestly don't want to because I feel like its too much pressure. Anyway we have been NTNP for 4 years and I had thought that something would have happened by now but it hasn't so we have decided to start actively trying. So far I'm only doing OPKs, but I have decided to track symptoms after O. I am 8DPO. Here are my symptoms so far:

1-2DPO: Nothing
3DPO: headache, stomach ache, joint pain, nipple soreness
4DPO:Emotional , headache, tender breasts, stomach ache, diarrhea, fatigue, joint pain
5DPOidn't record as I was gone all day but I know that I was having back pain
6DPO: feeling blah, whole body aches like before getting sick. It hurts just rolling over in bed, but i don't feel like i am actually getting sick. tender breasts, joint pain, leg pain, fatigue, diarrhea. Also, I was incredibly tired. My eyes were hurting I was so tired but my body just wouldn't let me sleep
7DPO: Fatigue, headache, nipple soreness, breast tenderness, body aches (not as bad as prev day but still there), diarrhea, acne, pelvic pain, backache
8DPO: Still super tired today, but I only got 5 hours of sleep so I'm sure that is part of it. Backache, joint pain, leg pain (my whole legs have been hurting for a few days), nipple soreness, tender breasts, pelvic pain, constipation, indigestion, gas, acne. My pelvic pain seems to be worse this evening. It isn't unbearable or anything but does hurt. Its not constant but more like little jabs.

Just a note, back pain and migraines are a common issue for me but this back pain feels further down in my lower back than normal. My headaches are also just headaches, not the full migraines that I normally get. They feel a lot different. Well there is my story. 
I have read through most of the thread and I will work on reading through the rest. I wish everyone the best of luck in TTC!


----------



## AMartens

Is it too late to join in? I don't test for another week!


----------



## sppmom

KrissyB said:


> Happy Birthday, Macy! :cake:
> 
> Welcome Cup! And what Jess said is dead on - for the most part O happens 1-2 days after both lines are equally dark or the test line is darker. But it's possible to have multiple positives, or miss the surge and never get a positive.... And no matter what, it's not a complete O confirmation without temping as well.
> 
> spp - How many dpo are you?

Krissy.. Thats the problem.. Thats only my opk test


----------



## sppmom

echo said:


> Happy birthday, Macy!
> 
> Spp: Have you thought about getting a monitor? Takes all the guess work out.
> 
> AFM: Spotting started, so I am out.

I'm going to get that for the next month.. Any recommendations?


----------



## everton04

Can i join? Im pretty new to this. Plan on testing 25th of oct


----------



## jessthemess

Welcome Martens and Everton!!


----------



## Puppy Power

Congrats ruz!

AF got me on Tuesday. Silver lining, BF took me out for sushi/sashimi and sake yesterday - my favourite! Would happily forego though if I was pregnant, but its not meant to be this cycle. 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## drjo718

CD 14, entering my possible ovulation window from the clomid. I had some brown spotting a few days ago and watery red bleeding last night. Not sure what's up with that. Any thoughts?


----------



## AugustBride6

I had a big temp dip this morning, down .4. Grumble, grumble.


----------



## jessthemess

AugustBride6 said:


> I had a big temp dip this morning, down .4. Grumble, grumble.

Me too AugustBride. I think mine is either because I left the window I sleep next to wide open or because AF is nearly here. :(


----------



## jessthemess

drjo718 said:


> CD 14, entering my possible ovulation window from the clomid. I had some brown spotting a few days ago and watery red bleeding last night. Not sure what's up with that. Any thoughts?

Ovulation spotting?


----------



## MaybBaby

well my AF is due in 3-4 days, hoping it won't come but i havent had many symptoms to give me an inkling :haha:

I've had back pain (i always suffer with a bad back but this is just making me feel tired) tiredness (but not excessive) faint bits of heartburn (this was the symptom that made me twig i was carrying Dom but I'm not putting much stock into it) headaches, phlegmy throat, gagging whilst coughing (all coming from a cold I had last week) it just seems that whatever symptom I may get there is a reasonable explanation as to why i'm suffering with it...either that or maybe im talking myself out of it all in the hopes i get a :bfp:

So took a test two days ago and mega :bfn: was gutted because i *KNEW* it would be negative yet i still went and took it anyway! and now I have zero tests left. And OH has banned me from buying more because he hates how upset i get seeing that single line pop up :haha: 
I reckon this isn't going to be my month, me and OH have only BD'ed 4 times this month, I just feel it isnt enough, i try to broach that we should be more proactive, but he wants to take it in its stride (he hasn't the highest of drives anyway) I get kinda frustrated that we aren't doing enough when we could easily be doing more!!! 

OH THE JOYS! :rofl:

Im loving seeing the bfp's and belated bday wishes macy :)

Sprinklin' some pumpkin spiced :dust: on you all come on ladies, bring the lil pumpkin patches on! :haha:

xx


Oh! and to add the dreams I have had are so vivid and mental...none make sense and only one had anything to do with pregnancy in them but my gosh the dreams :S


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Candy, AMartens, and Ever! Good luck this month :dust:

Spp - Sorry, I actually meant what CD are you? 

Drjo - Hmm... I think it's pretty common to get some spotting around O, even without Clomid. Are you using OPKs or temping to keep track? It's strange that it was a few days apart though. You might want to check with your OB just to make sure.

August - :hugs: Sorry abt the temp dip. It's still pretty early though - maybe it's implanation? FXed

We're do for some more :BFP:s ladies! We've got a good every-other-day pattern going! Anyone testing today?


----------



## n.miller

Welcome everyone!


Sorry for those of you who got AF or think she's coming. I'm pretty sure I'll be in the same boat, just because I just don't feel I can conceive naturally. 

AFM - I have no idea what the heck is going on:dohh:. Temp dropped a bit again this morning, which resulted in FF taking away my cross hairs. So basically it's predicting that I never even Oed. Had a few cramps while drinking a can of soda this morning. Other than the severe congestion and headache (that I believe are caused by the cold my DH gave me:growlmad:), I've had no other symptoms. FF now has AF due next Thurs/Friday due to my normal 31 day cycle. Still not gonna test till Oct. 24, if I get that far.


----------



## heff1604

AMartens said:


> Is it too late to join in? I don't test for another week!

When are you planning on testing? I'm trying to be good and wait until the 18th!


----------



## jessthemess

n.miller said:


> Welcome everyone!
> 
> 
> Sorry for those of you who got AF or think she's coming. I'm pretty sure I'll be in the same boat, just because I just don't feel I can conceive naturally.
> 
> AFM - I have no idea what the heck is going on:dohh:. Temp dropped a bit again this morning, which resulted in FF taking away my cross hairs. So basically it's predicting that I never even Oed. Had a few cramps while drinking a can of soda this morning. Other than the severe congestion and headache (that I believe are caused by the cold my DH gave me:growlmad:), I've had no other symptoms. FF now has AF due next Thurs/Friday due to my normal 31 day cycle. Still not gonna test till Oct. 24, if I get that far.

I'm not going to lie, that just seems weird the cross hairs are gone...What happens when you take out the 6th's really low temp?


----------



## KrissyB

N.miller - How many cycles have you tracked and/or have any of them been irregular?
I am pretty sure FF averages all of your previous data when making predictions/determinations about each new month. So you could try going into Data -> Manage Stats/Averages -> and then unclick some of your more irregular cycles, and it might pop the CHs back in.


----------



## n.miller

Jess - taking out the really low one doesn't give the cross hairs back.

Krissy - This would be my third natural cycle, and everything points to the same type of pattern, this cycle just slightly earlier. I had +opks on the same day, but the previous two cycles showed a temp increase on cd 20, where as this one shows an increase on cd 15. Not overly worried since there are only 3 cycles and I'm still working on becoming "normal" as the metformin starts to work.


----------



## Court28

Af came :'( we have decided one more cycle ttc before our break until February.


----------



## MaybBaby

Court28 said:


> Af came :'( we have decided one more cycle ttc before our break until February.

:( so sorry chick :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Court...but YAY for giving it another go!


----------



## sppmom

KrissyB said:


> Welcome Candy, AMartens, and Ever! Good luck this month :dust:
> 
> Spp - Sorry, I actually meant what CD are you?

Im on CD 28... my cycles are long.. but at this point, I probably missed I somehow..

sigh.


----------



## jessthemess

Court28 said:


> Af came :'( we have decided one more cycle ttc before our break until February.

Boo AF but so exciting you have another month!!


----------



## jessthemess

Today I'm 12dpo. Yesterday I had light fluttery AF cramps, today not as much, also my temp dropped a bit but I might have said that already, sorry. Still haven't POAS. If I get AF it will be here before Monday!


----------



## sppmom

jessthemess said:


> Today I'm 12dpo. Yesterday I had light fluttery AF cramps, today not as much, also my temp dropped a bit but I might have said that already, sorry. Still haven't POAS. If I get AF it will be here before Monday!

I admire your willpower.. I would be POAS constantly


----------



## tankel

:hi:Hi Ladies,

May I join? The DH and I have been NTNP for about 3 yeas and TTC for the last 3 months. I am using OPT for the first time as my cycles have been wonky ever since we started trying. I think my O will come around the 15th. I hope the luck of this thread will rub off on all of us this month!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome tankel! FXed for lots of luck for you :dust:


----------



## tankel

Thanks. I hope this cycle goes well. The DH doesn't have a lot of drive so I have things :winkwink: well-timed. What brand of OPTs do you all use?


----------



## sppmom

Does it look like it's getting darker? Come on opk!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141009_175552.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## drjo718

Krissy, I've done opks for 3 days now, and they're all negative. After my mc I had 1 normal period and then this weird off and on spotting until I ovulated nearly 2 months later. I just wish my body would be normal :(


----------



## AMartens

Hi ladies! Experienced something I never have in the last 5 months of TTC.

Im on cycle day 24 (Cycles are usually 31)
And 11dpo

Today I had some extremely minor bleeding/spotting. It lasted for all of maybe 5 wipes, very pinky/red colored. How long has everyone waited after experiencing what I am hoping is implantation bleeding before testing.

I planned on testing on Tuesday, October 14th - should I still wait until then?


----------



## cdelmar

Court, nice, you get to give one more cycle a try!! :happydance:

N. Miller, my guess is that you ovulated on CD18 :thumbup:

Spmom, just a few more days, you are almost there, hang in there! :coffee:

AMartens, I dont have any experience in that area but, sounds promising!! I say test this weekend! :winkwink:

CD20, think I oed yesterday or the day before, need at least 2 more temps to figure it out lol!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies..... AF arrived today (a day early!) so I'm out..... I will probably just squeeze into October as I should be 10dpo on the 31st - he he! So would love to still hang around in here! I was thinking I might try OPK's - can anyone recommend a good brand? I'm in the UK. I was wondering about the clear blue ones as they give you a smiley face (he he!) but my friend used them and didn't get a single smiley face before getting a BFP! Thank you. Sending lots of baby dust and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

Hi I'm around 5dpo going to start testing on Tuesday at 9dpo not feeling hopeful though ... My symptoms so far are shooting pains in my boobs, pink stain on loo roll tmi only happend once and just on paper, slight cramping, headaches xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm 6 dpo ( I think) and my nipples are going crazy tingly, not sure if it's just something random or an actual symptom! At work and keep wanting to grab my boobs! :dohh:


----------



## AugustBride6

Happy Friday Ladies!!!

10dpo.....My temp jumped back up .5 this morning! It was my highest temp this cycle :happydance: I went ahead and tested, I didnt want to leave my testing buddy hanging. :winkwink: BFN....I totally expected it though, especially if yesterday was implantation. I will test again on Sunday:thumbup:


----------



## n.miller

Temp went down a lot this morning, cross hairs back but dashed. Pretty sure it's BFN this month. Not feeling optimistic, but not crushed right now.


Since my Friday is a work from home day, I'm gonna get my midterm grades submitted and then surprise DH. He's gonna be working from home a lot with the new job so I'm gonna get our home office put together.


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it, Miller! I thought for sure this was your month! I'm holding out hope :)


----------



## jessthemess

Hello dreamer, Abz, and sarah! 

Dreamer, I use Wondfo and I purchase them on Amazon, I dont know if thats an option in the UK though.

Sarah and Abz, sounds promising, my fingers are crossed!

Miller, sorry your temp dropped again :( mine did too :( neither of us dropped below the cover line, so we can still hope yet!


----------



## tankel

:coffee: Waiting for O is always seems to drag on, but its going by faster this time since I get to read about you all. 

AMartens--seems promising, I think I would test. But I have no will power.
AugustBride6--looks good :happydance:

:dust: baby dust to both of you :dust:


----------



## smiley4442

Just wanted to drop in and say :hi: . CD 13, heading into my fertile window. So this next week sometime should be my O day. I bought some Preseed to try. I figure it never hurts! I've been so busy this month with the new job this month has flown by. Hopefully the 2ww will be the same. I will be super busy with Davey's first birthday party coming up, some bday parties, halloween parties and of course halloween. ;)


----------



## KatO79

Hi all, thought I'd check in:)

I'm 4 dpo today. 

Not much other than most of yesterday and today have been sore on the side of my right breast. Also had a strange pain just over/at my pubic bone for several minutes. I've also been extra emotional and cry at the drop of a hat. I'm normally emotional during my 2 WW, especially as AF approaches, but it's too early for AF symptoms:shrug: Have been having creamy/watery CM, it alternates. 

Not reading into anything to avoid disappointment though:shrug: We'll see. I should really take better notes of what I experience each month so I know what really is unusual for me during the 2WW of non-pregnant cycles:dohh:


----------



## Lynny77

Looks like the witch is here. Roll on November!


----------



## deductivemom

AugustBride6 said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!!
> 
> 10dpo.....My temp jumped back up .5 this morning! It was my highest temp this cycle :happydance: I went ahead and tested, I didnt want to leave my testing buddy hanging. :winkwink: BFN....I totally expected it though, especially if yesterday was implantation. I will test again on Sunday:thumbup:

Yay, testing buddies! Sorry to hear about the BFN :hugs:

I tested today at 9dpo and got a BFN :( For once I am actually surprised to see a negative - I was just sure I felt implantation cramps a few nights ago, and then the next morning my temp went up to the highest EVER (98.3) and has stayed up a few days. I am on progesterone, so that could be affecting temps, but I'm not sure why my temp would suddenly go up after being on it for 5 days. Maybe it just takes that long to build up. That same morning I also started to have morning nausea, but I know that can also be a side effect of progesterone. 

Anyway, testing every day until AF or next Wednesday. If nothing by then, I will go in to the doc for a blood test to see if I should stop progesterone and let AF start. FX for all the testers!


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs:Lynny


----------



## KrissyB

Dreamer - Sorry the :witch: got you - but bestof luck on Halloween!

Lynny - :hugs: to you too... Stupid :witch:

Welcome Sarah!

August - OOOH! Those temps look very promising!! FXed!! :dust:

Deductive - 9 dpo is still very early for a :bfp:, even if you did implant 3 days ago, you might just not have enough hcg for the test to pick up yet. Your temps are still looking great, so I can't wait to see more tests!


----------



## jessthemess

AF is here! :( Spotting and it is too red and heavy to be anything but AF.

So I'm out! This is a great board though! Good luck to you all and I DO NOT want to see ANY of you in November's thread! ;)


----------



## n.miller

Decided while I was surprising DH with his office, I might be able to have something else in the room to surprise him with too. So I tested. Now, if I Oed on cd 14 or 15, I'm 11 dpo, but if I Oed later around cd 20, I'm only 6dpo. Definitely BFN. Not even a hint of a shadow of a line. Nada.:nope: oh well. I'm surprisingly not devastated.


----------



## sppmom

Lynny77 said:


> Looks like the witch is here. Roll on November!

CRAPPY......sorry to hear that lynny


----------



## sppmom

jessthemess said:


> AF is here! :( Spotting and it is too red and heavy to be anything but AF.
> 
> So I'm out! This is a great board though! Good luck to you all and I DO NOT want to see ANY of you in November's thread! ;)

jess... sorry to hear that the darn witch came...


----------



## AMartens

Dreamer - For OPK I used First Response, not sure if you have that brand (I'm from Canada). Had never used a OPK before, and I had really great luck with them!


----------



## n.miller

Temp holding steady at 98.18, low but above cover line. I know in my heart it's BFN. And today I'm scared it will always be BFN.


----------



## lucy1

This is today's 7/8dpo fmu test. Took another after around 4 hours and 900ml of liquid and was genuinely disappointed it was a bfn haha! Bottom is an old opk I'd kept for reference.

Still my fmu test looks promising I hope!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## canadabear

n.miller said:


> Temp holding steady at 98.18, low but above cover line. I know in my heart it's BFN. And today I'm scared it will always be BFN.

:hugs: I understand where you're at today.. :flower:


----------



## drjo718

:hugs: n.miller

Afm, feeling kinda weird aches in my ovary areas that I've never felt before, and have a feeling of fullness. Also still having hints of very light blood tinged cm, maybe leftover from the bleeding a couple days ago? Not sure if any of this is clomid related. Had a line on an opk yesterday, but negative. CD 15 today. 

On a side note, I'm a labor and delivery nurse. Most of my job is happy, but last night was not. These days suck. :(


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Hey all I just wanted to join in ! I'm ovulating today ! Actually I think right now for the past few hrs have felt very heavy and crampy with cervix and ovulation pain opk was positive yesterday at 2 pm and at 8 pm surge was already fading. This am was negative and 3 hrs later much lighter then the control line. My and DHs anniversary is on halloween and I hope to get a bfp ! I'll be 18 dpo ( I know crazy but that's what my last LP was!) his birthdays is on nov 3 so I hope it's a double present! Happy Halloween!


----------



## KatO79

n.miller said:


> Temp holding steady at 98.18, low but above cover line. I know in my heart it's BFN. And today I'm scared it will always be BFN.

Awww n.miller:hugs: I have days like that myself. But don't count yourself out until AF shows up. I'm sure one day you'll see a BFP:thumbup:

Personally this is why I dropped temping, other than it was a bit stressful. Every drop in temp drove me into a spiral of sadness. I'd rather AF just shows up and be a bit sad that day than also be upset for days beforehand. Also I couldn't stand speculating every month if any temp rise was because I'm pregnant and every drop assuring me I wasn't. I'm happier without the temping but that's me:shrug:

AFM nothing much to report. I'm just taking things easy until I can start assisted conception. Looking forward to our 1st meeting with the clinic on November 5th but it feels like it's ages away:wacko: But looking forward to seeing what the results will be from the ultrasound they'll be doing that day and what my blood work showed as I doubt they'll be forwarding me those results:shrug:


----------



## canadabear

Went to docs today..was all checked put down there and everything looks great and normal. was worried as a few lumps but he said nothing to be concerned about. 
Now not sure about when O day was as temping is all messed up this month. Might just drop it and just do opks and cm checking. :dust:


----------



## MaybBaby

Period is due soon, between tomorrow and Tuesday (according to period tracker, and FF) not holding much stock feel like the witch will get me in time for Halloween - If I've had any symptoms since my last time i'm excessively gassy (and pongy with it :rofl: much to OH's dismay!) my moods keep changing but this could mean im about to have an awful AF - and went to home base today and had this weird lightheadedness going on, like my head was full of water or floating with blocked hearing? it wasn't comfortable!!

Ill keep my fingers crossed I have no tests to take as said OH has banned me from purchasing some until im over so many days! :haha: im itching to get one though!

Met my friend who is pregnant (she and her husband had a tough time and gratefully it paid off in the end for them) and she was upset to see I thought i wasn't but shes very spiritual and reckons I will be pregnant by xmas and I hold onto that dearly :)

Still sending dust wishes everyone's way, hoping to see more BFPs creep onto the board!!

:dust:


----------



## n.miller

Spotting started. I hate even feeling hopeful anymore. It leads to nothing except grief. Every month I grieve for the child I didn't conceive. I'm tired of seeing and hearing people complain about their new borns or pregnancy. I would give anything to be miserable while preg or have a baby who won't sleep. :cry:


----------



## echo

n.miller said:


> Spotting started. I hate even feeling hopeful anymore. It leads to nothing except grief. Every month I grieve for the child I didn't conceive. I'm tired of seeing and hearing people complain about their new borns or pregnancy. I would give anything to be miserable while preg or have a baby who won't sleep. :cry:

Big, Giant :hugs: 

I know how you feel. Don't give up. Sometimes it's healthy to have a break, and for some its best to keep trying. Just follow your heart. In my years on BnB, I have seen many miracle BFP's, I have seen adoptions (some well planned, others have happened out of left park when they had completely given up), I have seen these positive things happen. And despite 11 years ttc, two :angel:, and many :bfn:, I still have hope. I just take breaks for mental health. In some way, shape, or form, you will be a mommy. :hugs: <3


----------



## n.miller

Echo - thanks. It's not much, but there is nothing else that expresses my genuine feelings. When it hurts this bad, I often forget there are others in the same boat as me, some who have been trying longer. Your words were exactly what I needed tonight and so much comfort.:hugs:



DH kept his promise. We just got back from walmart where we picked out something for baby M. I've put a photo under the spoiler for those who have a hard time looking at baby items.


Spoiler
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/fatelesswanderer/imagejpg1_zpsf0caaf1c.jpg


----------



## jumpingo

Lynny77 said:


> Looks like the witch is here. Roll on November!

buddy!!!:nope::hugs: i am still only at CD11 but i wish you all the best in november.:flow:



n.miller said:


> And today I'm scared it will always be BFN.




n.miller said:


> DH kept his promise. We just got back from walmart where we picked out something for baby M.

:hugs: and your husband is a keeper:thumbup:<3


----------



## smiley4442

n.miller said:


> Spotting started. I hate even feeling hopeful anymore. It leads to nothing except grief. Every month I grieve for the child I didn't conceive. I'm tired of seeing and hearing people complain about their new borns or pregnancy. I would give anything to be miserable while preg or have a baby who won't sleep. :cry:


I know exactly how your feel. We tried for over 10 years to have a baby, with no luck. My heart broke every time I found out someone else was pregnant (again). I finally gave up hope of ever having a baby of my own. Around 4 years ago, when I was 35 (12 years of not having a baby.) We discussed adoption. At that time I told my hubby I was finally accepting that we would never have a baby, that I was at an age that I was feeling to old to adopt and have a baby at that time. We decided not to adopt and accept the fact that it would just be us and my step daughter. Then last year at the end of April, I got sick and couldn't shake it. I was exhausted and wanted to sleep all the time, which I never do. Decided to take a test and was in complete disbelief that the test was positive. I freaked out, checked the expiration date on the box and sent hubby to walmart to buy more tests at 10 pm. They turned up all positive. I can't even tell you how scared I was. I was 38, had been wanting a baby for 15 years (at this time), and all of a sudden I was pregnant. Hubby always says it will happen when its suppose to. I always called him our little miracle baby and our little miracle will be 1 in a little over a week. I was 12 weeks pregnant when I found out. I really thought I could not get pregnant. My friend is going through the same thing atm. She and her hubby tried for over 10 years and just found out she was pregnant last week and when she went to the dr she was over 4 months pregnant. While I can't say this is something that will happen to you for sure. And I know you don't really want to wait that long conceive. But I'm hoping that my story can at least leave you with a little hope. :hugs: N. Miller. Remember your not alone in this and we're all here for you. Sorry for it being so long ;)


----------



## smiley4442

EWCM showed up last night, so I expect to ovulate around Wednesday. 

TMI: We tried the preseed last night and Wow! Even if it doesn't help us get pregnant it sure made everything feel so much better! :haha:


----------



## bluefish1980

Nmiller - it's tough. When AF shows it can be really depressing. I'm not sure men can truly understand how heart breaking it is. They try, but they don't have that internal ticking clock or that fear that as we get older, our chances decrease.

But, like every month, after AF, we start the whole process again, the excitement of gearing up for ovulation, the symptom spotting in the TWW and so on.

Keep your chin up. :)

AFM - my cycle seems out of whack after that really short cycle last month. I had EWCM CD15+16, positive OPKs CD 18+19 and what I'm hoping is my temp rise CD 21. Although my temps have been all over the place this cycle. Not sure FF will be able to identify ovulation at this rate.


----------



## Phoeniix

May I join? Testing on the 18th!


----------



## kelley828

I'll chime in. Today is 1 DPO for me. Bd on cd 12 and cd 14 believe to have ovulated on cd 16. Really hoping that this is the month for me. Was bummed that we couldn't bd on cd 15. Hopefully 2 days before ovulation was good enough. Right now feeling sore breasts and sensitive nipples. Seems way too soon for any pregnancy symptoms though...
Baby Dust to all!


----------



## KatO79

So I'm 6 DPO today and have been having cramping from I woke up until around the evening when it stopped. Not getting my hopes up as I think I've had cramping at 6 DPO on some of my non-pregnant cycles. We'll see:shrug:

DH won't be coming home from his business trip until Friday morning now so that really stinks:nope: Hopefully there won't be any more delays. He's been offshore and will first be on land (Houston) Tuesday and after some more business, he'll fly home. So praying there isn't any bad weather Tuesday that'd prevent him from coming off the rig:thumbup:


----------



## Lynny77

Jumpingo ahh my cycle was a real long one! You must be fearing up to o!

N.miller hugs to you. It sucks so much going through it monyh after month. I just found out a good friend of mine is pregnant and it was a whoops. I hate that feelings of envy and jealousy run through me at a time I should just be happy for someone. I hate being bitter that it's so easy for some people and not me. It's sucky.


----------



## jumpingo

Lynny77 said:


> Jumpingo ahh my cycle was a real long one! You must be gearing up to o!

yep, should be friday, give or take a day or two? i had to tell my husband sorry, nope!:roll: this morning:haha: gotta save it up for tues, wed, thu and friday, if possible:winkwink:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Well the :witch: has arrived, and a week early! :shrug:. Don't know how I feel as this was an accidental TTC month...will behave until proper TTC starts in December. Hopefully I won't see any of you ladies there!
Xx


----------



## n.miller

So.... I'm exhausted and emotionally drained. Have had horrible AF bleeding and cramps. Yesterday evening began day 1. So today is really heavy flow. So that's a huge down. But yesterday my fathee received a call about a possible kidney transplant. He's been in end stage renal failure for about a year. Yesterday was the waiting game to see if he'd get it while having a multitude of tests done. We found out last night he got the kidney. So a huge up. Now just waiting on his surgery to start at about noon. I'm anxious about that. And one of my best friends went into labor in the middle of the night. So trying to be happy for her and my dad while not being horribly scared or sad for myaelf. And running on 3 hrs of sleep. I'm ready for a break from emotions.


----------



## deductivemom

No AF yet, but I think it's pretty official that I am out this month. Stark negative pregnancy tests and temp dropping over the last few days, despite the progesterone supplements I'm on. Guess it was just like the cycle after my last chemical - long drawn out cycle with wacky hormones. If some people have increased fertility after a chemical, that really doesn't seem to be me! 

Oh well, if AF doesn't show by Wednesday I am going in to the doc for a test so I can stop progesterone. Does anyone know if it means you aren't absorbing the progesterone if AF starts anyway even though you are taking it? 

Anyway, good luck to everyone still testing or waiting to test!


----------



## tankel

I'm expecting to O around Wednesday. Does anyone know if it is better to pre-seed today or tomorrow?


----------



## MaybBaby

Starting to think I may be out too ladies.

period tracker estimated yesterday was my due date, alas nothing, not even a smudge or smear visible, my cervix is high, wet but open so I'm unsure about that one - I don't take temps or use OPKs as DH reckons 'I will take the fun out of things' :shrug: but my back is in agony, my boobs are angry huge and bloody sore. This morning (and for the past few days) I've craved scotch pancakes with lashings of butter and after I ate them (i only have 2-3 if I eat them :haha:) I had major heartburn and felt the need to puke. Gladly I didnt! but then proceeded to make DH's sandwiches for work and the smell of the pork luncheon meat he had made me gag, I had to stuff my face into my top! 

So with all this in hand, I went on my way to work and picked up a test.

:bfn: absolutely gutted. I don't know what to think, my heart really goes out to all you ladies who have been TTC for longer than myself :hugs: as the disappointment, the 'if I had...' thoughts, the works bombard your head and clouds any vision you may have. Well that's exactly how I spent my shift, preoccupied.

:shrug: I've read a fair few times it took awhile for a :bfp: to show for some women i'll hold out *some* hope, but I do reckon the witch will come in time to trick me...not treat me

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Catching up from over the weekend!

Sorry Jess, N.Miller, and 2ndtime that the :witch: found you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome Mrs. Ping and congrats on O

Welcome Phoeniix and kelley too :wave:

FXed for those that AF hasn't found yet this month! :dust:


----------



## bluefish1980

Got my cross hairs today. Now 3 DPO yay!

Feels like it's taken forever.


----------



## jumpingo

yay for crosshairs! getting those things never gets less exciting to me:haha:

i got a positive OPK today, so i also get to use the 'funny to me thing' &#8594; :sex:

bring it on!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## macydarling

:wave: Cycle day 15 here, just checking in. We have only bd'd on cd 13 so I dont have high hopes but Im actually ok with it. Another relaxed cycle it is! I couldnt be bothered with opks but I did notice my cm turned watery yesterday so I think O must be near. I got some new organic prenatals to try and we are still using preseed (actually "injecting" it this time. :haha: ) so we will see what happens! It should be easy to refrain from testing early this time because I reallllllly dont think we have much of a chance. Good luck everyone, I will check back in around when AF is due!


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> :wave: Cycle day 15 here, just checking in. We have only bd'd on cd 13 so I dont have high hopes but Im actually ok with it. Another relaxed cycle it is! I couldnt be bothered with opks but I did notice my cm turned watery yesterday so I think O must be near. I got some new organic prenatals to try and we are still using preseed (actually "injecting" it this time. :haha: ) so we will see what happens! It should be easy to refrain from testing early this time because I reallllllly dont think we have much of a chance. Good luck everyone, I will check back in around when AF is due!

macy!:wave: still in sync :winkwink:

CD13 here and aiming for 13(check!:haha:), 14, 15 and then either 16 or 17 if my husband can manage:blush: 

hope we both get lucky this time around!!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Jump! I love my cycle buddy :hugs: Hope all is well with you!


----------



## n.miller

Hey all, nothing much to report except after the excitement of the last two days, I slept through my alarm and didn't temp. My dad's kidney transplant went well and the new kidney is working. Now I can focus on the next cycle. This has shown me that as much as I may want my problem solved, sometimes there are bigger things in life. I wouldn't have wanted to raise my baby in a world where my daddy would not be around very long.


That being said, I will start our November thread today.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hey ladies! Jumping in here!

CD 18, 4 DPO...having symptoms, but wondering if I am looking too hard and trying to see them...


----------



## NadiaSweety

I would like to join the group. I realize I am already through my inital two week wait as I am already at cycle day 29. But I really think I this may be the cycle we finally got our positive. I just feel it in my soul. I would usually expect AF between 28 and 30 days. So to be super safe and to not get my hopes dashed I am going to hold out for her late arrival and if she still has not arrived in a week I will be testing on Wednesday October 22nd: Our 4th Wedding Anniversary. (Wouldn't that just be the best anniversary present!?)

I need the strength of the group to help me hold out and wait to test till next Wednesday. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

10/22 is my birthday! That is the day I am testing!

Let's pray for some sticky beans!!!


----------



## NadiaSweety

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 10/22 is my birthday! That is the day I am testing!
> 
> Let's pray for some sticky beans!!!

10/22 is a very good day then! We will focus all our positive energy into that day for both of us. =)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Yaaaaay! Now I just have to resist the urge to test before then!!!


----------



## n.miller

Hey everyone,

If you're out for October, here's the new November thread:

NOVEMBER Testers! A Thread for being Thankful, Support, and POAS! (1 Tester)


----------



## canadabear

Cross hairs today!! :happydance: though personally I would have put them at cd16.. I sure hope I am in with a bit of a chance this month. 
Trying not to symptom spot :blush: but the only major thing I noticed was being really really tired and bf very painful and annoying... Hope that's a good sign... All bloating has gone but lower back pain and slight cramping really making me feel out this month.

SenSending everyone a ton of :dust:


----------



## NadiaSweety

canadabear said:


> Cross hairs today!! :happydance: though personally I would have put them at cd16.. I sure hope I am in with a bit of a chance this month.
> Trying not to symptom spot :blush: but the only major thing I noticed was being really really tired and bf very painful and annoying... Hope that's a good sign... All bloating has gone but lower back pain and slight cramping really making me feel out this month.
> 
> SenSending everyone a ton of :dust:

Oh Yeah! good luck!!!! 
I too have been extra tired and grumpy. My husband actually asked me thismorning if he did something to make me so snippy. LOL. I am hopping it is a good sign and not just bad PMS. Fingers Crossed for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## sppmom

hi everyone!

just wanted to say hi and update.. its CD32 and no +opk. so Im not sure what to think of it. I read that if you ovulate late, then you have a higher chance of miscarriage IF I ovulate and preggo at all..

sigh...


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hang in there doll! You can always be the exception! Think positive! :)


----------



## sppmom

thanks hun!

Maybe its today.. i'll find out when I pee on that darn stick tonight.


----------



## kelley828

3 dpo today! FF confirmed ovulation day at CD 16 .... extremely sore breasts. feeling hopeful. This time can't pass fast enough!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Boobs and Nadia! FXed for 10/22! :dust:


----------



## cdelmar

Havent been on in a few days, 7dpo over here (had to check FF since i wasnt sure lol), not much to say over here, i dont think this is THE cycle but I am always hoping!!!


----------



## NadiaSweety

I believe I am at 17-18dpo and still no AF. OMG!!! I am starting to get really excited! I was thinking last night about POAS but I know that wont help me. It will either dash my hopes (even though I know it could be false positive) or it will spoil my plans to surprise my husband. But there are good reasons to hope: my cycles have been at 26-28 days like clock work for the last 12 months. They used to be 35-40+ days before my thyroid surgery and replacement medications. My fertility was obviously affected by my thyroid tumor. So with today being CD30 I am soooo tempted to test. 

I need strength, and reasons to wait. I would love to be able to tell my Husband that we are finally pregnant on our anniversary. I know as soon as I test I will not be able to keep the secret. But with every day that passes I just feel stronger that baby is in there this time. What to do, what to do?


----------



## KrissyB

Nadia - when's your anniversary? LOL I can't stop myself from POAS even when I know it's too early to possibly be positive, so I admire your resolve! 

AFM - Off to the RE again today, I'm getting another ultrasound and I think I should be getting my CD3 blood work results. Two days now over the past two months I've had really weird breast leakage issues (I haven't BF my DD in over 18 months), so I'm figuring (hoping?) that something is going to be off on the blood work.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Nadia girrrrl!!! You have more willpower than me! I would be peeing on all the sticks in all the world right now!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

:witch: arrived smack dab in the middle of vacation. :devil:

On to November....right after I drink and eat my way around Epcot!!!


----------



## NadiaSweety

Krissy, 
Our 4 year wedding Anniversary is next Wednesday, the 22nd. =) That will be CD37- 25dpo So I can be pretty confident that if AF has not shown by then that I will get my positive. But I am already struggling since AF is 2 days late and I still have 7 more days till the 22nd. 
But before my thyroidectomy I would have very irregular cycles so I have been disappointed before by very late periods. The last 8-12 months have been like clock work so I am praying that this is our month. It's only our second cycle trying again since I got the all clear. But we tried for 8 months before I was diagnosed and had to hold off for 6 more months after that to be sure that my system was all clear. 

Sorry to ramble, Thank you for listening to my nervous blather. =)


----------



## NadiaSweety

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Nadia girrrrl!!! You have more willpower than me! I would be peeing on all the sticks in all the world right now!!!

Turst me, I'm thinking about it!! LOL


----------



## deductivemom

Exciting stuff, Nadia, can't wait to hear what happens! FX for the best anniversary present ever!

Sorry to hear all of those who are out this month. 99% I'll be seeing you in November thread.

AFM, 14dpo and still BFN on Wondfos (used my last test this morning - need to buy a new batch). Going to the doctor today for my beta and progesterone levels. I thought for sure AF was actually going to start on time despite the progesterone supplements, but instead I just had a bunch of unpleasant symptoms (extremely sore bbs, nausea, bad cramps, fatigue, etc). Temp dipped one day when my period normally would have started then rebounded. So at least it seems the progesterone is working (even if my body isn't too happy about it)! 

Holding out some slight hope that my symptoms started around 11dpo because of late implantation, but mostly just expecting to get my blood negative so I can stop the supplements and get on with next month.


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy- good luck today at the RE. Let us know how it goes.

good luck deductive.

Nadia-love your will power, hoping for your BFP


AFM: cd18 almost positive OPK. Should be positive tonight or in the morning.


----------



## KrissyB

Back from the doctors! 
So apparently this cycle was so extremely painful because the cyst is back up to 58 mm (hard to say if it's from the clomid and/or if they mismeasured the last time), and has twisted back behind my uterus.... So that mass is now pushing into my uterus, bowel, and back .... Fun times. :shrug: I guess it is what it is for now. As for the blood work, nothing came back overwhelmingly bad, although my AMH and E2 are both on the low side. He said he'll go in more detail about things once he has all the results in (including the HSG tomorrow).


----------



## NadiaSweety

Oh, Krissy, thats rough. I'm sorry. I am not familiar with your journey. Does this change your plans? I suppose that will all be discussed tomorrow when he has more test results back. Prayers for good news!!!


----------



## sppmom

Thank God!!! +opk!!! Time for some baby dance!!! 

Hopefully I can still get preggo.. Its like cd34
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141015_175434.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KrissyB

Nadia - LOL My journey has been full of lots of unexpected twists and turns this time (things were MUCH easier with my DD). Yeah I'm not quite sure how it all impacts our plan of attack. But I'll find out in two weeks (~ a week before the :witch: shows up)

Spp - Woohoo! Get to it :bunny:


----------



## cdelmar

Fx crossed Nadia, sounds very promising!!!


----------



## AMartens

Cycle Day 30
16dpo

Tested yesterday, BFN. Getting discouraged but we'll see!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - quick question on OPK's.... Do they gradually get darker or just suddenly? Xxx


----------



## jumpingo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies - quick question on OPK's.... Do they gradually get darker or just suddenly? Xxx

for me it is sudden, but i've seen lots of people post pretty impressive progressions too, so i'd say can be both! sorry, not helpful huh:dohh::shrug:


----------



## sppmom

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies - quick question on OPK's.... Do they gradually get darker or just suddenly? Xxx

I've been posting my opks and it's been getting gradually darker. But I think it's also which brand your using. I was using first response and got gradual buildup.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks ladies.... I've been using the wondfo ones.... It's all so confusing lol xx


----------



## KatO79

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies - quick question on OPK's.... Do they gradually get darker or just suddenly? Xxx


When I was using OPKs, I used Wondfo as well and I had some progression.

AFM I'm 10 DPO and just taking things easy. Not too hopeful but I guess that's my cynicism talking:nope: Not bothering to symptom spot so I can keep my expectations really low. That way I can either only confirm I had a right to be cynical or be very pleasantly surprised:thumbup:


----------



## sppmom

sooo..

according to my calendar, I will be testing probably on Halloween...

Are there still anyone left from this thread by then? or should I hop over to November? lol


----------



## macydarling

Spp~ my af is due the 27th but it has been irregular lately so I may still be here by Halloween :)


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Spp~ my af is due the 27th but it has been irregular lately so I may still be here by Halloween :)

yeah!!!! I know some people have already hopped over, so I didn't want to be talking to myself hehehe


----------



## jumpingo

i'll be here!

just got a temp spike this morning and a test date of the 30th. will be traveling until then so no early testing!:roll::haha:


----------



## Dreamer2013

sppmom said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Spp~ my af is due the 27th but it has been irregular lately so I may still be here by Halloween :)
> 
> yeah!!!! I know some people have already hopped over, so I didn't want to be talking to myself heheheClick to expand...

I'll be testing Halloween too!! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## tankel

sppmom -- I will be here, I'm planing on testing on 10/26 even though that would be super early but its the DH' B-day so I'm hoping to give him a great gift :happydance: . AF is due 10/31 so I'll probably still be around then. Hopefully we don't get the :witch: for Halloween!


----------



## Dreamer2013

KatO79 said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - quick question on OPK's.... Do they gradually get darker or just suddenly? Xxx
> 
> 
> When I was using OPKs, I used Wondfo as well and I had some progression.
> 
> AFM I'm 10 DPO and just taking things easy. Not too hopeful but I guess that's my cynicism talking:nope: Not bothering to symptom spot so I can keep my expectations really low. That way I can either only confirm I had a right to be cynical or be very pleasantly surprised:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo ok - thank you..... It's still 3-4 days until I (hopefully) Ovulate so I guess a bit early to see progression yet?

Hope you are pleasantly surprised!! Xx


----------



## KrissyB

spp - I'll definitely be keeping up the tally until Halloween...and there's a small chance I'll be testing around then as well. But November is starting to look more likely.

AFM - Had my HSG today. Apparently there are two methods a doc can use to do it, and that's why you hear some horror stories and some people have no problem. Luckily my doc used the easy way. I'm pretty sure I've had pap smears that were less comfortable. And the initial results look relatively good. One spot of tube on the side with the cyst is a little questionable, but there was dye further down the tube, so it's more likely that tube is just squeezed and not fully blocked.


----------



## sppmom

oh phew.. I am not alone...!!

a couple of days ago, I was about to head over to NOV, and then +opk!!! so we'll see..

sorry I haven't been around.. I have been.... busy......:blush:


----------



## sppmom

KrissyB said:


> AFM - Had my HSG today. Apparently there are two methods a doc can use to do it, and that's why you hear some horror stories and some people have no problem. Luckily my doc used the easy way. I'm pretty sure I've had pap smears that were less comfortable. And the initial results look relatively good. One spot of tube on the side with the cyst is a little questionable, but there was dye further down the tube, so it's more likely that tube is just squeezed and not fully blocked.

That's good to hear krissy.. I was thinking about you :)


----------



## MomOfAPrince

Ive been stalking this post and tracking my dpo symptoms since 1dpo but I didnt want to post anything until I knew if I was or was not pregnant. 

I am 14 dpo & my period is due today. My cycles average at about 32 days. 

I woke up this morning and decided to test with FMU!

BFP !!

Im very excited, I knew I was!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats MomofaPrince! H&H 9 months! :baby:


----------



## cdelmar

Im still here!:hi: Ive been reading but, not posting as much. I found when i was consistently posting it was stressing me out :wacko: I guess since it was consistently on my mind???? :shrug: And this is the first anxiety-free cycle ive had (i had it the past 3 cycles and never experienceed anxiety before so often). 
The one new thing i experienced this cycle is restless sleep (I am a sound sleeper) and this cycle I have gotten up 1-2 times a night on average but, at least i am able to go back to sleep almost immediately :thumbup: 
So, I am here, but not for too long, probably less than a week....my LP is about 13 days and Im 9dpo :coffee:

Oh and congrats on you bfp momofprince!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## jumpingo

sppmom said:


> oh phew.. I am not alone...!!
> 
> a couple of days ago, I was about to head over to NOV, and then +opk!!! so we'll see..
> 
> sorry I haven't been around.. I have been.... busy......:blush:

:rofl: 

perfect!:winkwink:


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> spp - I'll definitely be keeping up the tally until Halloween...and there's a small chance I'll be testing around then as well. But November is starting to look more likely.
> 
> AFM - Had my HSG today. Apparently there are two methods a doc can use to do it, and that's why you hear some horror stories and some people have no problem. Luckily my doc used the easy way. I'm pretty sure I've had pap smears that were less comfortable. And the initial results look relatively good. One spot of tube on the side with the cyst is a little questionable, but there was dye further down the tube, so it's more likely that tube is just squeezed and not fully blocked.

krissy, i just looked at the front page - where are all the BFPs?!! only a handful compared to all those listed as testing...looks like those of us in the 2nd half of the month are just going to HAVE to step up and take one for the team:winkwink::blush:

hopefully you get the results back soon and that they are good!:thumbup:


----------



## sppmom

Well this is disheartening.. 

Yesterday I posted my +opk. 
Today it's gone. No joke.. I POAS and was greeted by an empty circle.. I've only BD twice.... And the time before opk was Three days ago... 

I guess I won't hold out too much hope...


----------



## jumpingo

sppmom said:


> Well this is disheartening..
> 
> Yesterday I posted my +opk.
> Today it's gone. No joke.. I POAS and was greeted by an empty circle.. I've only BD twice.... And the time before opk was Three days ago...
> 
> I guess I won't hold out too much hope...

you still are in this!!! 

the last 2 months, i've gotten a positive OPK but don't get a temp spike until 2 days later. get one last time in today!!:sex: hang in there!!

added my charts so you can see. i get a positive and then it goes negative before i get a temp spike. a positive OPK doesn't mean you already ovulated or that you are a faster ovulator, maybe you've got a bit of time? either way, get busy!:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Sept FF chart.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 4









Oct CD16 FF chart.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## canadabear

Massive temp dip today.. Pretty sure AF is just around the corner. Feeling very depressed :cry:

Sorry I know so many of you are going through hard times TTC.
My mom is dying and just having a hard time


----------



## bluefish1980

Spp- I'm gonna be testing in the Halloween week. Looks like there's a lot of us late in the month.

Congrats Mumofaprince!! Exciting times ahead.

Canada- sorry to hear that. My father in law passed away last week and my very dear uncle has been given just days now so I feel your pain. You need to concentrate on her right now and try not to worry too much about TTC. Although, for me, I like having the distraction so I don't get too sad. Although AF hitting would be a bummer.
I'm not saying this very well, but my thoughts are with you x


----------



## MomOfAPrince

KrissyB said:


> Congrats MomofaPrince! H&H 9 months! :baby:

Thank you very much!


----------



## sppmom

canadabear said:


> Massive temp dip today.. Pretty sure AF is just around the corner. Feeling very depressed :cry:
> 
> Sorry I know so many of you are going through hard times TTC.
> My mom is dying and just having a hard time

Im sorry to hear about your mom....

but Oh my gosh.. DO NOT MAKE ANY APOLOGIES... this thread is for everyone to share their experiences and feelings. Sometimes there isn't someone you can chat with in your "real" world about ttc without feeling you're annoying, whiny, pathetic, and downright a #@*(

I like to think that this is a safe and tolerant place, so we're here to share...

Just IMHO


----------



## sppmom

jumpingo said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> Well this is disheartening..
> 
> Yesterday I posted my +opk.
> Today it's gone. No joke.. I POAS and was greeted by an empty circle.. I've only BD twice.... And the time before opk was Three days ago...
> 
> I guess I won't hold out too much hope...
> 
> you still are in this!!!
> 
> the last 2 months, i've gotten a positive OPK but don't get a temp spike until 2 days later. get one last time in today!!:sex: hang in there!!
> 
> added my charts so you can see. i get a positive and then it goes negative before i get a temp spike. a positive OPK doesn't mean you already ovulated or that you are a faster ovulator, maybe you've got a bit of time? either way, get busy!:winkwink:Click to expand...

thanks hun... I did manage to sneak another session in last night.. 

Im gonna take a break and just hope for the best now.. Here's to TTW!

So yes, I will be officially testing on Halloween - if I can hold out that long lol


----------



## jumpingo

sppmom said:


> canadabear said:
> 
> 
> Massive temp dip today.. Pretty sure AF is just around the corner. Feeling very depressed :cry:
> 
> Sorry I know so many of you are going through hard times TTC.
> My mom is dying and just having a hard time
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your mom....
> 
> but Oh my gosh.. DO NOT MAKE ANY APOLOGIES... this thread is for everyone to share their experiences and feelings. Sometimes there isn't someone you can chat with in your "real" world about ttc without feeling you're annoying, whiny, pathetic, and downright a #@*(
> 
> I like to think that this is a safe and tolerant place, so we're here to share...
> 
> Just IMHOClick to expand...

i completely agree. while usually the conversation revolves around "TTC stuff," i think we all often have a lot of "other stuff" going on in our lives, and sometimes we need somewhere safe to talk about that stuff, too.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

sppmom said:


> thanks hun... I did manage to sneak another session in last night..
> 
> Im gonna take a break and just hope for the best now.. Here's to TTW!
> 
> So yes, I will be officially testing on Halloween - if I can hold out that long lol

woohooo!!!:winkwink:

yeah, AF is due for me on 29th or 30th, but i'm in the states until the 30th. might try to force myself not to test until i get home. i think i might temp the 29th, to see if it drops below the coverline, but the flight home will mean i can't temp on the 30th. so maybe should just forget temping altogether and test when i get home, if AF hasn't shown:shrug: (oh my gosh, i'm addicted to temping....?!!!:dohh:)


----------



## sppmom

jumpingo said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun... I did manage to sneak another session in last night..
> 
> Im gonna take a break and just hope for the best now.. Here's to TTW!
> 
> So yes, I will be officially testing on Halloween - if I can hold out that long lol
> 
> woohooo!!!:winkwink:
> 
> yeah, AF is due for me on 29th or 30th, but i'm in the states until the 30th. might try to force myself not to test until i get home. i think i might temp the 29th, to see if it drops below the coverline, but the flight home will mean i can't temp on the 30th. so maybe should just forget temping altogether and test when i get home, if AF hasn't shown:shrug: (oh my gosh, i'm addicted to temping....?!!!:dohh:)Click to expand...

stop the madness!!! don't temp... just take it easy (HA! ya right)

On another note, I was doing my "baby bucket list" this week

After DS, I decided that next time I try for #2, I will have to do the following before ovulation:


have a drink
eat sushi/sashimi
go for buck a shuck
have a really nice massage/pedicure/chiro appt

did the first three all in one day. hehehehe


----------



## jumpingo

sppmom said:


> stop the madness!!! don't temp... just take it easy (HA! ya right)
> 
> On another note, I was doing my "baby bucket list" this week
> 
> After DS, I decided that next time I try for #2, I will have to do the following before ovulation:
> 
> 
> have a drink
> eat sushi/sashimi
> go for buck a shuck
> have a really nice massage/pedicure/chiro appt
> 
> did the first three all in one day. hehehehe

yeah, i should leave my thermometer at home...but i will want to KNOW!!!:dohh::wacko:

i had to google buck a shuck:haha: and am not an oyster fan, so hopefully you had my share as well!

my pre-baby bucket list...hmmmm....
1. good beer
2. ...

i'm so boring!:sleep:ha!


----------



## sppmom

jumpingo said:


> sppmom said:
> 
> 
> stop the madness!!! don't temp... just take it easy (HA! ya right)
> 
> On another note, I was doing my "baby bucket list" this week
> 
> After DS, I decided that next time I try for #2, I will have to do the following before ovulation:
> 
> 
> have a drink
> eat sushi/sashimi
> go for buck a shuck
> have a really nice massage/pedicure/chiro appt
> 
> did the first three all in one day. hehehehe
> 
> yeah, i should leave my thermometer at home...but i will want to KNOW!!!:dohh::wacko:
> 
> i had to google buck a shuck:haha: and am not an oyster fan, so hopefully you had my share as well!
> 
> my pre-baby bucket list...hmmmm....
> 1. good beer
> 2. ...
> 
> i'm so boring!:sleep:ha!Click to expand...

you know... oysters are supposedly an aphrodisiac.. just saying :winkwink:


----------



## deductivemom

Officially out for the month. I had my doctor's appt on Wednesday and called to bug the office several times on Thursday to get my results :) HCG was BFN (less than 2), but progesterone was much higher than last time at 14dpo (just under 5 I believe). I'm not sure if that is a good number for the end of the cycle - I haven't spoken to my doc yet - but clearly it was enough to keep AF away and means that the progesterone supplements were definitely doing something. 

Now just waiting for AF to show up. Temp starting to drop this morning and have a headache now, so could be here tonight or tomorrow already. 

On to TTC cycle #8!


----------



## sppmom

deductivemom said:


> Officially out for the month. I had my doctor's appt on Wednesday and called to bug the office several times on Thursday to get my results :) HCG was BFN (less than 2), but progesterone was much higher than last time at 14dpo (just under 5 I believe). I'm not sure if that is a good number for the end of the cycle - I haven't spoken to my doc yet - but clearly it was enough to keep AF away and means that the progesterone supplements were definitely doing something.
> 
> Now just waiting for AF to show up. Temp starting to drop this morning and have a headache now, so could be here tonight or tomorrow already.
> 
> On to TTC cycle #8!

awww sorry to hear that.. hope things turns out for the better in NOV for you :)


----------



## starryjune

I am currently at 11DPO with possible implantation this Tuesday night (sharp pains one night in right side for about a minute, then dull pain there til I fell asleep, temp dipped next morning than rose after that). I am SO impatient. I know I should wait for AF (due in 5 or 6 days) but ugh. I know the first day of one's period, if preg, is considered day one, so I'd technically be over 3 weeks now... can I test tomorrow if temp is still up or should I chill out and wait longer?


----------



## macydarling

I like the pre baby bucket lists! I usually just make sure to have a drink or two before O since I abstain afterwards. The bigger pre baby goal I have/had was to run a marathon but...I want a baby now! Lol. It's taking longer than I expected anyway. Maybe I will end up running that marathon AND getting a bfp :winkwink:

Hope everyone is doing well. 9 days til AF! :coffee:


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> I like the pre baby bucket lists! I usually just make sure to have a drink or two before O since I abstain afterwards. The bigger pre baby goal I have/had was to run a marathon but...I want a baby now! Lol. It's taking longer than I expected anyway. Maybe I will end up running that marathon AND getting a bfp :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. 9 days til AF! :coffee:

change it up.. maybe you DO need to run a marathon first, maybe will jiggle something in there.. hahah


----------



## macydarling

:haha: spp that really made me lol.


----------



## drjo718

deductivemom said:


> Officially out for the month. I had my doctor's appt on Wednesday and called to bug the office several times on Thursday to get my results :) HCG was BFN (less than 2), but progesterone was much higher than last time at 14dpo (just under 5 I believe). I'm not sure if that is a good number for the end of the cycle - I haven't spoken to my doc yet - but clearly it was enough to keep AF away and means that the progesterone supplements were definitely doing something.
> 
> Now just waiting for AF to show up. Temp starting to drop this morning and have a headache now, so could be here tonight or tomorrow already.
> 
> On to TTC cycle #8!

Sorry it's negative. :( thought I'd tell you I had my progesterone drawn the day before AF arrived last cycle, and it was 1.6. Not sure if it has to be low like that for AF to arrive or if mine was just low. So it seems your progesterone supplements were working. :)


----------



## MaybBaby

Im out too after a frustrating week of no show, yesterday i had very weird blood mixing with (erm OH's gubbins :haha:) and my best friend thought it was implantation bleed, it waned and came back throughout the day, practically vanished before i went to bed so i planned to buy tests and was going to test sunday. So i have awoken this morning to a very dull feeling in my stomach and the blasted witch is here. I am gutted, this makes me 6 days late on a very regular cycle (if i am late its by a day or two not 6! im very frustrated. Oh well, spreading millions of spiced :dust: to you all still in the race! keep going ladies wishing you the best!

and heres to the next cycle :coffee: :rofl:

:flower: x


----------



## drjo718

Krissy, FX your tube is fine!

Afm, I'm not having much luck with this first clomid cycle. Darn it...


----------



## caringo

Well, apparently I am 4dpo! Although I'm a bit wary due to not having a large temp jump, this is the first time I've gotten my crosshairs without having the chart set to FAM, so I feel like I should trust it. I'll plan on testing the 25th - anyone else testing that day?


----------



## caringo

Just kidding.... Just went to the bathroom and got a big glob of very stretchy EWCM. Ugh. Put it into FF and it gave me dotted crosshairs and put me at 3dpo. Dunno what to think!


----------



## KatO79

I'm 12 dpo today and not much going on. Expecting AF to show either Monday or Tuesday. I won't test until Thursday or Friday if AF doesn't show up in the meantime. Not feeling too positive about this cycle though.


----------



## smiley4442

cd21 for me. Not sure what is going on. I usually O around cd 17/18 and I still haven't had a positive opk yet. I've had ewcm since cd14 which is when I normally get it. I hope I O soon :( and my LP stays the same.


----------



## KrissyB

Jump - I know!! We started off so strong with :bfp:s and then it kind of trickled out. 

Canada - :hugs: Sorry about the :witch: and so sorry to hear about your mom :hugs:

Deductive - Sorry the :witch: found you as well. I'm also on Cycle 8 - FXed for us! :dust:

Starry - Welcome! :wave:Lots of people test at 11 dpo (or even earlier) - but the longer you can wait the more reliable the result. So it depends, some of us just need to pee on everything :haha: but others hate seeing :bfn:s too much, so wait until things are more likely to be accurate.

:hugs: Sorry AF got you as well Mayb


----------



## canadabear

Thanks Krissy.. But no AF for me yet. Expected on monday.


----------



## caringo

Hope you O soon smiley! 

Good luck testing Kat :flower:


----------



## macydarling

I had the urge to POAS today but I resisted. I am so crazy! I want to wait til AF is due next Monday. Can I do it?!


----------



## sppmom

Two week wait?!?.. Try Two DAY wait....

So after wait for +opk for 35 days, I got the happy face on Wednesday (the 15th), so we would think that I would be ovulating a day later... And guess what? I got full blown Aunt Flo yesterday... 

So frustrating.. This can't be normal right?


----------



## macydarling

Whaaaaat? You got a +opk and then got AF the next day? That is so confusing.

Maybe you just had an lh surge right before AF and the opk picked up on it...Ive heard that happens for some women before AF?


----------



## sppmom

macydarling said:


> Whaaaaat? You got a +opk and then got AF the next day? That is so confusing.
> 
> Maybe you just had an lh surge right before AF and the opk picked up on it...Ive heard that happens for some women before AF?

I got my Af 3 days after my +opk. I did read up on it and you're right Macy.. Some people can detect LH right before Af.. But I did have the Ewcm at the time

But the weird thing is that I have been poas like no ones business this month... So maybe I didnt ovulate or I somehow missed the real one,...

Gah


----------



## macydarling

Hmm...maybe you just had an annovulatory cycle. I think that has happened to me before...I think its pretty common to happen once in awhile. Or maybe, like you said you happened to miss the +opk? This is why I didnt last long doing opks, those things drove me nuts. Lol.


----------



## canadabear

AF for me today. Horrible day at hospital with mom and now this :cry: 
On to next cycle though mmy heart isn't into it right now.


----------



## AMartens

I think I am out ladies! Still getting negative results, but my period still hasn't shown up. 
Cycle day 34
21dpo
And no AF :S


----------



## QueenQueso

Hi :hi:

I'm a late-joiner, I just found this site today. I'm in the middle of my TWW, AF or testing could be anytime from maybe 10/24 and on. I've been really irregular since IUD removal. 

I got a +OPK test on 10/12, with faint +'s the day before and after. I've been using the OPK tests twice a day since July and that was the only true +, September brought some faint +'s but I don't think I actually ovulated, and nothing at all in July and August, not even AF in August. So fingers crossed for a BFP before Halloween!

This is #3 for me. Two boys, ages 8 and (almost) 3, each of were only one cycle of NTNP, so this TTC journey is new to me.


----------



## KatO79

So ladies looks like I'm out:dohh: AF showed up today on time. Good thing I've been keeping my expectations low or I'd be really upset:nope:

Will be joining the November thread and giving Conceive Plus another try. I can just as well keep trying it until I can start assisted conception:shrug:


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - Eep, sorry I misread your post... that's what I get for BnB'ing when I'm overtired. :hugs: And sorry she did catch up with you

AMartens - How did you detect O and do you know how long your cycles/LPs usually are? FXed! You're not out until the :witch: shows.

Welcome Queen! :wave:

AFM - I'm glad I've kept so busy with doc appts this month so at least time is moving quickly..... Between the TTC issues and some work-related issues... I just feel like each week there's something new I get hit with. :shrug: One day at a time I guess.


----------



## tankel

I'm 3dpo and I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. The DH and I only got to BD once on O day. Not before and not after hehehe.


----------



## Abbey08

Is it too late to join? I am 3dpo today and AF is due Halloween day!! This is our 3rd cycle trying. This cycle we also decided to try Pre-Seed and Clearblue Digital OPK. I am anxious!!


----------



## Leti

tankel said:


> I'm 3dpo and I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. The DH and I only got to BD once on O day. Not before and not after hehehe.

Sometimes it only takes one time, so don't count you out just yet.
Your timing was good if it was O day:thumbup:


----------



## tankel

Abbey, how did the Clearblue Digital OPK work out for you? I had a real hard time reading my cheapies.


----------



## Abbey08

Tankel: Until this cycle I had only tracked my cycles with an App on my phone and after 2 cycles of nothing I decided to buy it in case I wasn&#8217;t O&#8217;ing when my app said and I usually have a 32 day cycle and I had a 28 last time. 

I followed the directions and started testing on CD11. First day I used FMU and got a blank O (which I hear always happens). Then 2nd day I was reading and found a bunch of people on here don&#8217;t test with FMU even though directions say to. I decided to test in the evenings after I got home from work around 7pm so from mid-afternoon on I would limit water intake and test after holding it 3-4 hours at least. Got blinking smiley faces for the 2nd-8th day and then got a solid smiley the 9th day which was my CD19 and the same day my app told me to expect O. So&#8230; I would say it worked right. 

I have never used IC's so I cant say how they worked in comparison.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Abbey! FXed for a nice Halloween :bfp: for you!


----------



## Abbey08

Thanks KrissyB! We really tried hard this cycle!


----------



## sausages

Hey all, can I please join? I'll be testing on halloween if I can wait that long. I'm about 1dpo now. :)


----------



## Abbey08

Hi sausages! We are right about the same. I am 2-3dpo today and will be testing on Halloween also if AF doesnt arrive. I got a positive OPK with Clearblue Digital on Friday so counting Saturday as day 1 although I think when you get a positive O it can happen within 24 hours so not sure if I am 2 or 3 days dpo.


----------



## sausages

Abbey08 said:


> Hi sausages! We are right about the same. I am 2-3dpo today and will be testing on Halloween also if AF doesnt arrive. I got a positive OPK with Clearblue Digital on Friday so counting Saturday as day 1 although I think when you get a positive O it can happen within 24 hours so not sure if I am 2 or 3 days dpo.

Hi there! :D

I love those Clear Blue digi OPK's, we conceived on the very first cycle with DS using those. :) From what you've said I'd reckon you are 2DPO. You get your positive OPK about 24-48 hours before ovulation, so if you got it Friday you could have O'ed Saturday, so Sunday was 1DPO and today is 2DPO. 

Good luck anyway!! This wait is going to be excruciating for me!! :S


----------



## Abbey08

Thank you Sausages! Very helpful! A little nervous because hubby felt really sick Sunday so we didn&#8217;t BD but did again today just in case. :/ But we did about everyday last week and Saturday so hoping that was enough!!


----------



## sausages

Sounds like you've got it covered!! The three days before and day of O are most important anyway. :D


----------



## Abbey08

Phew!! I had lots of pains (o?) Saturday (got my solid smiley Friday) so I am thinking you are right and I O&#8217;d Saturday. Thanks you are making me feel a little less anxious!! FX&#8217;ed for us all!!


----------



## bluefish1980

10 DPO over here. Woke up freezing this morning and thought 'my temp will have plummeted this morning' yet it was my highest reading this cycle! Bizarre!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies.... I'm soooo excited, I got a +opk this morning!! Yay! Does that mean tomorrow is 1dpo? Thank you - lots of baby dust to everyone! Xx


----------



## sausages

2dpo.... time is draggingggggggg.....


----------



## drjo718

I ovulated! I ovulated! I didn't think I had (1st clomid cycle) bc I never got a positive OPK, but my midwife called and said my progesterone was 9, confirming ovulation! I'm thinking it occurred the 14th or 15th. Which means I'll be testing around the 28th. Yay!


----------



## jumpingo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies.... I'm soooo excited, I got a +opk this morning!! Yay! Does that mean tomorrow is 1dpo? Thank you - lots of baby dust to everyone! Xx

the last two months i have gotten a positive OPK but don't get a temp rise until 2 days later and then the 3rd day is 1dpo. if you don't temp, it seems most people count the day after a positive OPK as ovulation day and then the next day is 1dpo.:thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats on the O, drj! :happydance:

AFM - Cd14 here - so probably right at the cusp of my fertile window :happydance: But between all the testing and how the past few months have been, I haven't been that worked up about this cycle. :shrug: I'm sure a week from now I'll be peeing on every stick I can find anyway lol. And no matter what, next month should be the first assisted cycle with the RE, and it's my cycle after an HSG which can be extra fertile! So I'm ready for November :D Oh and the DH goes for an SA today to make sure all the problems are on my end so that'll be good peace of mind too :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Krissy......hoping you get some answers, a little help if needed and that BFP soon!


----------



## KrissyB

Woah.... VERY surprised. Got a clear +OPK today! I was so tired of wasting OPKs that I was only going to start using them today, but I have no self-control so started on Sunday. The earliest I've ever gotten a + is ..... Oh, I actually just realized that I was off by a day for this cycle. I'm CD15 (not 14) and I usually get them CD16 or 17. LOL Like I said, just haven't been paying much attention this cycle. Well.... I hope the DH is up for more after the SA today lol. Guess it's time to get busy :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abbey08

Can someone tell me what a SA consists of? LOL mentioned to hubby that it may be something to consider in the future and he seemed a little unsure because he doesn't know the process.


----------



## smiley4442

This is the latest O day I've ever had. Finally got a + OPK yesterday cd 22, had a + today too and I'm having O pains and bloating. Pretty sure I'm going to O today. At the latest tomorrow. Which puts my AF showing up the beginning of November so I'm not sure if I will test in October or not :shrug: I'd really like to hold out for a missed AF tho but who knows. 

A funny for you guys! If I O today, like I suspect (will find out in 3 days with temps) and I conceive, then I will conceive on my son's 1st birthday. 
With that:


Happy 1st Birthday to my Miracle Baby! 
 



Attached Files:







babt.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## QueenQueso

Happy Birthday to your son!

I think I'm 6 or 7dpo. I caved and tested this morning, it was a definite bfn, but that's not surprising. I mean, implantation can take up to 10 days and you can't get a + until after that anyway, right? AF is still a week off, I should wait until at least this weekend but I'll probably do it again on Thursday. I'm so impatient! Been feeling mildly crampy, but that's not odd for me. I'm just paying more attention to it right now. :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Queen Queso.....Another Hoosierl!!! You make the 3rd one on this board:haha:


----------



## QueenQueso

Hopefully that means we will have a whole bunch of new Hoosiers coming in July!


----------



## smiley4442

Yes! I'm the other hoosier on here!


----------



## KrissyB

Abbey - Your OH just has to ejaculate in a sterile cup. I think it can be done at home, but there's a lot of regulations on keeping the sample the right temperature and it not being too old... so I think most just do it at the office. I think usually you can go with him and help (hands only) - or he can take care of it himself. Then they check the sample to make sure it's got the right sperm count, and that they all look like strong healthy swimmers.
In our case we're pretty sure I'm the problematic one (I have probable endo and we already had one child together easily), but it's better to make sure we're both not part of the problem before spending too much time/effort on me alone.

Smiley - Happy Birthday to your DS!! And it looks like we're basically tww buddies again! I got my +OPK today :D


----------



## cdelmar

Your temps looks good Bluefish! Good luck!

AFM im out, onto November AF hit today, cycle was shorter this month though (they had been 33-35 the past 3 months and ive been more relaxed this cycle) :thumbup:


----------



## Abbey08

Thank you KrissyB! He probably wont be super happy about that. LOL But I figured that was basically the process. I will probably be dragged to that appt haha not for help but because he isnt a fan of going to the doctors and wouldnt be to fond of doing that. BUT I know he would if we continue this path were on...


----------



## sausages

Bluefish, your chart looks great! Loving that little dip there too, do you usually get one of those?

Dreamer2013, If you got your +OPK today then you are due to O in the next 24-48 hours. So i'd say O tomorrow and then Thursday you will be 1dpo, roughly. :)

drjo718, congratulations on the eggy! :D I hope you caught it!

KrissyB, you sound really positive! :) Good luck this cycle and heres to hoping that DH's SA comes back good too. Huzzah for +opks!!

smiley4442, happy birthday to your gorgeous boy! :D 

QueenQueso, you're right implantation can take that long and yeah, you won't start your HCG doubling until after that, so you won't test positive until a few days after implantation anyway. On saying that though... I am certain I will be peeing on sticks from 7dpo... lol!

cdelmar, so sorry AF got you. Best of luck with November. :)


AFM, I am certain I am peeing more today... or could it be the huge bottle of water i drank at my desk today...? ARGH! Going mental already!! I just bought some peesticks from Amazon which i've not used before - True. Anyone heard of them? These are they: https://www.amazon.co.uk/True-First...qid=1413924751&sr=8-3&keywords=pregnancy+test


----------



## tankel

sausages said:


> AFM, I am certain I am peeing more today... or could it be the huge bottle of water i drank at my desk today...? ARGH! Going mental already!! 3&keywords=pregnancy+test[/url]

I'm not sure about peeing more, but I have been craving a lot more non-water drinks which is very strange for me. I woke up last night at 2 am and had to have a ginger ale. I think its just me going mental too!


----------



## bluefish1980

Sausages - I usually get a dip around 6dpo so I'm. Not getting my hopes up, but thanks for looking at my chart.

Abbey- we're in the uk. DH had his SA last month. He was actually looking forward to it. He had images of little rooms in the clinic with dirty mags and nurses that could 'help' (LOL) etc but it was nothing like that. He had to do it at home and get it to the clinic within the hour. Not quite the romanticised idea he had about he whole process!


----------



## sausages

bluefish, ah that's a shame. I was getting excited on your behalf then!! ;)

tankel, at least we can go mental together. 

Any more symptoms today? T-minus 5 days and counting til i'll be peeing on things. :D


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ha so maybe the whole wtt thing is out of the window..... I think from my oh point of view its ntnp, whereas I'm all over my FF app lol. I think I'm 1 dpo and we pretty much bd every day so while he is just relaxed about it I'm obsessing just a bit! ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Hmm.... So my temp went up a good bit today..... I wonder if I ended up O'ing the same day as the positive OPK. That would be an pretty early O for me (yay! :happydance:) although I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Curious to see if tomorrow goes up or down. 
Funny thing is I was so caught off guard by the positive OPK we didn't really have the best BD schedule... But we at least got some in the fertile window.

Oh, and if I did O yesterday (or even today) I am DEFINITELY testing again on Halloween :D


----------



## Abbey08

Bluefish: Now that is funny!!! :D Thanks for the info. Very helpful! 

4 dpo today here. No big symptoms to report.


----------



## smiley4442

Still not certain if I O'd yesterday or not. I usually get a huge temp spike the day after O, but sometimes it's a slow climb one. So I'm hoping its a slow climb one this month. I got a .4 increase in temps but still pretty low for my after O temps. If it increases some tomorrow then I will know for sure if I O'd yesterday or not.


----------



## sppmom

Hi ladies! 

Was sick the past few days so just caught up to the chatter. 

All these +opks! So excited for you all! Best of luck to everyone testing at the end of the month! I'll be rooting for all of the you!


----------



## tankel

6 DPO. I tried to take a test this morning...I know, way too early...but I'm so excited this cycle I couldn't even help it. Well anyway, I peed on the stick and waited....NOTHING...not even the control line. So I popped off the top and there wasn't even a test strip in the case! I think it is a sign to hold my horses. :wacko:


----------



## KrissyB

Temps went up a bit more today.... Depending on how picky FF gets with the coverline, I think I might get my crosshairs tomorrow :coffee: 
I've read an HSG can cause you to ovulate earlier than normal, but haven't seen anything about it affecting LPs, so I'm still more focused on moving on to November than I am hopeful about this month. But we'll see how it goes


----------



## Abbey08

I really need to start temping if I dont get a BFP this cycle. That is the only thing I dont currently do. Will any mouth thermometer work?


----------



## Leti

tankel said:


> 6 DPO. I tried to take a test this morning...I know, way too early...but I'm so excited this cycle I couldn't even help it. Well anyway, I peed on the stick and waited....NOTHING...not even the control line. So I popped off the top and there wasn't even a test strip in the case! I think it is a sign to hold my horses. :wacko:

That is a sign alright! :rofl:


----------



## Leti

Abbey08 said:


> I really need to start temping if I dont get a BFP this cycle. That is the only thing I dont currently do. Will any mouth thermometer work?

You will need a basal thermometer.


----------



## bluefish1980

Temp dip this morning below cover line and AF cramping off and on all day. All happening 4 days early. Not good &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Abbey08

I am 5dpo today. Last night I was getting some bad cramps and today feel very minor cramping at times. I am not due for AF for another 8 days so not sure why. I think too early for implantation. No spotting.


----------



## tankel

OK so ladies I need to know, why the heck are blue dye tests considered to be so bad? I'm asking because that is what I have. I bought a bunch at Target a while ago. They were on sale and I knew that the DH and I were going to actively TTC very soon so I thought, why not. Should I just trash them?


----------



## Eidson23

Blue dye tests are the worst for evaps. Every cycle...any blue due test my wife took had a line on it. Then AF comes and you're devastated...blue dye is evil :(

I wouldn't trash them but I wouldn't believe them unless it's a no-doubt-about-it line...


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies 

How is everyone? Sounds like a few of us will be testing on Halloween. Me included - I have been thinking I might wait until the 1st or 2nd - but probably not lol. I am 2 or 3dpo today.... (I don't temp to be 100% sure).... To be honest noreal symptoms..... I have felt a few twinges and wondered if I had a metallic taste - but it's so early and I think I had that last month too lol. Have a really awful cold and my little boy has an ear infection so that has been keeping my symptom obsessing levels down to a moderate lol. Xx


----------



## j_d_mommy

Tested this morning with FMU and this is what I have
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-24 09.21.11.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 11









2014-10-24 09.21.43.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 9









20141024_080411~2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Abbey08

Nice j_d_mommy! Out of curiosity why do you use the wedding ring? Just curious and ur not the 1st I've seen. Just finally decided to ask. LOL. And how mandy days dpo are you?


----------



## Leti

Congrats j_d_mommy!

Yes I was wondering the same about the ring!


----------



## AugustBride6

I think the ring helps the camera focus...I think :)

Congrats! Excited to see that line get darker :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats JD! :happydance: FXed it gets nice and dark for you! Let me know when you want me to officially add you to the BFP list!

AFM - Crosshairs today, so 3 dpo.... what a weird cycle. It was a very early (for me) and very unexpected O (no CM to really lead up to it), a very short LH surge (<24 hrs), and I O'ed the day of the surge. :shrug:


----------



## j_d_mommy

Abbey08 said:


> Nice j_d_mommy! Out of curiosity why do you use the wedding ring? Just curious and ur not the 1st I've seen. Just finally decided to ask. LOL. And how mandy days dpo are you?

It helps focus


----------



## j_d_mommy

Here is a first response rapid results with same urine
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-24 11.25.35.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Abbey08

How many days dpo are you jd?


----------



## tankel

:happydance:looks good to me j_d.


----------



## j_d_mommy

Abbey I am not sure but I believe I am 11 dpo


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats Jd!!


Finally got crosshairs and I'm 3 DPO (Krissy we're testing buddies for sure now). I O'd late, but I'm happy I O'd so I'm not complaining! AF is expected 11/3, so I'm in between this and the November thread.


----------



## QueenQueso

Congrats j_d_mommy! And thanks for the explanation on the ring. I've tried to take pics before and couldn't get a good enough focus. Now I will do that in the future!

My tests are still bfn, and I don't feel pregnant at all. All symptoms are really mild an could go either way (bfp or AF). Still hopeful that this is it, I know we caught the LH surge this month after not having one for the three months before.


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm out. :witch: arrived early.


----------



## drjo718

Congrats jd!
Sorry about AF bluefish. 
FXd for you krissy! And everyone! :)

AFM, not sure what's going on. Last night I wiped and had some red mucusy bleeding once, then brown the next time, and nothing since. That was 9-10dpo (I think). I have a 14 day LP so it's too early for AF unless I'm way off on dates. Thoughts? Implantation bleeding? I didn't have it with my 1st pregnancy (m/c).


----------



## Leti

drjo718 said:


> Congrats jd!
> Sorry about AF bluefish.
> FXd for you krissy! And everyone! :)
> 
> AFM, not sure what's going on. Last night I wiped and had some red mucusy bleeding once, then brown the next time, and nothing since. That was 9-10dpo (I think). I have a 14 day LP so it's too early for AF unless I'm way off on dates. Thoughts? Implantation bleeding? I didn't have it with my 1st pregnancy (m/c).

It is on the time range if implantation. So it might be. Fxd


----------



## caringo

Congrats j_d_mommy! And sorry about AF bluefish :hugs:

Anyone testing today?


----------



## sausages

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm out. :witch: arrived early.

I'm sorry hun. I wish you all the very best for your next cycle. :flower:


----------



## macydarling

Phew...Im losing track of all these threads! :hugs: to those who got AF and congrats to the bfps! I tested today. I think Im about 10dpo and AF is due Monday. I think I see a hint of something on today's test but Im ruling it bfn.
 



Attached Files:







20141025_105626-1.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## QueenQueso

I'm out. AF came today. I guess I need to change my little ticker to reflect a shorter cycle... the last two have both been 25 days.


----------



## macydarling

Sorry Queen :(


----------



## Leti

macydarling said:


> Phew...Im losing track of all these threads! :hugs: to those who got AF and congrats to the bfps! I tested today. I think Im about 10dpo and AF is due Monday. I think I see a hint of something on today's test but Im ruling it bfn.

macy I think i see something too, was the pic taken after the test dried?


----------



## macydarling

Leti~ it was taken about five minutes after peeing on it. Do you really see it?! I was going cross eyed I gave up lol. :wacko:


----------



## Leti

macydarling said:


> Leti~ it was taken about five minutes after peeing on it. Do you really see it?! I was going cross eyed I gave up lol. :wacko:

just asked bc those test gave me the worst evaps last cycle but they were all after they dried.

I do see something, I checked again. I have my pc connected to a 50 inc tv so I see everything magnified :haha:


----------



## macydarling

Haha, that is so cool! I really hope it means something! I hope it isnt an indent or something.


----------



## Leti

hope so too, baby dust to you :)


----------



## smiley4442

Maci I see something too. Hope it's the start of your bfp.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Smiley! Fx.


----------



## sausages

macydarling said:


> Phew...Im losing track of all these threads! :hugs: to those who got AF and congrats to the bfps! I tested today. I think Im about 10dpo and AF is due Monday. I think I see a hint of something on today's test but Im ruling it bfn.

I am loosing track too, it's going so fast!! And I can only post when DH can't see me. :blush:

I think I can see something on that test, but i'm like you. Unless it's obvious it's a BFN. Good luck though! When are you next testing? :)


----------



## sausages

Here's my 7dpo test. I know there's nothing there, I just like to start testing early. Especially on a new test, which is what these are. Now at least I know they show no line when actually negative! No evap now it's dried either which is good. Just need to see if anything pops up tomorrow or the next day now!! :D
 



Attached Files:







image7dpo.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well af is def on the way:cry: good luck to the rest of you ladies! Doing 100 mgs of clomid this cycle :thumbup:then taking the next one off before our fertility referral:happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

So I woke up this morning with a huge temp drop at 5 DPO. I'm lightly cramping off and on and I feel like AF is on her way. I ovulated late but I'm not sure why that would affect my LP since it's always 12 days with AF arriving on the 13th. Ugh!! So frustrating.


----------



## hunni12

Just popping in to say hello


----------



## macydarling

HUNNI! I was just thinking about you, how have you been?


----------



## KrissyB

Catching up from the weekend :coffee:

Sorry for those the :witch: got to over the weekend :hugs:

Smiley - How long do you think you will hold out before testing? lol I think I'm going to test on Halloween just to see if I can boost the :bfp: count for this month. Not expecting much though.
Glad to see your temp went back up!


----------



## Leti

I tested this morning and got a BFN! not very hopefull, I'm 12dpo should have seen something by now!!! :(


----------



## hunni12

macydarling said:


> HUNNI! I was just thinking about you, how have you been?

Apparently October is not a good month for me. My 3 year old niece passed away and we buried her Saturday and a few weeks ago i found out i have a chronic lung disease so ttc has been the LAST thing on my mind.


----------



## macydarling

Omg Hunni I am so sorry for your loss. That breaks my heart. Im so sorry to hear about your diagnosis as well. I will keep you in my prayers :hugs: I hope things start to get better for you.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - How long do you think you will hold out before testing? lol I think I'm going to test on Halloween just to see if I can boost the :bfp: count for this month. Not expecting much though.
> Glad to see your temp went back up!

I have some SP's so probably tomorrow just for fun! 

So sorry Hunni :hugs:


----------



## TTCmom2B

Ttc for several months. Hoping this is the month! 9dpo. Have some symptoms but not sure. Chills, bloating, nausea, and seem to cry to about anything all day. Trying to hold off to test dont want a bfn to get my hopes up. Bf expected Saturday but No signs of implantation?!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome TTCmom! Don't worry about the lack of symptoms - you can still have implantation after 9 dpo, and many women don't get any implantation symptoms. FXed for you :dust:

AFM - RE consulation today! A bit nervous because some pretty dire diagnoses have been mentioned at this point, but also excited to hear what our next steps are.


----------



## hunni12

Thank you ladies I am still rooting for y'all to get your BFPS


----------



## sppmom

hi guys.. havent been on for awhile..

still sick, but think of you all


----------



## drjo718

I've been testing and had all BFN. Just talked to another of my midwives here at work and she said that with a progesterone level of 9 I didn't have a good ovulation with the clomid if I did at all (didn't get a positive opk). Also said I could come in for blood work anytime and get provera if I don't bleed soon (had CD 21 blood drawn on the 17th, still no AF) and then take 100 mg of clomid next cycle. Tired of waiting....


----------



## Keyval

Hi all
My period is due tomorrow but so far i have got 3 bfn testing since 4 days ago . i havent tested today yet only 1 test left. not sure when i ovulated this month as i ran out of opk. but i dtd alot . i feel different this month . very gassy and a pain in my pelvic/hip/lower back area which i have never noticed any other month.


----------



## Leti

I'm out, good luck to you ladies!


----------



## caringo

sorry about AF Leti! :( almost didn't recognize you for a minute there with your new picture! Haha but it's great :) 

AF was possibly due yesterday, but also possibly due today...if she doesn't show today I'm either pregnant or I ovulated a few days later than I thought. Which, if it's the latter, will hopefully be ok as we DTD on the day I think it would have happened. Looking back I'm really realizing how much more we should have BD'd though :( we need to step it up next cycle, if there is a next cycle. Hoping and praying AF doesn't show today, ugh! Hate this anticipation!


----------



## AugustBride6

Fingers crossed, Caringo!!!


----------



## KrissyB

DRJ - Sorry the clomid didn't work better for you. I didn't have much luck with it my first month either. Sorry if I've asked this before - but do you temp? It's another way to check your ovulation. Have you continued taking OPKs? Maybe you just O'ed after the (or very close too) CD21? FXed for you next month! :dust:

Welcome Keyval :wave: FXed this is your month and that last test is a :bfp:!

Leti - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

FXed for you too, Caringo! Sounds promising. Will you test tomorrow if AF stays away?

AFM - Some spotting yesterday and a temp dip today.... Could be implantation, but checking my past charts I think it's more likely that AF will be here later today.


----------



## caringo

Thanks August and Krissy! Yes, I will test tomorrow morning if she doesn't show today. I just noticed some slight yellowish CM in the bathroom, though, which usually isn't a good sign :/ we'll see though. If I'm not preg I'm curious as to why my post-O temps are so "stable" compared to my last few months - the two other months I've charted they have been very erratic. And it's not that my sleep has been any better this last cycle - it's probably been worse! Just interesting...


----------



## jumpingo

got home from vacation:plane: and my husband wanted me to test, so we were the most tired-eyed, stumbling around happy couple when it turned positive!:shock: sliding in just under the radar for october:blush: i just woke up after only 4 hours of sleep (and it's only midnight) and now i can't sleep:happydance::blush:


----------



## AugustBride6

:happydance: Congrats!


----------



## macydarling

OMG JUMP! CYCLE BUDDY! Yay! :happydance: I love how you tried to be so nonchalant about that. I am so incredibly happy for you! But also sad we will finally be separated. Lol.


----------



## KrissyB

Holy cow!! Congrats Jump!!!! :happydance: So excited for you. H&H 9 months!! :baby: and you got it in just in time with the wedding!


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> OMG JUMP! CYCLE BUDDY! Yay! :happydance: I love how you tried to be so nonchalant about that. I am so incredibly happy for you! But also sad we will finally be separated. Lol.

macy,
i will admit i have been stalking your journal and have been a bad cycle buddy for not posting there more. sorry!:hugs: i felt like everyone around me was getting bfps last month, and even though it's what everyone wants here, it's sometimes so hard to see all of those posts :dohh: i will still hang around because it's way early and i feel like i have too many buddies to leave just yet, i mean, too many bfps i need to wait for:winkwink:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Wow jump congrats! How many dpo are you? Have you had many symptoms? Xx


----------



## jumpingo

Dreamer2013 said:


> Wow jump congrats! How many dpo are you? Have you had many symptoms? Xx

thursday was 14dpo and symptom wise nothing really out of the ordinary. sore boobs, but that could just be AF, and i was hot at night but then got chills during the day on wednesday/while traveling. i was super emotional/hormonal at the airport, but again, i am always a crying mess before AF, so could have easily been that. in hindsight, my husband says he knew something was up. i sleep with my arms above my head a lot (not by choice, it actually makes my shoulders hurt, but i do it in my sleep anyway:dohh:) and my husband says i was sleeping with my hands on my stomach when he woke up wednesday morning "like there was a baby in there or something." nothing at ALL scientific, but he says he "knew it!" haha, men!:haha:


----------



## Dreamer2013

jumpingo said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Wow jump congrats! How many dpo are you? Have you had many symptoms? Xx
> 
> thursday was 14dpo and symptom wise nothing really out of the ordinary. sore boobs, but that could just be AF, and i was hot at night but then got chills during the day on wednesday/while traveling. i was super emotional/hormonal at the airport, but again, i am always a crying mess before AF, so could have easily been that. in hindsight, my husband says he knew something was up. i sleep with my arms above my head a lot (not by choice, it actually makes my shoulders hurt, but i do it in my sleep anyway:dohh:) and my husband says i was sleeping with my hands on my stomach when he woke up wednesday morning "like there was a baby in there or something." nothing at ALL scientific, but he says he "knew it!"
> haha, men!:haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha - brilliant! My husband said he knew with my son when I put a jacket potato in the fridge instead of the microwave and then couldn't find it lol. Have you tested before 14dpo? Xx


----------



## jumpingo

> Ha ha - brilliant! My husband said he knew with my son when I put a jacket potato in the fridge instead of the microwave and then couldn't find it lol. Have you tested before 14dpo? Xx

i was on vacation until thursday evening and purposely didn't take any tests with me:roll::haha:


----------



## caringo

JUMP!! That's amazing!! Congrats girl!! :D so so happy for you. H&H 9 months for you!! :)


----------



## smiley4442

congrats jump!!!!



AFM: 9 dpo. SP tests are negative so far. Since they are 10 m tests not feeling confident at all.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congrats jump :)

I am completely and utterly confused with my body. I supposedly started AF on the 15th but it stopped after 3 days and wasn't crazy heavy. Then on the 24th and 25th I had some light bleeding again. My boobs are so sore to the point my oh touched my nipples and I yelped( Lol tmi) they've been like that for week, surely an actual symptom and not just some random hormonal rubbish? :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

Congrats jump!!

Sorry I haven't been on for a few dAys. Have been dealing with a bad cold for 3 days almost feels like the flu. Hot one min then chills the next nose switching between stopped up and runny. Blew out so much yellow n green mucus today...soo gross and I haven't been able to eat cause everything sours my tummy. Only thing missing is the fever tho. Three days is enough of this. Haven't been keeping up with my cycle but I should be between 8-10dpo


----------



## Abbey08

Update for me: AF is due tomorrow. I guess as long as I dont wake up to her evil face I will be testing with FMU. I dont know that I am having symptoms or not as my mind definitely likes to play with me when I am paying so much attention. BUT I have been emotional the last 24 hours or so which could definitely be AF and this morning I was cramping on the right side and told hubby I couldn&#8217;t tell if it felt AF related or not. I usually don&#8217;t get cramps til I start. And all week I feel asleep earlier than usual and couldn&#8217;t for the life of me stay up to finish season 3 of Homeland&#8230; So we shall see. I am 12-13 dpo today.


----------



## caringo

AF arrived, onto November.


----------



## macydarling

Sorry Caringo :( I feel like you have been right on par with my cycles lately too!

Jump you are an awesome cycle buddy! I also am feeling like everyoneeeee is getting bfps but me and it's so frustrating! I just keep trying to push these negative thoughts out of my brain completely because really they serve no purpose. Im so excited for you! Do you have a journal?

I hope you feel better soon Hunni.

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Leti

Sorry Caringo, we can possibly be cycle buddies for November too.

COngrats jump!!


----------



## jumpingo

macy,
i don't but have toyed with the idea of starting one. not sure yet but i'll let you know if i do:friends:


----------



## bluefish1980

Congrats Jump! That's great news. 

Although it's tough when we've all been TTC for so long, it's nice when someone who's been on the threads for a while gets her BFP.

H&H 9 months


----------



## KrissyB

FXed for a :bfp: for you tomorrow, Abbey!

Caringo :hugs: Sorry she got you... 

AFM - I've just felt lousy all day - Migraines mainly. I've had a lot of stress between work and family issues lately (not to mention the TTC issues) - and I think maybe it's starting to bubble over. :shrug: still have some light brown spotting but not much. Still expect the :witch: to show tonight or tomorrow


----------



## drjo718

KrissyB said:


> DRJ - Sorry the clomid didn't work better for you. I didn't have much luck with it my first month either. Sorry if I've asked this before - but do you temp? It's another way to check your ovulation. Have you continued taking OPKs? Maybe you just O'ed after the (or very close too) CD21

Thanks krissy! I don't temp just bc I rarely sleep several hours in a row and I switch back and forth between sleeping nights and days. I feel like it would just stress me out trying to interpret the chart. I have continued doing opks but haven't had anything definitely positive. Thinking about waiting til Nov 10 and taking provera then if I have to. We're going to Disney world in December so I don't want to have AF while there if I can help it.


----------



## canadabear

Still stalking you all! 
Congrats Jump! :happydance :
Hugs Caringo:hugs: come join us in November thread!
Sending :dust:to everyone.


----------



## tankel

AF is here... Off to November's thread!


----------



## Keyval

Done a boots own brand test today 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-10/IMG_20141031_123901.jpg


----------



## KrissyB

Tank - :hugs: Sorry about the witch... 

Keyval - I feel like I see a shadow there, but I'm not great at interpreting tests. How many dpo are you?

Weren't there a few testers today, or has the :witch: found all of us?

AFM - I'm out too.... the writing was on the wall yesterday, but today it's official. CD1 :coffee:


----------



## macydarling

Keyval~ bfp?!? That looks positive to me...


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats keyval! H & h 9 months xx

Sorry Af came Krissy.... I tested yesterday And still bfn.... 10dpo (when I had a positive with my son).... Af due Tuesday.... Not feeling very hopeful at all as no symptoms... But better luck in November to us all!! Xx


----------



## tharya

Is it far too late to be joining this thread? :) 

I'm 11 DPO today - been feeling strange since 6 DPO (bloating, gassy, general tightness in stomach, like a hard feeling). At 9 DPO I had cramping on my left side in the morning, which turned into overall period-like cramping and then stopped after a couple of hours. No AF and no spotting! Since 9 DPO I'm very sleepy even though I've been napping, and my food doesn't go down so well, although not nauseous. Oh and sore nipples!

I did a ClearBlue last night and got a BFN (10 DPO night), could it have been too early to test?


----------



## tharya

Dreamer2013 said:


> Congrats keyval! H & h 9 months xx
> 
> Sorry Af came Krissy.... I tested yesterday And still bfn.... 10dpo (when I had a positive with my son).... Af due Tuesday.... Not feeling very hopeful at all as no symptoms... But better luck in November to us all!! Xx

So we tested at the same time! Morning or evening? 

Good luck to us all otherwise see you in the November thread! :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

tharya said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats keyval! H & h 9 months xx
> 
> Sorry Af came Krissy.... I tested yesterday And still bfn.... 10dpo (when I had a positive with my son).... Af due Tuesday.... Not feeling very hopeful at all as no symptoms... But better luck in November to us all!! Xx
> 
> So we tested at the same time! Morning or evening?
> 
> Good luck to us all otherwise see you in the November thread! :)Click to expand...

Both lol. Your symptoms sound promising!! It could be too early to test and it depends what brand you used and how concentrated your urine was etc. too. I am sure I am out though - just not feeling it this month :shrug:


----------



## tharya

Dreamer2013 said:


> Both lol. Your symptoms sound promising!! It could be too early to test and it depends what brand you used and how concentrated your urine was etc. too. I am sure I am out though - just not feeling it this month :shrug:

That's what I thought and now I'm starting to think - can't we make up any symptom if we really look for it? :laugh2:


----------



## Dreamer2013

tharya said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Both lol. Your symptoms sound promising!! It could be too early to test and it depends what brand you used and how concentrated your urine was etc. too. I am sure I am out though - just not feeling it this month :shrug:
> 
> That's what I thought and now I'm starting to think - can't we make up any symptom if we really look for it? :laugh2:Click to expand...

Yes - I have lots of imaginary symptoms :haha:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Keyval!! I see you have a ticker going now, so I'll officially add you to the BFP list!! H&H 9 months :happydance:

Tharya - You're probably better off joining this thread 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...d-being-thankful-support-poas-27-testers.html
There won't be many people hanging around in this month anymore. As for the BFN - 10 dpo is still early, and I hear the digi's aren't as sensitive as others. FXed for you! :dust:


----------



## Keyval

Yes thank you ... got my 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digi so it's Confirmed :)


----------



## cdelmar

Jump, soooo happy for you, Just wanted to wish you a happy and healthy nine months before there is no one else left on this thread lol!

And congrats keyval!


----------



## jumpingo

cdelmar said:


> Jump, soooo happy for you, Just wanted to wish you a happy and healthy nine months before there is no one else left on this thread lol!
> 
> And congrats keyval!

aww, thank you!:hugs:


----------



## bluefish1980

How'd you get on at the docs Jump?


----------



## jumpingo

it was more of a "friend of my husband's takes us back to the exam room, takes my vitals and orders blood work" kind of operation. walked over to lab and they took my blood and i walked out. HA! i did get the results from the doc a couple hours later (was still hanging around the hospital at my husband's office) but it was the very basic "no smoking, no drinking, these meds are okay, don't take these, any questions? OB will call you in a week or so to schedule your 12 week appt. congrats! kthanxbye" so, good...i guess?:shrug::roll:


----------

